# Original Creations Compilations (contributions welcome)



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you made something new for 4E, a power, monster, magical item, etc?

If you've made anything and want it included, just post it in this thread and lets make a book.  I make only grammatical/formatting revisions, and am not a critic.  If you post a finished product I will add it as-is.  I don't make rules checks; I leave that to the experts.

I am going to include the most current versions of the beta compilations at the bottom of this first post.

And here are some other files, made by other people, that you may find useful:

 Verys Arkon's PHB Lite 
 ThirdWizard's Monsters & More 
 Neceros' 4E Character Sheets 
 PeelSeel2's 4E Character Sheets 
 Make your own Power Cards 
 WoTC's Pregen PCs (DDXP) 
 Zoroaster's Alternate Pregens (using PHB LITE) 

Also, here are some great adventures for your pre-4E play.

 Olgar Shiverstone's *Raiders of Oakhurst* 
 *Raiders of Oakhurst* RELOADED 
 Mike Shea's *Second Son* 
 Chris Nightwing's *Return of the Burning Plague* 
 Scalding's *Children of Solgan* 

*CURRENT OCC CONTENT* (updated regularly)

 *Class OCC*: A compilation of fan-made Classes from people right here at Enworld.  *Version Beta 0.3*
 *Monstrous OCC*: A compilation of fan-made monsters from people right here at Enworld. *Version Beta 0.9*
 *Keterys' Random Grab-Bag of Monsters*: Created by Keterys, each of these 25+ monsters is wonderfully thought out and diverse.  *Version 1.6*
 VBMEW-01's 4E PC Quicksheet: A quick one-sider for those who are planning to use power cards in their games.
*Igwen the Fixer* Gnome Tinker 1,Cards PDF,Cards DOC: A pregen (with cards) that I made in Quick Sheet format using the PDF Lite and a couple of the OCC creations (thanks to Verys Arkon, Quickleaf, and Clight101)  
 *Alternative PHB Classes:* Lord Winter's WARLORD, Malcolm N's WARLOCK


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is one I made a while ago, thought I'd throw it in here to get us started. It ain't great but I kind of like it (very video-gamey)



> *FORGETFUL GLOOM*
> *Warlock Utility* 2
> _Your opponent’s attack slices through a puff of dark, misty smoke as you vanish and reappear nearby, befuddling his mind._
> *Encounter*  *Arcane*
> ...


----------



## FireLance (Mar 28, 2008)

I've posted a couple of monsters to Nightchilde's pro-4e forum. For convenience, I've re-posted them below.

*Fiendish Dire Rat* (Level 1 Skirmisher, 100 xp)
Small natural magical beast
*Initiative* +3
*Senses* Perception +2, darkvision
*HP* 29, *Bloodied* 14
*AC* 15; *Fortitude* 12, *Reflex* 14, *Will* 13
*Speed* 6

*m Diseased Bite* (standard; at-will) • Disease
+6 vs. AC; 1d6 damage, and the rat may make a free followup attack.
_Followup:_ +4 vs. Fortitude; if the target is weakened, it takes 1d6 damage, otherwise the target is weakened (save ends)

*M Fiendish Smite* (standard; encounter) • Necrotic
The rat makes a diseased bite attack. If it hits, it deals an additional 1d6 necrotic damage, and the followup attack automatically hits.

*Evasive Scurry* (immediate reaction, when a melee attack misses the rat; at-will)
If the attacker fails a DC 16 Perception check, the rat is invisible to him until it attacks or until the end of its next turn.

*Alignment* Evil
*Str* 10 (+0) *Dex* 16 (+3) *Wis* 14 (+2)
*Con* 13 (+1) *Int* 3 (-4) *Cha* 10 (+0)

-

*Fiendish Monstrous Spider* (Level 1 Controller, 100 xp)
Small natural magical beast
*Initiative* +4
*Senses* Perception +2, darkvision
*HP* 24, *Bloodied* 12
*AC* 16; *Fortitude* 12, *Reflex* 15, *Will* 14
*Speed* 6; Climb 6

*m Paralyzing Bite* (standard; at-will) • Poison
+7 vs. AC; 1d4 damage, and the spider may make a free followup attack.
_Followup:_ +3 vs. Fortitude; if the target is already taking a penalty to attack rolls, the penalty increases by 2, otherwise the target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).

*r Web Net * (standard; at-will)
Range 5; +4 vs. Reflex; target is slowed and grants combat advantage to all attackers. Remove standard action; DC 15 Strength or Acrobatics check.

*M Fiendish Smite* (standard; encounter) • Necrotic
The spider makes a paralyzing bite attack. If it hits, it deals an additional 1d6 necrotic damage, and the followup attack automatically hits.

*Alignment* Evil
*Str* 10 (+0) *Dex* 18 (+4) *Wis* 14 (+2)
*Con* 11 (+0) *Int* 3 (-4) *Cha* 10 (+0)​
You can also comment on them in this thread.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a magic item I'm handing out to my players before they play Raider's at Oakhurst:

_*Potion of Healing * (Level 1)
Use: Activate Healing Surge + 1d6 extra healing
Can only be used once (Consumable)_


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Nice*

Good stuff!

FireLance a preview of my formatting is included below...work for you? 

Now Delgar, is that one potion per encounter or what?  Figure it probably costs around what a 3E CLW potion cost?  At any rate its a welcome addition


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

My bad, I meant it as a consumable, as in can only be used once and then it is gone. 



			
				VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Now Delgar, is that one potion per encounter or what?  Figure it probably costs around what a 3E CLW potion cost?  At any rate its a welcome addition


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are a couple of other potions I whipped up.

_*Potion of Resilience * (Level 1)
Use: +2 to Defenses and AC for encounter
Can only be used once (Consumable)

*Potion of Accuracy * (Level 1)
Use: +2 to attacks
Can only be used once (Consumable)

*Potion of Heroism * (Level 5)
Use: +2 to attacks and damage for encounter, Gain 10 temp H.P.’s
Can only be used once (Consumable)_


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I played around with it a bit, let me know what you think.  I'll change anything.

Perhaps instead of the "can only be used once (consumable)" note, we might just add the slot heading and say "consumable"

*Potion of Healing* 
*Slot:* Consumable
*Use:* Standard
*Effect* Activates one of your healing surges, healing the normal amount of your healing surge +1d6 hit points of damage.

I really haven't given very much thought about how consumables should be written.  But I do like yours.

EDIT-or maybe...
*Potion of Healing* 
*Single Use* (_Consumable_)
*Use:* Standard
*Effect* Activates one of your healing surges, healing the normal amount of your healing surge +1d6 hit points of damage.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I like the way you've done it here. Consumable implies single use, Activation tells you the action requirement and the effect tells you what it does. 



			
				VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> I played around with it a bit, let me know what you think.  I'll change anything.
> 
> Perhaps instead of the "can only be used once (consumable)" note, we might just add the slot heading and say "consumable"
> 
> ...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's the way we'll do it then, but I might just change activation to your term "Use", like I did above.  I think you had it right there

Potions by Delgar	         	  
(enworld)

Potion of Healing (Level 1)
Slot: Consumable
Use: Standard
Effect: Activate Healing Surge +1d6 extra healing

Potion of Resilience (Level 1)
Slot: Consumable 
Use: Standard 
Effect: +2 to AC and Defenses for the encounter.

Potion of Accuracy (Level 1)
Slot: Consumable 
Use: Standard 
Effect: +2 to attacks for the encounter.

Potion of Healing (Level 5)
Slot: Consumable 
Use: Standard 
Effect: +2 to attacks and damage for encounter, Gain 10 temporary hit points. 


EDIT, I'm about to trade out the attachment in the post above with the new style.  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 28, 2008)

*Gnome (PC Race)*

*Gnome*
_Diminutive mischievous schemers of the underworld._

*Racial Traits*

*Average Height:* 3’7” – 4’0”
*Average Weight:* 60 – 90 lb.
*Ability Scores:* +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence
*Size:* Small
*Speed:* 5 squares
*Vision:* Low-light
*Languages: * Common, Gnome, Vermin (only gnomes can speak this language)
*Skill Bonuses: * +2 Dungeoneering, +2 Stealth

*Vanishing Act*
Gnome Racial Power
_With the slightest distraction, you vanish in the blink of an eye (taking advantage of your small size, vermin allies, animal burrows, and the hospitality of local gnomes) only to reappear and surprise your enemies with legendary gnomish cunning._
Encounter
Move Action
Close Burst 3
*Effect:* Enemies within the burst are effectively blinded with respect to you (save ends). You gain combat advantage against these foes. In all other respects they can see just fine.

*Gnomish Savvy: * You gain +5 on saving throws against illusions, and have virtual access to the Trap-finding feat for the purpose of finding gnomish traps only.
*Lay Trick: * You can spend an action point to imbue a place or object with any one of your powers, treating it as a trap, with a trigger of your choosing. For example, a Gnome Wizard could “spell-trap” a chest by casting sleep on it, such that any who opens it is affected by the magic.
*Underestimated Foe:* Enemies often are misinformed of your capabilities. During the first round of combat with a new enemy you may make a free Stealth check. Likewise, any successful check which reveals information about you only reveals partial information, never the whole truth, and a failed check reveals misinformation.

Deceitful and underhanded, gnomes are rarely seen outside of their burrow towns, which they defend with illusions and traps. Dwelling beneath the earth, away from the prying eyes of men, gnomes enjoy tricking and tormenting intrusive travelers.

Play a gnome if you want…
•	to be a devious prankster who is chronically underestimated
•	to create cunning traps, devious schemes, and ambushes
•	to play an artificer, bard, illusionist, or rogue

*Physical Qualities*
Gnomes are underground dwelling fey creatures. They have earth-hued skin, disproportionately large heads with exaggerated features, bulging insectile frog-like eyes, and a permanent smirk too big for their faces. Indeed, they stop just short of being grotesque. Both males and females wear their frazzled hair wild, often decorating it with dead moths and gemstones. 
Gnomes mature at the same rate as humans but show fewer signs of aging, and live twice as long provided they aren’t eaten by goblins or kobolds. Aging gnomes boast long white hair, thick eyebrows, and skin furrowed by worry lines, but still maintain a youthful gleam in their eyes.

*Playing a Gnome*

*Gnome Characteristics:* Hospitable, mischievous, obsessive, compulsive, underhanded, humorous, deceitful, cunning

*Male Names:* Akith, Dulin, Gianav, Jovan, Kela, Kvas, Mordin, Rehar, Tasmar, Tevin, Vilnen, Welin

*Female Names: * Adandhe, Arwen, Danan, Eshan, Isdrid, Khesel, Lanee, Mhain, Namthe, Nisne, Sierde, Ulanel


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm on it Quickleaf, about halfway done.  Should get it finished by this evening ( gotta spend some time with the wife and child for a bit).

Nice take on the gnome.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 28, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> I'm on it Quickleaf, about halfway done.  Should get it finished by this evening ( gotta spend some time with the wife and child for a bit).
> 
> Nice take on the gnome.



I forgot that it should have: " *Fey Origin:* Considered a fey creature. " Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

not a problem, and I'll go ahead and add that in while I'm here, Race PDF is in the top post just give me a few minutes to get it updated.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Mar 28, 2008)

I like the healing potion but does it imply that, if you've used all your daily surges, it only grants 1d6 hp?


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quickleaf-Race PDF is updated with that change

Wampus-That is a consideration.  What do you think Delgar?


----------



## keterys (Mar 28, 2008)

If you've used all your daily surges, it shouldn't grant any...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with that Keterys, and if Delgar affirms we can add that note right in.

Maybe a last line

*Note:* If you have expended all of your healing surges for the day, the potion has no effect on you.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> I agree with that Keterys, and if Delgar affirms we can add that note right in.




Yah I think Healing Surges are really your daily maximal punishment. The healing potion just gives you more access to them in combat. At least that's my thoughts.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are a few more magic items I put together.

_*BOOTS OF KOBOLD POWER * (LEVEL 5)
These boots are suitable for a character of any class.
Body Slot: Feet
Power (Encounter): Minor action. Gain ability to shift one square.

*+1 HEAVY SHIELD OF BLOCKING * (Level 5)
Body Slot: Arms
Enhancement: Armor Class and Reflex defense
Power (Encounter): Immediate Action. You can negate an attack against an adjacent ally. 

*+1 NECKLACE OF MANIPULATION * (LEVEL 2)
This amulet is suitable for a character of any class.
Body Slot: Neck
Enhancement: Fortitude, Reflex, and Will defenses
Property: Allows at will use of the Wizards Cantrip Mage Hand._


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

I fixed the healing potion with the above-noted text.

Nice items Deglar, I'll add them in tonight.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

*Human Bandit Minion Level 1 Minion*
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 25
Initiative +1 Senses Perception +1 
HP A minion dies when hit by an attack that deals damage.
AC 13; Fortitude 11, Reflex 11, Will 11; Speed 6
m Short sword (standard; at-will) • Weapon +4 vs. AC; 3 damage.
r Dagger (standard; at-will) • Weapon Range 5/10; +4 vs. AC; 2 damage.
Alignment Any Languages Common.
Skills Stealth +3, Thievery +3, Athletics +3.
Str 12 (+1) Dex 12 (+1) Wis 12 (+1).
Con 12 (+1) Int 10 (+0) Cha 10 (+0). 
Equipment leather armor, light shield, short sword, dagger


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gods!  You are a busy one.  Its added to my to-do list for this evening.  I gotta get though as the wife is shooting daggers from her oh-so-lovely eyes.


----------



## Delgar (Mar 28, 2008)

Just some simple ideas I tossed about. I'm not sure how balanced they are although I welcome any comments.



			
				VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Gods!  You are a busy one.  Its added to my to-do list for this evening.  I gotta get though as the wife is shooting daggers from her oh-so-lovely eyes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's my Sand Dragon. Previously posted as a Young Flightless Yellow Dragon. This is one of my "Land Dragons" who have no wings. It's breath weapon is acutally "Extreme Heat" and not really fire, but I didn't want to create another damage type.

Young Sand Dragon 				Level 3 Solo Lurker
Large Natural Magical Beast (Dragon)			XP 750
Initiative +10					Senses Perception +8; Darkvision
HP 200	Bloodied 100; see also Bloodied Breath 
AC 20		Fort 17	Ref 18		 Will 16	Resist 10 Fire
Speed 7  Burrow 7 		Saving Throws +5 		Action Points 2
m Bite (standard; at-will Melee)
Reach 2; +9 vs. AC; 1D6 + 2 damage
m Claw (standard; at-will Melee) Reach 2; +7 vs. AC; 1D4 + 2 damage.
M Double Attack (standard; at-will) The dragon makes two claw attacks.
M Bite, Shake, & Throw (standard, recharge 3 4)
The dragon can make a bite attack, AND roll +7 vs Fortitude, 2D6 +2 AND slide the
 target 4 squares, AND leave the target prone.
M Tail Slash (immediate reaction, when a melee attack misses the dragon; at-will)
The dragon uses its tail to attack the enemy that missed it; reach 2; +7 vs. AC; 1D6 + 3 damage, and the target is pushed 1 square.
C Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5 6) * Fire
Close blast 5; +6 vs. Reflex; 2D4 + 3 damage, and the target takes ongoing 5 fire damage and takes a -2 penalty to AC (save ends both).
Bloodied Breath (immediate reaction, when first bloodied; encounter) * Acid
The dragon's breath weapon recharges automatically, and the dragon uses it immediately.
Frightful Presence (standard; encounter) * Fear
Close burst 5; targets enemies; +4 vs. Will; the target is stunned until the end of the dragon's next turn. Aftereffect: The target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).
Skills Nature +8	Stealth +10
Alignment Evil	Languages Draconic		
Str 16 (+4)	 Con 16 (+4)	Dex 18 (+5)	Int 14 (+3)	Wis 14 (+3)	Cha 10 (+1)

I'll be posting a new monster every day or two, and I'd love to get 'em PDF'd, thanks!

Fitz


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh and here's my updated Egolephant. I upped it to level 8.

Egolephant 						Level 8 Elite Brute
Large Natural Beast 					XP 700
Initiative +6 						Senses Perception +8 
HP 220	Bloodied 110 					Speed 8
AC 19		Fort 21	Ref 14		Will 19	Action Point 1	
m Tusk Maul (Standard, At-Will)
+12 vs AC; 3D6+5 damage AND push the target 1 square
M Trunk Slap & Grab (Standard, At-Will) Reach 2
+12 vs AC; 1D10+5 damage AND slide the target 2 squares AND the target is immobilized
M Trample (Standard, Recharge 4, 5, 6 use when charging) 
+12 vs Ref, 1D8+5 damage to every smaller creatures in line of movement AND may end the charge with a Tusk Maul Attack 
C Mind Blast (Standard, Recharge 3, 4) Close Burst 2
+9 vs Will, 1D8+3 psychic damage AND target is Staggered until the end of the Egolephant’s next turn
Telepathic
May communicate silently with allies in immediate area, line of sight is not necessary.
Alignment Unaligned					Languages Common
Skills Endurance +14, History +11
Str 20 (+9)	Con 20 (+9)	Dex 7 (+2)	Int 11 (+4)	Wis 14 (+6)	Cha 16 (+7)


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol

Well I was updated until Fitz arrived with those marvelous new monsters. Should have them up in a coupla hours.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aha!

Now I am entirely up to date on everything!

I hope you all like them, and keep the submissions coming.


----------



## Clight101 (Mar 28, 2008)

The Bot stuff isn't quite done as I'm trying to puzzle out how to work a familiar/animal companion type into this class to make it balanced and not over powering but you can build a tinker as a Gadget guy currently. I'm working on it for my new 4e campaign so I thought I'd share it since someone posted a Gnome.

I also apologize for any typos or grammar errors


*Tinker*

"Just give me a second to get my ratchet out. A little twist here and a crank there. Alright, now lets see if this ray gun works on you."



CLASS TRAITS

	Role: Controller. You use your gift as an inventor and your knowledge as a tinkerer to create and use devices to blow up, destroy, hold down, slow, and generally cause mayhem to your enemies.

	Power Source: Tech. Your talents depend on your extensive tinkering with gadgets, studying tech blueprints, and inventing devices.

	Key abilities: Intelligence, Dexterity

	Armor training: Leather
	Weapon Proficiencies: Wrench, Ray gun, Bomb, Light Hammer

	Bonus to defense: +2 Will

	Hit Points at 1st Level: 10 + Constitution score
    	Hit Points per Level Gained: 4
   	Healing Surges: 6 + Constitution modifier

	Trained Skills: Tinkering (Intelligence) plus any three from the class list below.
    Class Skills: History (Intelligence), Dungeoneering (Wisdom), Insight (Wisdom), Perception (Wisdom), Diplomacy (Charisma), Streetwise (Charisma)

	Build Options: Bot Builder, gadget user
	Class Features: Tinker Focus, Repair Machine, Tinker weapon talent, Build gadget.



Tinkers are creative individuals who have a love of machines and gadgets. They build things to help society as well as building things for use in war. They use whatever power source they can get their hands on for their devices from magic to steam to souls for some of the more morally challenged Tinkers out there. 

When in battle you use the devices you've created to combat whatever problems may arise. You may throw a bomb to blow up your enemies, blast them with a ray to slow them down or squirt the floor with an oil slick to cause your enemies to fall to the ground. 

As a Tinker others think of you as being strange as you build devices that seem to fly in the face of all that is reasonable. People are more understanding of magic than they are of your inventions. Still you could be an eccentric living on the outskirts of a society that doesn't understand you, maybe you are part of a think tank of Tinkers coming up with inventions and have left with knowledge of devices that has you marked for death. You could be a genious that powerful people want to work for them, someone who wants the world to know there name for the inventions they build.



TINKER OVERVIEW

Characteristics: Your gadgets give you the ability to control the battle field. Using them you can damage, slow down, push around, and position your enemies where you want them. You can also build devices that you or your friends can use.

Religion: Tinkers prefer deities of luck and ingenuity.

The Bot builder and Gadget user are the two Tinker builds, 
one relying on the Bot he builds by customizing it, the other on building more gadgets and being able to use them with more precision and efficiency. Intelligence, Dexterity, and Wisdom are the Tinker's most important ability scores.

Bot Builder
You like powers that enhance your Bot to do more than a normal Tinkers bot could. Your bot is more durable and deadly acting in a defender role while you direct it in combat. You support it by controlling the battle field with the other devices you have at your disposal. 

Gadget User
You enjoy having as many devices as possible on you. They can do anything from blasting a group of enemies into cinders to cloaking yourself in a field of warmth that doesn't allow any cold to get through. Not only that but your have a better understanding of how to use certain devices than other Tinker Gnomes.


Tinker Class Features

Tinker Focus
Tinkers generally specialize in certain types tinkering. At this time they either pick Bot building which allows them to build a bot companion or Gadget guy which makes the tinkers gadgets work better.

Choose one of the following options:

	Bot Builder: You build a bot to assist you.
	Gadget Guy: You can use a gadget that you can only use once per combat a second           time in the same combat.

Repair Machine
You can fix machines that have broken with the Tinker skill. 

Tinker weapon talent
When you use any weapon with the tech descriptor you get +1 to hit with it.

Build gadget
You can build gadgets to use or let your friends use.



POWERS

The tinker gets to pick two at-will ray guy powers but can only calibrate his gun to use one at a time. A tinker can recalibrate his ray gun during a short rest.

The tinker chooses one encounter power, one daily power, and one utility power.


At - Will

Freeze Ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a cold ray which slows them down.
At-Will - Cold, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge freeze rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage + the creature is slowed until the end of your next turn.


Fire ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a fiery ray which deals a little extra fire damage.
At-Will - Fire, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge fire rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage +3 fire damage


Shock Ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a ray of electricity which stuns your opponent.
At-Will - electricity, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge shock rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Fort
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage + Target is dazed until the end of your next turn.


Encounter

Blinding Flash 
Tinker attack 1
You pull out a metal rod with a clear crystal on the end of it. When you press the button on the side a bright flash blinds everyone around you.
Encounter - Tech
Standard action, Burst - 2 squares
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Intelligence vs. Fort
Hit: Target is stunned for one round and blinded until a save is made.
Miss: Target is blinded for one round.


Force Grenade
Tinker attack 1
You throw a blue pulsing metal ball which discharges a pulse of force when it hits a surface.
Encounter - Tech, Force
Standard action, range 5 + strength modifier , Burst 1 square
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + int damage and target is knocked prone
Miss: half damage
Gadget Guy: Add 'and target is pushed 1 square from center of burst' to hit

Taser
Tinker attack 1
You pull out a thin box that fits in the palm of your hand. When you press a red button on top of it two wire fire from it and sink into your target. You then shock your target as electricity conducts from your box to the target.
Encounter - Tech, electricity
Standard action, close 5
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Effect: 2d8 electrical + Int damage and the target is stunned until a save is made.
Miss: nothing
Gadget guy: Saving against stunned is -2


Daily

Walking Bomb
Tinker attack 1
You place a small bomb the size of your fist with mechanical legs on the ground. It takes off into the middle of your enemies until you tell it to blow up.
Daily - Tech, Fire/shrapnel
Standard action, Burst - 1 square
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Intelligence vs Reflex
Effect: Your walking bomb has a speed of 3 squares, AC of 14 plus your Intelligence modifier and blows up if it takes one point of damage. You can command it by verbal remote using a minor action. when commanding your walking bomb, you have two options. You can direct it's movement or you can blow it up. 
Hit: 3d8 + Int fire/weapon damage and dazed until target makes a save.
Miss: Target takes half damage and is not stunned
Gadget guy: Bomb has a a speed of 4


Oil Slick
Tinker attack 1
You press a button on your belt and fire out Oil in a strait line in front of you.
Daily - Tech, Implement
Standard action, Blast - 4 squares
Target: Each creature and square in blast
Event: All creatures covered in oil, who begin their turn in an oil square, or who enter the squares must make a save or fall prone. 
Condition: The oil can be ignited with one point of fire damage and deals 1d10 fire damage per round. Anyone on fire can spend one round to put it out but doing so gives combat advantage to anyone who attacks you. Anyone standing next to a square that is on fire at the beginning of their turn sufferers 1d4 fire damage. Standing in a fire square at the beginning of your turn or passing through one deals 1d10 fire damage. 
Gadget guy: The blast is 5 squares instead of 4


Utility

Bursting Boots
Tinker Utility 1
Your boots have explosive power which allow you to get an extra boost when jumping.
Encounter - Tech
Free action
Personal
Effect: You gain +5 to any check involving you jumping or where a boost from the bottom of your feet would be appropriate.
Gadget Guy: +7 to check instead of the normal +5

Grappling Claw
Tinker utility 1/attack 0
You pull out a hand crossbow with a spool of thin steel wire and a crank attacked to the spool. To top it off it's loaded with a grappling hook. 
Encounter - Tech
Standard action
personal
Effect: You can fire your grappling claw 10 squares where it's hooks will then close and grip if possible. You can then use the crank to pull yourself up easily as the pulley system that was built into the spool does all the work for you.

Encounter - Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d4 damage
Effect: Target is grappled by the claw.



Weapons
Ray guns - always Dexterity vs Reflex

Type / + to hit / damage / Range
light raygun / +2 / 1d6 / 10/20
medium raygun / +1 / 1d8 / 15/30
Heavy raygun / +0 / 1d10 / 15/30


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 29, 2008)

You know, I had nearly made up my mind to shun any new classes that were thrown my way, but this guy changed my mind.  Very interesting.

I'll write him up as the first in the Class OCC manual, and damn well guarantee that I plan to playtest it, campaign permitting.

Very nice

Try to have it up tomorrow at the latest


----------



## neceros (Mar 29, 2008)

This is exactly the reason I'm looking forward to fourth edition. And we aren't even released, yet.

In previous editions I had a sense of dread and foreboding towards anything not officially released. Balance was a huge issue. However, with the new edition it just seems to easy to be able to create new articles without much trouble.

I can't wait to see what everyone invents.


On a side note, are you looking only for feats, powers, classes, fluff, etc? Trying to figure out if my character sheet belongs here or not.



Happy gaming!


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well beyond all else I'm glad to throw you a link in my top post and in the end page of all the files (already one in Keterys')

There's always room for something


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 29, 2008)

The PDFs look great, thanks VB. (Mind if I call you VB?)

I think I might up the rate of my monster postings. See if I can catch up to Keterys. (Wish me luck!)  I will also take requests, or challenges, if you have a fig or picture you want me to re-imagine.

I'll post a few more soon.

Fitz


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 29, 2008)

VB's fine, or just plain Ken.

Monsters are great so far, keep them coming!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's another horrible one. I think I first used these in 1991. They should scare the pants off your players if you do it right.

Let me know if you spot any problems.

Skeletal Flayer				 Level 11 Skirmisher
Medium Natural Animate (Undead)		 XP 
Initiative +9 			Senses Perception +8, Darkvision
HP 106	Bloodied 53 
Speed 8	Climb 8
AC 19 Fort 21 Ref 14 Will 19 
m Barbed Rake (Standard, At-Will)
+11 vs AC; 1D10+3 damage AND see Armor Rend
M Flailing Rakes
May make two Barbed Rake Attacks
Armor Rend
Target makes an immediate saving throw. If save fails, target’s Armor is damaged. Target takes an accumulative –1 to AC. If AC provided by armor reaches 0 or if the target is not wearing armor, see Flay
Flay	
A Rake attack against an unarmored target tears skin from muscle. 
+12 vs Fort, 1D10+3 AND Ongoing 5 damage. Save ends.
C Eerie Shriek (Minor, Encounter) * Fear
Close Burst 5, +9 vs Will; Targets are Immobilized
Alignment Unaligned		Languages None
Skills Stealth +14
Str 17 (+8) Con 18 (+9) Dex 16 (+9) Int 3 (+2) Wis 15 (+7) Cha 14 (+7)

Skeletal Flayers are covered in tiny sharp barbs. They flail with their skeletal hands, slapping at opponents. The barbs catch and hold fast to cloth, armor, and skin, which the Skeletal Flayers then tear away from their opponents. They tend to stretch the skin of their victims over their skulls like a shroud.

As skeletons, the Flayers are very light for their strength, and the barbs allow them to climb any surface with ease. It is not uncommon for an adventurer’s first encounter with Skeletal Flayers to be when they spot them crawling along the ceiling.

The Skeletal Flayers make strange noises, and will often let out an eerie shriek, horrible to hear.

More to come!
Fitz


----------



## FireLance (Mar 29, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> FireLance a preview of my formatting is included below...work for you?



Looks good to me. By the way, Shroomy pointed out that the spider ought to have a Climb speed in the pro-4e site thread. Could you add a Climb 6 to the speed entry?  Thanks!


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 29, 2008)

I fixed the speed FireLance, and it will be up in version0-4.  Should get that posted once I get another monstr submission (I've got fritz's creepy critter to do but I want 2 to update).

I've got dnd this morning but I should have the new class OOC up by this evening (gods willing)

EDIT-I am having a time finding a pic for that thing, any ideas?


----------



## Clight101 (Mar 29, 2008)

You could try one of these for a picture

http://nwn.bioware.com/premium/images/module_witchwake_article_subrace_gnome_150x234.jpg

http://www.dangerousbydesign.com/dwarvenchick/posts/shmooz.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v39/discipleofsakura/Inventor/Epic_Inventor.jpg

http://images.elfwood.com/art/h/a/hapimeses/inventor.jpg


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol well your pic helped Clight, but the tinker wasn't what I was talking about (twas the skeletal flayer..still stumping me picture-wise)

I got a preview of the class up (first post or the link in my sig, check it out and let me know) and I plan on building one using Quickleaf's gnome (with a note of reference of course) and putting its Pregen sheet in the back of the file along with power cards for the encounter and daily abilities.

This all is, of course, up to you Clight101 and Quickleaf, as I wouldn't dare infringe.  

The Fkeletal Flayer is built Fritz, but I'm going to wait to update the MonstrousOOC here until I add a couple of more critters (waiting on submissions for that).  

Well that's about it for an update.  Keep it coming folks, I'm loving this.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 30, 2008)

I suppose any old weaponless skeleton would do, if the pictured flayer didn't have a single victim yet. I really like the skin-as-shoud-mask though, but it's pretty hard to find. I kind of picture the cover to the movie Frighteners, but with blood-crusted skin instead of it being white.

Fitz

I'm on a skeleton kick. Expect more soon.

Fitz


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 30, 2008)

*Skeletons & More Skeletons*

Here's a few skellies. (I don't know that a minion is available so I made one. Plus something you can think of as a really, really weak Lich)

Skeleton Minion			Level 2 Minion
Medium Natural Animate (Undead)	XP 35
Initiative +3	Senses Perception +2, Darkvision
HP Minions die when struck for damage	Speed 5
AC 16		Fort 15		Ref 15		Will 15
Immune to Disease, Poison
m Shortsword (Standard, At-Will) * Weapon
+6 vs AC, 3 damage and see Speed of the Dead
Speed of the Dead (Special)
When making an Opportunity Attack the Skeleton Minion gets +2 to attack and deals 5 damage instead of 3.
Alignment Unaligned		Languages None
Str 14 (+3)	Con 11 (+1)	Dex 15 (+3)	Int 3 (-3)	Wis 13 (+2)	Cha 3 (-3)
Equipment  Chainmail (in “rags”), Light Shield, Shortsword

Skeleton Pikeman		Level 3 Soldier
Medium Natural Animate (Undead)	XP 150
Initiative +4	Senses Perception +3, Darkvision
HP 37	Bloodied 18	Speed 5
AC 18		Fort 15		Ref 16		Will 15
Immune to Disease, Poison	Resist 10 Necrotic	Vulnerable 5 Radiant
m Pike (Standard, At-Will) * Weapon, Reach 2
+8 vs AC, 1D10+3 damage and see below
Bristling Phalanx (Special)
+2 to attack as long as at least one Skeleton Pikeman is adjacent to this one
Speed of the Dead (Special)
When making an Opportunity Attack the Skeleton Pikeman gets +2 to attack and deals +1D6 damage
Alignment Unaligned		Languages None
Str 15 (+3)	Con 13 (+2)	Dex 16 (+4)	Int 3 (-3)	Wis 14 (+3)	Cha 3 (-3)
Equipment  Chainmail, Pike

Skeleton Ghost Warden	Level 5 Artillery (Leader)
Medium Natural Animate (Undead)	XP 200
Initiative +4	Senses Perception +3, Darkvision
HP 50	Bloodied 25	Speed 6
AC 18		Fort 15		Ref 16		Will 15
Immune to Disease, Poison	Resist 10 Necrotic	Vulnerable 5 Radiant
m Staff (Standard, At-Will) * Weapon
+6 vs AC, 1D8+2 damage
r Bolt of Pain (Standard, At-Will) * Necrotic
Range 20, +6 vs Reflex, 2D4+3 Necrotic damage
R Ghostly Tearing (Standard, Encounter) * Necrotic
A ghost flies out of the Skeleton Ghost Warden and attacks up to 4 targets
Range 10, +6 vs Reflex, 1D8+3 Necrotic damage
A Ghostly Terror (Standard, Encounter) * Fear  (the ghost shrieks)
Area burst 1 within 10 squares, +6 vs Will, targets move Speed +2 away and are Dazed (save ends)
Alignment Evil		Languages None
Str 13 (+3)	Con 13 (+3)	Dex 16 (+5)	Int 16 (+5)	Wis 14 (+4)	Cha 3 (-3)
Equipment  Robes, Staff, Wand


Please let me know what you think!

Oh, VB, I forgot to give the Skeletal Flayer Immune to Disease & Poison, Resist 10 Necrotic, Vulnerable 5 Radiant, thanks

Fitz


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 30, 2008)

*Great job guys*

Read the posts up to here.  Looks pretty good to me.  I'd like to toss in some things I'd been considering.  Feel free to critique.

Black Tentacles
Warlock (Star) Attack 1
_A writhing mass of tentacles springs from your target and tries to hinder action._
Encounter Arcane, Implement, Conjuration
Standard Action Ranged 15
Target:  One Creature
Attack:  Cha vs. Fortitude
Hit:  1d4 + Cha damage and target is encumbered (move reduced to 4, save ends)
Sustain Minor:  1d4 damage (save ends)

Scorch
Warlock (Demon) Attack 1
_A swath of flame erupts from the ground extending from you to burn your enemy._
Encounter Arcane, Implement, Fire
Standard Action Line 5
Target:  All in line (see special)
Attack:  Cha vs. Reflex
Hit:  2d6 + Cha fire damage and ongoing fire 5 (save ends)
Special:  This attack strikes targets in order from closest to furthest.  It stops after the first successful attack.

Forewarn (Feat)
_You and your party have practiced this maneuver to near perfection._
Tier:  Heroic
Benefit:  Your allies get a +2 to all defenses against your powers.


----------



## neceros (Mar 30, 2008)

What system is being used to determine archetype and bonuses from levels for monsters? Are people doing it by estimate?


----------



## Clawhound (Mar 30, 2008)

One of my players wants to play a barbarian in the next game. So, until we have an actual barbarian class:

*Barbarian (Paladin of Rage)*

Replace "radiant" damage with strength damage.

*Rage: Wade In* = Channel Divinity: Divine Mettle

   You wade deeper into the fray, dragging your allies with you.

*Rage: Adrenalin Surge* = Channel Divinity: Divine Strength

    Feel the burn.

_Talk Trash_ = Divine Challenge

    Your barbed words demoralize your gutless and useless opponents.

*Get Your Ass In Gear* = Lay on Hands

    A quick shove gets your ally back into the fight.

*Death Glee* = Bolstering Strike

    You live for battle.

*Bloodlust* = Holy Strike

    The sight of blood sends you into a murderous frenzy.

*Cry Havock* = Shielding Smite

    Your opponents quake before your onslaught.

*On Pain of Death*

    If something won't die, then you need to hit it harder.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, ya'll have been busy.Lots of stuff for me to add.

I found a decent skeleton for the flayer fitz and its done.  It'll be up as soon as I add the new ones (pretty soon I hope, but I gotta get Keterys' stuff done).  I'll add the stuff to the flayer now so I don't forget.

Wow I get to finally do a Powers OCC, very nice makes Malcolm, I'll throw them in.  As far as critiqueing them goes, we'll have to leave that to others because I have no head for it.  They look good though and I'll put them in.  Should come one come along and change your mind later, I'll make revisions.

Delgar-lord if I didn't mispell your name. Sorry bout that and know that it's fixed.

Ohe yeah, and good idea for a barbarian


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 30, 2008)

Clawhound said:
			
		

> One of my players wants to play a barbarian in the next game. So, until we have an actual barbarian class:




not to clutter up the thread, but here's something you may consider your friend doing claw.  I posted it to my livejournal for my group (in cali) to peruse.

http://malcolm-n.livejournal.com/73260.html#cutid1

It was made with the help/consideration of people on the site here.  Now to stay on topic:

Scare
Warlock (All) Attack 1
_Your target cannot take its eyes off of you, thinking you are its greatest fear._
At Will Arcane, Implement
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target:  One Creature
Attack:  Cha vs. Will
Hit:  1d6 + Cha and target takes a -2 to its reflex defense (save ends).
Special:  Your target must be able to see you.


----------



## Wiman (Mar 30, 2008)

VB, this is the first time I've had to peek in here..good job.

Some additional effects I wanted to work on, but really don't have the patience for.

(Race) Slayer - Much as the ranger ability, was thinking gnomes/halflings for kobolds (added +2 attack, +2 damage which ramps up to +5 damage when opponent is bloodied)

Awe - Minor action forces all adjacent enemies to shift back one square...sort of a crowd control ability which I have taken from a Dynasty Tactics game.

(Race) Defender - Escentially a take a blow for an ally of the same race and heal them the same amount in divine (racial deity) favor for the sacrifice...definately a recharge ability / encounter ability. Tried to make it work when I made an attempt at putting together a flind, but in retrospect it just isn't something a gnoll would be comfortable doing....even a LE gnoll.

Hard Pressed Flurry- An all out attack which triggers attacks of opportunity when used but is far more powerful then normal (is not canceled by sucessful AoO's in the 4e tradition). Thinking a +3 to hit and two attacks as opposed to one, the second attack drawing the AoO.

Up the Hill - A charge attack which targets both the primary defender and upon a sucessful hit does splash damage (probably strength modifier akin to the "cleave" ability) to someone directly behind that defender. Sort of a formation buster that I see Orc Raiders using when they fight Hobgoblins. Would probably add that the weapon used must have reach 2, polearms, long long spears etc.

Anyway not much, but something.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Updates*

Fitz-look for Monstrous 1.4 in the first thread, your critters are up!

Malcolm N-I'm going to get a new OCC up in a bit for powers and feats (CharacterOCC). Good work on those.

Wiman-welcome aboard, as far as those things go I like them, perhaps you should get with Malcolm or someone to help you flesh them out.  I am poor at such things.  But ideas are what we are all about here and I am glad to see them.

I am tossing up a 1 page quicksheet for those of us that plan on using power cards for our characters.  I'll get around to making a second page as soon as I can.

Anyway if I've left someone out just step up and slap me, I am all thumbs today.

Quick Sheet

EDIT-Here's that Pregen (if Quickleaf or Clight dont like it I will revise) I am including the cards in 2 versions (PDF and DOC) for clarity issues.

Gnome Tinker 1 
Cards PDF 
Cards DOC 

Anyway, just let me know


----------



## neceros (Mar 30, 2008)

neceros said:
			
		

> What system is being used to determine archetype and bonuses from levels for monsters? Are people doing it by estimate?



Was I unclear?


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 30, 2008)

Neceros-I had no answer there, but I think a lot of it is "best guess" and comparative work.

Malcolm N-The Character OCC is now up, including both feats and powers color-coded for simplicity (I used orange for feats and gray for utilities since no colors have been announced for them, to my knowledge)

EDIT-Well I had to do a couple of quick fixes to CharacterOCC, but now its done.

Wheew!!!  I am now up to date!


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 31, 2008)

The docs are looking good, Ken. Good ideas from everyone.

Working on a Faun PC race. In the meantime, here's a fun bit of magic object wickedness...

*FEY HEART KNIFE (Level 3)*
Critical: Will save +8 or staggered.
Power (Encounter): Free action. Activate when you hit with this weapon. The target makes a +8 Fortitude save or is staggered one round and acquires the Fey-Touched template the next.

*Fey-Touched (template)*
_Based on Justin D. Gasal’s template from Tome of Troubles 13 November 2002_

Sometimes a mortal becomes enchanted by the fey, for example through eating of faerie fruits, not returning to the mortal world within their allotted time, falling in love with a faerie, being deceived by a trickster, or being stabbed with a knife crafted from a faerie's heart. Such mortals may become enspelled by powerful fey, their body, mind, and soul twisted into a pleasing shape and willing slave. 

A “Fey-Touched” creatures gains Spell Resistance 5 and the Slave to the Fey, Lost Past, Slow Aging, and Divine Weakness traits:

Divine Weakness: Cannot benefit from divine magic as long as the creature’s soul is owned by the fey, and divine magic overcomes their spell resistance.

Lost Past: The Fey-Touched has lost all memory of a past life before becoming a slave to the fey. If prompted by a visit from someone or something from their past, the Fey-Touched may attempt a Will save to recall one memory.

Slave to the Fey: Thoroughly enchanted by their fey master, the Fey-Touched is willing to do anything including risking their life.

Slow Aging: So as not to displeasure their master, the Fey-Touched has been warped to age 2-5 times slower than normal.

In addition, a Fey-Touched gains one of the following powers:

Alternate Form: (at will, standard action) The Fey-Touched can transform into one specific animal or magical beast within 2 size categories.

Faerie Glamer: (at will, minor action) Gain +10 Disguise

Faerie Messenger: (at will, standard action) The master of the Fey-Touched can imbue them with an arcane or fey power to deliver as a message. Alternately, the Fey-Touched may be a “fey maker”, allowing them to bestow the Fey-Touched template on others through a specific voluntary act (though they may be deceived into taking it).

Greencloak: (at will, minor action) The Fey-Touched can change its coloring and that of its equipment to blend in with natural surroundings, gaining +10 Stealth.

Indistinct Form: (at will, minor action) +4 AC and Reflex save. Also, the Fey-Touched’s face is hard to remember (DC 12 Intelligence check).

Finally, the Fey-Touched may receive one of these curses if it suits the nature of their master:

Dependency: Like a dryad, the Fey-Touched is bound to a particular focus like a grove, a river, or a crossroads. Venturing further than 300 yards from this focus causes the Fey-Touched to become ill and die within 24 hours.

Immaterial: The Fey-Touched is like a ghost to mortals – invisible and intangible.

Warped Form: The Fey-Touched was transformed to more closely resemble a particular beast, animal, or plant (suiting the nature of their fey master). 

Water-Bound: The Fey-Touched can breathe underwater but can no longer breathe air and will suffocate if taken from the water. Gains +8 racial bonus to Swim checks.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 31, 2008)

EquipmentOCC is up and contains your new item Quickleaf.  I'll add the template to MonstrousOCC asap.  Oh you didn't respond about my use of your gnome in my pregen?  Let me know if you mind (its all in the first post of the thread)


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 31, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Malcolm N-The Character OCC is now up, including both feats and powers color-coded for simplicity (I used orange for feats and gray for utilities since no colors have been announced for them, to my knowledge)



Sounds great.  I get to work on these all day at work, so I'll usually post larger adds after (around now) and smaller ones as my night progresses.  I love the speculation work, so this has been a real cool thing to contribute to.  Also, I'm working things out one class at a time and adding where I feel it's good/safe to do so.  i'm on warlock now, but if you want to look at my Barbarian in the above post for consideration as class#2, that'd be awesome too but no pressure of course.  fanbased though it may be, this is your baby so i won't push anything here.



> Chill Touch
> Warlock (Demon) Attack 1
> Cold preternaturally extends from your grasp and creeps into the enemy’s bones.
> At Will Arcane, Implement, Necrotic
> ...





> Armor Expertise
> Tier:  Heroic
> Benefit:  Add the higher of your Dexterity or Intelligence modifier to your armor class when wearing heavy armor.
> 
> ...



 Worthy of note:  A level 22 Dwarf Fighter in Normal Full Plate with *Heavy Armor Grand Master* gets +2 AC, +4 Reflex (1/2 FP Bonus), and has no armor check penalty (-4 ACP from combined feats, it's not a bonus or a penalty, just a statement and statements stack imho).


----------



## FireLance (Mar 31, 2008)

neceros said:
			
		

> What system is being used to determine archetype and bonuses from levels for monsters? Are people doing it by estimate?



Pretty much, at least for me. Archetype is based on my understanding of the terms, which may or may not be the same as the official definition. Bonuses are based on eyeballing against existing monsters and the pre-generated characters.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Character OCC 1.2 is up with your new feats and powers Malcolm.  Is Clawhound your alt?  I planned on doing the Barbarian info tomorrow (depending on how my first day of college goes).

Anyway, I'll try to get the new template and Barbarian alt info up tomorrow.


----------



## Clight101 (Mar 31, 2008)

VB that tinker sheet is awesome. Pretty cool stuff there. Thanks for doing it up. I'm working on putting together the bot stuff right now and hopefully should have it done in a day or two and posted.


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 31, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Character OCC 1.2 is up with your new feats and powers Malcolm.  Is Clawhound your alt?  I planned on doing the Barbarian info tomorrow (depending on how my first day of college goes).
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to get the new template and Barbarian alt info up tomorrow.




nope, no alt here.  I was actually suggesting he look at it as well for his campaign, maybe tell me if it plays well as a striker/defender hybrid


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a silly one...

Kobold Shackler,  Level 2 Lurker 
Small Natural Humanoid XP 125 
Initiative +4 Senses Perception+2, darkvision 
HP 30; Bloodied 15 
AC 16; Fortitude 14, Reflex 13, Will 13; see also trap sense 
Speed 4 See Clamp Shackles
m Staff (Standard; At-Will) • Weapon 
+6 vs. AC; 1D6+3 damage 
Clamp Shackles (Standard; Recharge Special) * Weapon
Reach 2, +7 vs Fort, 1D10+1 damage AND target is slowed until shackles removed (see shackles)
If the attack hits, the Shackles drop off the staff and the Kobold Shackler is left with only the Staff attack, and his speed becomes 6. Miss: Recharge as a standard action
Shackles
Reist All 5, HP 20 to break; DC 20 Thievery or 25 Strength to open
Duck & Cover
The Kobold Shackler will flee if he is attacked by range before entering melee. He gains a +2 bonus to AC against range attacks while fleeing in this way.
Shifty (minor, at-will) 
The kobold shifts 1 square as a minor action. 
Trap Sense 
The kobold gains a +2 bonus to all defenses against traps. 
Alignment Evil Languages Draconic 
Skills Athletics +6, Stealth +10, Thievery +10 
Str 11 (+1) Dex 15 (+3) Wis 10 (+0) 
Con 12 (+1) Int 6 (-2) Cha 15 (+2) 
Equipment leather armor, staff, shackles, ball & chain

The Kobold Shackler carries an odd contraption of a staff with an iron clamp-trap attached to a ball and chain at the end.
The shackler likes to lie in wait for his opponents and clamp them down with his shackles. If he misses with his shackle attack he will shift away and open the jaws of his shackles to try again. If he succeeds in shackling an opponent he will usually leave them to other kobolds to attack, and will often only defend himself with the remaining staff. He has a great fear of ranged attacks, and trains hard to avoid them. 


Fitz


----------



## Khuxan (Mar 31, 2008)

FitzTheRuke said:
			
		

> Here's a silly one...




I like it! Do the shackles make the person they clamp onto 'slowed'?


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Shackles are fun!

Ok I am off to school, try to get some things wrote up this evening.  I even have a funny monster I've been tinkering with.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 31, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> EquipmentOCC is up and contains your new item Quickleaf.  I'll add the template to MonstrousOCC asap.  Oh you didn't respond about my use of your gnome in my pregen?  Let me know if you mind (its all in the first post of the thread)



Feel free to use it, that's what this thread is about.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 31, 2008)

Khuxan said:
			
		

> I like it! Do the shackles make the person they clamp onto 'slowed'?




Yes! It's the ball & chain attached to basically a bear trap. It drops off the "staff" once it clamps on. Then the Shackler can bash you with his staff or run away to safety and let his archer buddies do you in...

Fitz


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, a quick *State of the OCC* report:

I have added everything that has been posted and restructured a bit for when we leave beta (eventually).


Both the barbarian variant and Wiman's ideas were placed in the "Options" OCC
Character OCC was renamed as "Powers".

This bit will appear in the opening text once we leave beta.

*OCC Descriptions*

*Class OCC* Contains new classes for 4th Edition.
*Equipment OCC* Contains new (magical and mundane) equipment for 4th Edition.
*Monstrous OCC* Contains new monsters and templates for 4th Edition.
*Options OCC* Contains either options or ideas for new 4th Edition material.
*Powers OCC* Contains new feats and powers for 4th Edition.
*Race OCC* Contains new playable races for 4th Edition.

Anyway that's it for now.


----------



## mrrodgers (Apr 1, 2008)

here are some powers and things I thought up for an earth elemental 'lock.

*Earth Pact(s)* (Subject to update)
Earthen Guard- All pull, push, and slide effects move you 1 square less.
Earthbind- An enemy under the effect of your warlock curse moves 1 less square per move action and cannot shift.

*Encounter Powers*
*Dustshot* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Attack 1
_A small dust devil flows from your outstreched palms, chasing your opponent and ripping at its flesh and eyes._
*Encounter ✦ Arcane, Earth* 
*Standard Action, Ranged* 
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Cha vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d6 + Cha damage, and the target takes -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.  Then, if the creature is under the effect of your warlock curse, apply the hit effect again.  Do not apply your bonus damage from your warlock curse to either effect.

*At-Will Powers*
*Liquid Earth* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Utility 1
_You point your wand at the ground and utter a word in the Terran tounge, turning it to liquid._
*At-Will ✦ Arcane, Earth, Implement*
*Standard Action*
*Target:* One square
*Effect:* The targeted square becomes difficult terrain for three rounds.

*Daily Powers*
*Earth Spike* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Attack 1
_A spike of stone shoots up from underneath your opponent, impaling it._
*Daily ✦ Arcane, Earth, Implement*
*Standard Action Ranged*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Cha vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 3d8 + Cha damage and the target is unable to move for two rounds.
*Miss:* Half damage and the target is still able to move.

I'll write more eventually.

Cheers


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

Godslayer
All Attack 30
_You Can Do It Rock!_
Per Campaign, Weapon, Truly Epic
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target:  One Deity
Attack:  Total Party Cha vs. Fortitude
Hit:  You win the game.  Congratulations, start a new campaign.
Miss:  You lose the game.  Seriously, WTH were you thinking using this power?  Roll new characters.  No, they can't be level 30.  No, they don't get gear.  I'll also make sure to tell your next dm about you using this so he knows what he has to do also.  Better yet, why not just go start playing WoW, because you can't play d&d before.  They're going to post your name on the WotC boards so everybody knows not to let you in at their table or face prosecution.
Special:  Cookies and milk at my house.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr Rodgers that is awesome.  I'm gonna put it in the Options OCC for now (problay this evening) until you get done with it.

That's jsut crazy Malcolm,but so is everything else.  It'll go into the Powers OCC when I get a chance.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 1, 2008)

You do know that your link to "VBMEW-01's 4E PC Quicksheet" (in post #1) is dead? It just gives a 404 File not Found.


----------



## keterys (Apr 1, 2008)

Awesome work guys making lots of stuff. Too much to read all of it right now, so I figured I'd pick some randomly and respond to the stuff that stuck out as off to me... everyone who contributed something is already a winner, but let's make sure stuff is good and balanced so folks don't get a wrong idea about 4e, I guess.



> Earthbind- An enemy under the effect of your warlock curse moves 1 less square per move action and cannot shift.




You're attaching a serious attack effect to a power that is minor, at-will, and has no attack roll. You're also effectively switching the role of the warlock from striker to controller in one fell swoop.

Dustshot should really just be ongoing damage and penalty (save ends both) instead of an infinite loop of damage while curse is up. Earth spike should probably immobilize and/or slow instead of just saying 'no movement'. Liquid Earth could probably hit a burst 1 and be a zone. Well, and be utility 2 or attack 1, probably.

Overall, I feel like these would be better as part of a controller class, not a striker class. So, an elementalist controller new class, or a themed package of wizard powers, etc.

Good call with Godslayer, but I think it's just 'Campaign' not per campaign, and it's Effect: Cookies and milk, not Special.

I'm more of a punch and pie kinda guy, myself, though.

Ooh, new class (Tinker)... hmm. Cool concept, but I don't think rewriting the power tree is a good idea (all classes getting the same types of powers makes it much easier to balance things, whereas the tinker gets +1 encounter +1 utility, at 1st). Also, lots of autohit 'Effects', which I'm guessing is a mistake (you put stuff that trigger on hits under hit). Like, the at-will frost ray that is clearly better than the wizard version or the autostunning shock ray, whoa. In fact, I think you should remove stun from every single tinker power that has it on there. Autostun on miss is just really broken... autostun on hit is just normal broken. I'd also reformat to make things match 4e standards... so no miss: none, miss: half damage instead of a new die roll. Hit refers to one target and not 'all targets', pushed 1 square not knocked back, etc.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Mr Rodgers that is awesome.  I'm gonna put it in the Options OCC for now (problay this evening) until you get done with it.
> 
> That's jsut crazy Malcolm,but so is everything else.  It'll go into the Powers OCC when I get a chance.



Please tell me you recognize it as an april fool's joke...    It was never meant to be serious lol


----------



## Delgar (Apr 1, 2008)

*Ol’ Sooty* Level 1 Solo Brute
Large animal (Bear) XP 500
Initiative: +2 Senses: Perception +11; 
HP 150; Bloodied 75 See also Bloodied Frenzy
AC 19; Fortitude 17, Reflex 14, Will 13
Speed 6, Climb 6
Action points 2
*M Bite * (standard; at will) 
+7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3 damage, and ongoing 2 bleed damage (save ends)
*M Claw * (standard; at will)
+5 vs. AC; 1d6 +3 damage
*Double attack * (standard; at will)
The Bear makes 2 claw attacks
*Bear Reflexes * (immediate reaction, when a melee attack misses the bear; at will)
The bear uses the enemies opening and swats at the enemy that missed it: +5 vs AC; 1d6 + 3 damage and the target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
*Maul* (standard; recharge 5 6) M bite and claw; +7 vs AC; 2d10 + 3 damage and the target takes ongoing 2 bleed damage and takes a -2 penalty to attacks (save ends both).
*Bloodied Frenzy * (Immediate reaction, when first bloodied; encounter) 
The bear goes into a frenzy when bloodied, +1d6 damage
*Demoralizing Growl * (standard, encounter) * Fear
Close burst 5; targets enemies: +5 vs. Will; the target is stunned until the end of the bear’s nest turn. 
Aftereffect: the target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).
Alignment: Unaligned Languages: None
Skills: Athletics +10
Str 16 (+3) Dex 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1)
Con 20 (+5) Int 6 (-2) Cha 10 (+0)


Okay, Okay, I know I just totally WoWified 4E.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice critter Delgar, he'll be up shortly.

Yeah Malcolm, I figured so.  But I'm still gonna put it in there for the bombastnicity!  I doubt if anyone will seriously use it, but it should provide a good laugh to our readers.

Nice critiques Keterys.

EDIT-Oldtimer, I missed your post.  Fixed the link to the sheet.  It is made to go with power cards and really only has the essentials on it.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Yeah Malcolm, I figured so.  But I'm still gonna put it in there for the bombastnicity!  I doubt if anyone will seriously use it, but it should provide a good laugh to our readers.



Cool, I just can't tell sometimes, the humor may be lost across the net sometimes (and I wouldn't put it past WotC to do something like this ).

Seriously though, here's one I posted in Krusk's half-orc thread.



> Half-orc
> 
> _Long have the barbaric humans of the hinterlands comingled their weaker, but more apt race with the might of the orcs.  Having bred a race true and strong, the clans both human and orc look on their children with respect for the heritage they've earned._
> 
> ...



He goes well with the Barbarian class I wrote in my above link (page 1 or 2).


----------



## keterys (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool bear! Still just trying to feedback things that bother me, its damage output seems startlingly high (like, bloodied mauls one shotting people at full health and sending people straight to dead who are somewhat injured) and its AC seems high for a 1st level Brute (it's higher than a 6th level one, if memory serves).

Aside: I was thinking about this yesterday, so posting it here. I suspect that when in doubt we should tend defenses lower rather than higher, until we have the real data. It's certainly my experience so far that the higher the defenses the less wide a range of levels a critter is fun at. Players are much happier to slog through extra creatures or extra hit points than to just miss, miss, miss.


----------



## Stalker0 (Apr 1, 2008)

mrrodgers said:
			
		

> here are some powers and things I thought up for an earth elemental 'lock.
> 
> *Earth Pact(s)* (Subject to update)
> Earthen Guard- All pull, push, and slide effects move you 1 square less.
> ...




My comments:

Earthpact: I think the -1 square move is just fine, but the cannot shift is too strong. Warlocks can easily spam their curses on a field very quickly. Compare this to the fey pact that lets you teleport, but ONLY if you kill the guy. This effect would be on for most of the fight. 

Dustshot: This one seems a little off, I'll try to think of other recommendations later.

Liquid Earth: This one is actually a decently powerful ability, as you can prevent nearly any creature from shifting. Don't know if its worth it most of the time as a standard action, but then again might be too good as a move.

Earth Spike: I would change the immobilization to save ends. This seems to be the theme for 4e, 2 rounds of unstoppable immobilization is too good.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

Malcolm!  

I totally missed that barbarian link.  Did you make it yourself?  If so post it here so I can add it in (not adding anything that isnt posted directly here for permissions purposes (which is why Nebulous' Feral troll isnt in yet) I don't want to ruffle any feathers).

Your half-orc will be added soon (to either races or options, I've not decided.

I will be putting up a new version of Options OCC (1.2-containing MR's earth guy and Malcolm's April Fools Day joke)

I finished Delgar's new monster and will re-up the monster book after I have a couple more to add.

Is that everything or am I overlooking somebody?


----------



## Delgar (Apr 1, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> Cool bear! Still just trying to feedback things that bother me, its damage output seems startlingly high (like, bloodied mauls one shotting people at full health and sending people straight to dead who are somewhat injured) and its AC seems high for a 1st level Brute (it's higher than a 6th level one, if memory serves).
> 
> Aside: I was thinking about this yesterday, so posting it here. I suspect that when in doubt we should tend defenses lower rather than higher, until we have the real data. It's certainly my experience so far that the higher the defenses the less wide a range of levels a critter is fun at. Players are much happier to slog through extra creatures or extra hit points than to just miss, miss, miss.




It's a SOLO brute, emphasis on solo. I just imagined his Maul being a high damage attack, very much like a characters encounter power 2[W]+str. Does it really seem like too much for a solo?

His defenses are quite low compared to the dragon (I basically lowered them by about 4 or so, it felt about right).


----------



## keterys (Apr 1, 2008)

A bonus to saves vs ongoing damage. Huh. Verra interesting idea.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

See this is what I like.  When I put them in the files I barely read them for content (I do that afterwards) I mostly just shift them around to match everything else.  So its good that we have some body actually reading them in a more rules-focused manner.


----------



## keterys (Apr 1, 2008)

The hp of the pregen characters vary between 20 and 33. Its bloodied maul has an average damage of 17.5 and a maximum of 29. Then ongoing 2 damage which generally does get a chance to hit at least once, to bump it to 19.5 and 31. 

The dragon's defenses were reportedly in error (believe Mearls stated as such, but don't have the link)... even if they weren't, if you've played that encounter they're _really_ tedious. More importantly, though, brutes tend to have lower ACs in general. I fully realize it's a solo critter (hence why the 150 hp, reactive attacks, action points, frightful presence, etc are all good). The 4d6+6 bloodied double claw is average 20 damage, as well. 

I'm actually all for it dealing high damage, I just don't like the extremity of its high end. Maul could have higher ongoing bleed damage, for instance. The bloodied frenzy could just do +2 damage... I'd probably peg Maul at more like 2d8+3 or slightly less if I was upping bleed to 5.  Enough to put a serious scare into someone, but not quite as swingy.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> A bonus to saves vs ongoing damage. Huh. Verra interesting idea.



I figured it wouldn't be too powerful since ongoing damage is denoted different from poisons, etc...  They just recover quickly and/or think fast enough to stop it before it gets too bad.

as to the barbarian, I'm updating him (as I will all my material) as we get new info.  Here is what I have so far.  I'll let you know what to update and when.


> Barbarian
> Role: Striker/Defender
> Power Source: Primal
> Key Abilities: Strength, Constitution, Wisdom
> ...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

Barbarian is up in Class 0.2

I'll either get the half-orc up later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet, go ahead and change his +5 vs. ongoing damage to +2; more balanced (aye Keterys?)
also, on the barbarian bear totem suggested at-will powers; change Power Attack to Knockback


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> Sweet, go ahead and change his +5 vs. ongoing damage to +2; more balanced (aye Keterys?)




On which creature?


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 1, 2008)

half-orc; i edited the post above also.
Since i hate to waste a post, here's a (speculative) paragon power.

Blood Funnel
Bloodmagus Attack 25
_You use your opponents' weakened state to your advantage._
Encounter Arcane, Implement, Teleportation
Standard Action
Target:  One Adjacent, Bloodied Creature
Attack: Cha vs. Fortitude
Hit:  2d8 + Cha damage and make a second attack.
Secondary Target:  One Bloodied Creature other than the primary target.
Secondary Attack:  Cha vs. Fortitude
Hit:  2d8 + Cha damage and you can teleport to a square adjacent to the target.
Special:  You don't have to be adjacent to the secondary target.  You can use this power twice per encounter, but only if you're bloodied.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 1, 2008)

Changes made to both

The fixed version of the barbarian is in Class 0.2, I had to fix some formatting too

Half-orc should be up later tonight, I have sickening math homework.  It makes no good sense for college algebra to be a required core class!  I'm gonna write an angry letter


----------



## Clight101 (Apr 2, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> Ooh, new class (Tinker)... hmm. Cool concept, but I don't think rewriting the power tree is a good idea (all classes getting the same types of powers makes it much easier to balance things, whereas the tinker gets +1 encounter +1 utility, at 1st). Also, lots of autohit 'Effects', which I'm guessing is a mistake (you put stuff that trigger on hits under hit). Like, the at-will frost ray that is clearly better than the wizard version or the autostunning shock ray, whoa. In fact, I think you should remove stun from every single tinker power that has it on there. Autostun on miss is just really broken... autostun on hit is just normal broken. I'd also reformat to make things match 4e standards... so no miss: none, miss: half damage instead of a new die roll. Hit refers to one target and not 'all targets', pushed 1 square not knocked back, etc.




I got rid of the encounter power. That was a bit of a problem and an over site on my part, thanks for the notification. I think the utility should be kept though as it functions similar to a cantrip like Ghost sound or light but I didn't feel it should go under at will powers. 

I did make a mistake with the effect in the at will powers. I wasn't sure how to write that up but I think it's correct now. I changed the stunned effects to dazed, changed freeze ray to work more like ray of frost since it's supposed to be the same just different flavor. 

One thing, Hit refers to the listing in the power. If the target is equal to all creatures in the burst area then Hit does refer to all targets. Reference Scorching Blast for an example.

Scorching Blast
At-will - Arcane, Fire, Implement
Standard Action
Area - burst 1 within 10 squares
Target - Each creature in burst
attack +5 vs. reflex
Hit: 1d6+5 fire damage

In this example which is right off the D&DXP character sheet hit refers to "all targets" in the blast.

Thanks for the insight on the class. I hope this balances better with the other classes now. The Bot is on it's way, it's just hard to try and make it work at this moment since I have no idea how to handle companions or familiar type creatures yet. I hope to post what I have tommarow night so I can get some feedback.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 2, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> Aside: I was thinking about this yesterday, so posting it here. I suspect that when in doubt we should tend defenses lower rather than higher, until we have the real data. It's certainly my experience so far that the higher the defenses the less wide a range of levels a critter is fun at. Players are much happier to slog through extra creatures or extra hit points than to just miss, miss, miss.




I've been thinking this too, and from playing, I think it's obvious that it's a design intent of 4E. I think it's also why damages seem in general to be low (I mean, the killer black dragon does 1D4+3 with it's claws! - not usually something to fear!) but there seems to be a general increase in the number of successful attacks. I for one couldn't be happier. Missing sucks. (Obviously it's good to keep missing POSSIBLE, just like dying, but you don't want to do it all the bloody time.)

So count me in on lower defenses - higher HP and lower damage - higher attack bonus monsters.

Fitz


----------



## keterys (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep - you just call it a 'Class Feature' and you can give it all kinds of abilities. Utility is just a power 'bucket' they get at 2nd, 6th, 10th, 16th.

What I meant specifically on the targets thing:
Force Grenade is
Hit: 2d6 + Int damage and all targets are knocked prone

It should be just 'and target is knocked prone'. You roll for each target, so you hit or miss each separately, but that says 'all targets'.

So I'd rewrite the particular power as.

Force Grenade	Tinker Attack 1
You throw a blue pulsing metal ball which discharges a pulse of force when it hits a surface.
Encounter * Tech, Force
Standard Action * Area burst 1 within 10 squares
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + Intelligence modifier damage and target is knocked prone.
Miss: Half damage and target is not knocked prone.
Gadget User: Add 'and push target 1 square from center of burst' to Hit.

Not sure if the 'from center of burst' on the push is kosher or not, but seems reasonable. You could just leave Miss as 'half damage' and not specify the knockdown or even just take it off entirely - if you miss, they don't take appreciable damage (like Scorching Burst). Not really sure where the balance point on that is.


----------



## neceros (Apr 2, 2008)

Couple of different topics:

Half-Orc: Really? +2 WIS? I would never, ever have given half-orc a plus to wisdom. Perhaps you meant CON or something else?


VB, if you need hosting help let me know. I have a metric ton of bandwidth that doesn't get used every month. Could set you up with an FTP.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 2, 2008)

neceros said:
			
		

> Couple of different topics:
> 
> Half-Orc: Really? +2 WIS? I would never, ever have given half-orc a plus to wisdom. Perhaps you meant CON or something else?
> 
> ...



 My reasoning was from a flavor perspective, it's their human side which makes them more canny than the typical orc.  That's why both sides of the half-orc heritage honor it; because it's got all of what they're missing.  It's more tactical in combat than orcs (see fighter powers involving wis) and more powerful than humans (in general, considering they may be able to get +2 str).

Also, +2 Wis gives them options, whereas +2 Con kinda pushes them into a niche of close fighter.  With the mental stat, they can easily trade off and play a half-orc Fighter, Barbarian, Cleric, or Druid; not to mention the odd paladin or two.  With the write-up as presented, half-orcs get the love and respect they deserve.  In and out of game like half-elves.


----------



## neceros (Apr 2, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> My reasoning was from a flavor perspective, it's their human side which makes them more canny than the typical orc.  That's why both sides of the half-orc heritage honor it; because it's got all of what they're missing.  It's more tactical in combat than orcs (see fighter powers involving wis) and more powerful than humans (in general, considering they may be able to get +2 str).



Understandable where you're coming from. Let me tell you why I think WIS is improper.

The stat differentials on all races comes from the basis of Human. Elves are more dexterous _than humans_, so they receive a +2 DEX. So on and so forth, so saying that Half Orcs should be more wise than a human (12 instead of 10, if straight across) is working against you.

In fact, I think that is why Half Orcs are not a main race. In fact, I wonder if a +2 STR isn't over powered. Notice that in 3.5 a +2 STR is balanced by -2 INT _and _-2 CHA?

I'm speaking entirely flavor-wise, by the way. Mechanically it's all the same.


----------



## Khuxan (Apr 2, 2008)

neceros said:
			
		

> Understandable where you're coming from. Let me tell you why I think WIS is improper.
> 
> The stat differentials on all races comes from the basis of Human. Elves are more dexterous _than humans_, so they receive a +2 DEX. So on and so forth, so saying that Half Orcs should be more wise than a human (12 instead of 10, if straight across) is working against you.




Particularly after hearing malcolm's reasoning, I like the idea of half-orcs getting a bonus to Wisdom. The archetype of the 'noble savage' is a common one in fiction, and I think it's perfectly suitable for stubborn, world-wise half-orcs to be wiser than the typical human.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for the backing khuxan.  I do appreciate your input Neceros, but 4e doesn't look at stats like 3.5 did (the description you gave is exactly that).  Instead, it looks at each race individually first and makes it whole and separate from the external influence of other races.  Only then does it compare to other races for balance purposes.  Elves don't get +2 dex because they're more dextrous than humans.  They get it because they're elves.  Humans can get a +2 dex, but it comes at a cost; which is to say the ability to train themselves in another stat like str or con.

My last real argument for half-orcs getting +2 wis is a bit of a stretch, but is actually why I even considered the stats as they are anyway.  King Obold Manyarrows from FR.  He was an Orc, yes, but he was also a leader and tactician.  Sure, he didn't win all the time, but he knew when to yield and fight another day.  Iconically, he's why I felt half-orcs should get more in the way of respect in addition to moving away from the stigmas placed on them in previous editions (a true-bred warrior race conceived by the machinations of two obviously different peoples; who wouldn't want to play that?).

With that said, I would have to leave it to you to decide when you play if you want to include the +2 Wis, or exclude the race until we get more word from on high about them.    Cheers and thanks for a great debate on this topic.


----------



## Selah (Apr 2, 2008)

*Devils*

I already posted one of these up in Keterys' thread (not realizing at the time that it was a thread for his monsters only!    ), but the hamatula pitwarden is new.

Lemure Fodderling 

Hamatula Pitwarden


----------



## tomja (Apr 2, 2008)

*Barbarian feedback*

Hi Malcolm.

I really like your write up for Barbarian..  But this would not be 4th Ed if debate was not encouraged!

Role:  Striker no problems, but a defender just does not seem right.  Controller maybe..
HP/Level:  I think this is to high.  It should be in line with the other strikers but use the awasome class ability tough as nails (maybe 2HP/level) to get higher.
Build Options: really nice - I like how different stats lead to different advantages.  
Class features: seems a few too many. 
Rage: good
+2d6 seems high...  not really sure on the maths here.  I dislike the marking requirement in this context.  I think reduce the damage a bit and have it able to be applied everywhere.
Loose Primal challenge: see above
Bloodlust cool
Blood rage: very nice
Tough as nails: great.

Powers
Beastial roar - not needed - how about it being some fear effect or the like on an opponent - same attack, but -2 to AC.. till next round

Knockback - why no knockback? Dont need the increase at 21st level
Sweeping blows - very good, and why I feel the barb is more a controller - see whirlwind as well
Soak - I think this is the key ability for this class...  Rather than have the barbarian have huge HP, etc..  Have her jump into combat and the opponents just can't quite kill them!  Very cinematic..  An attack versus AC just misses.. But I feel that an attack versus fort is more the barbarian being hit (even on a miss) and just shrugging it off. 

"It's just a flesh wound!"

Keep up the good work!

Tomja


----------



## keterys (Apr 2, 2008)

The other thread's not just for me, Selah - I'm just kinda drowning it, so it made sense to split off this thread. I meant to respond to you... just like almost everything in this thread... where's my timeturner when I need it


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for the great feedback; I'm actually revising a lot of the barbarian as it is now that I've got a better grasp of the system.  I am glad to see that for my first draft, he's done so well.  A few points:

I have been kinda pushing the defender thing in that I wanted to see the barbarian be kind of an off tank should the fighter go down.  With that in mind, I built the entire structure.  I'll be reimagining this concept and pushing him more to striker.

+2 hp for Tough is a good feel over the defender hp/level (again, the throwback).  It'd be lower HP over all, but that's what his abilities are for (I'll probably also provide for Resist weapons when I redo the utilities based on our newer information).

The coolest thing about 4e classes, as of now, we're pretty much just designing 1st level with a few throw-ins here and there, yet every class gives you that epic feel just reading it.  I really wanted this to be true for the Brb as well.  That's why I kinda ran with the Utilities irregardless of level scheme.  Knockback, btw, had a line cut from it in the pasting process, it should have said push target back 2 squares.

The number of powers reflect options.  You can build three options with the Barbarian, so you get 6 dailies and 3 of each of the others to work with.  Other classes (probably) will have just as many if not more on release.

Again, to everybody, thank you for the feedback, I'm gonna work on the barb today at work to get the kinks out and hopefully have a revision by tonight.  Also, here's something to contribute to more than just post count 


> Keeper
> Level 8 Skirmisher
> XP 350
> Medium Animate Humanoid
> ...


----------



## Delgar (Apr 2, 2008)

Here I've updated Ol' Sooty. I reduced his AC by 1 and lowered his damage by a little bit. 

Ol’ Sooty Level 1 Solo Brute
Large animal (Bear) XP 500
Initiative: +2 Senses: Perception +11; 
HP 150; Bloodied 75 See also Bloodied Frenzy
AC 18; Fortitude 17, Reflex 14, Will 13
Speed 6, Climb 6
Action points 2
*M Bite * (standard; at will) 
+7 vs. AC; 1d8 + 3 damage, and ongoing 2 bleed damage (save ends)
*M Claw * (standard; at will)
+5 vs. AC; 1d6 +3 damage
*Double attack * (standard; at will)
The Bear makes 2 claw attacks
*Bear Reflexes * (immediate reaction, when a melee attack misses the bear; at will)
The bear uses the enemies opening and swats at the enemy that missed it: +5 vs AC; 1d6 + 3 damage and the target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone.
*Maul* (standard; recharge 5 6) M bite and claw; +7 vs AC; 2d8 + 3 damage and the target takes ongoing 2 bleed damage and takes a -2 penalty to attacks (save ends both).
*Bloodied Frenzy * (Immediate reaction, when first bloodied; encounter) 
The bear goes into a frenzy when bloodied, +2 damage
*Demoralizing Growl * (standard, encounter) * Fear
Close burst 5; targets enemies: +5 vs. Will; the target is stunned until the end of the bear’s nest turn. 
Aftereffect: the target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends).
Alignment: Unaligned Languages: None
Skills: Athletics +10
Str 16 (+3) Dex 14 (+2) Wis 12 (+1)
Con 20 (+5) Int 6 (-2) Cha 10 (+0)


----------



## keterys (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool... and hopefully I'm not totally wrong in my suggestions. Darn rules. Get out already


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, I hate to seem slow on the draw, but there is a lot of change being discussed here so I'm gonna ask everything be made clear.  If ya'll don't mind please post any changes you want made (other than ol'Sooty who I already got)

Neceros:  Well as is aparent, I'm about to have to start hosting the files somehow (since atatchments can't be but so big). Any help is always great.

I'll get started on updates and everything tomorrow around noonish (eastern standard; got a lot of homework and classes in the morning).  Anything ya'll need just drop me a line here between now and then.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 2, 2008)

nothing to change as of yet, but I'm working on the barbarian right now.  I'll post something when I'm done.


----------



## Clight101 (Apr 2, 2008)

keterys, thanks for all the suggestions and help with formating the wording. I think I got it right now. It's kinda neat having an editor/rules designer looking over my shoulder. I know Ineed that perspective sometimes. That outside perspective

VB, The tinker can wait to be updated until I get the bot stuff up. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I'll let you know when and thanks for doing all this. I think it's pretty cool to see the community of gamers coming together to put forth creative materials through cooperative effort. I know I have some pretty good idea's but I'm not always perfect with my wording which is important for rules design.  I also have little to no clue how to put things together like the files you've created. Thanks again VB and Keterys.

P.S. That Barbarian class looks pretty cool. I'm definitely gonna see if someone wants to use it in my new campaign.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Clight101 said:
			
		

> keterys, thanks for all the suggestions and help with formating the wording. I think I got it right now. It's kinda neat having an editor/rules designer looking over my shoulder. I know Ineed that perspective sometimes. That outside perspective
> 
> VB, The tinker can wait to be updated until I get the bot stuff up. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I'll let you know when and thanks for doing all this. I think it's pretty cool to see the community of gamers coming together to put forth creative materials through cooperative effort. I know I have some pretty good idea's but I'm not always perfect with my wording which is important for rules design.  I also have little to no clue how to put things together like the files you've created. Thanks again VB and Keterys.
> 
> P.S. That Barbarian class looks pretty cool. I'm definitely gonna see if someone wants to use it in my new campaign.





Buddy I'm right there with you on that sentiment.  Fellowship and group projects makes the game better, and the ability of the players to make the world, and its features, in their image is what will always separate tabletop from MMO.  (That last really has nothing to do with your post)

To reiterate: I'm right there with you!

And yeah, the barbarian is some sweetness that we'll be using for some time (so please please keep us in powers, paths, etc)


----------



## Wiman (Apr 3, 2008)

*Dwarven Blood Spirits* 
Consumable Potion (Encounter)
Use: +12 vs. Fortitude 
Hit: -2 to attacks for rest of encounter, slowed (save ends)
Miss - Not of Dwarf Blood: Second Wind is a minor action for you this encounter.
Miss - Dwarf Blood: Second Wind is a free action for you this encounter.


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Apr 3, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> ......Well as is apparent, I'm about to have to start hosting the files somehow (since attachments can't be but so big). Any help is always great.




I just registered www.4eplayer.com and have it hosted.  It should take a little bit to populate on the DNS servers, but it is basically ready if you need it.  If you are a web developer, you can do whatever with the site.  I do not have the time to maintain a website, but I am willing to donate the site itself with any functionality needed.


----------



## Wiman (Apr 3, 2008)

*Stagger* aka Crawl or Run (due to the wind speeds up where I live)

When an opponent or force effect push, pull, or slides you your footwork allows you to select where the attack or effect moves you

*From the Ashes* 

If you manage to auto stabalize you come back at half your current max hit points, as opposed to one quarter.

*Overhand Style* 

Your high sweeping defence negates combat advantage from foes who have higher ground, adds +1 to your attacks against opponents of your size but opens you up (-1 AC) against opponents of less then your size.

*Shades of Grey* 

You have been trained in the prey vs. predator combat. You get a +2 to attack and damage versous lurkers, your eyesight distinguishes better between patterns and camaflage giving you +2 passive perception. 

*Odd Fellow* 

You have an additional racial trait picked up from spending too much time with another race of creatures.....Kobolds who hang out with Goblins become the masters of the shift.

*Champion of the Living (Reversible to Champion of the Dead)* 

For every living ally (undead ally in the reverse) within 2 squares of the creature it gains 5 temperary hp when this skill is activated (Encounter Power). In my mind all tempory hp go away at the end of the encounter - so this can easily lead to some "hero dies after taking the brunt storylines" which I enjoy.


----------



## Wiman (Apr 3, 2008)

<Baleted>


----------



## mrrodgers (Apr 3, 2008)

UPDATES

*Earth Pact(s)* (Subject to update)
Earthen Guard- All pull, push, and slide effects move you 1 square less.
Earthbind- An enemy under the effect of your warlock curse moves 1 less square per move action.

*Encounter Powers*
*Dustshot* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Attack 1
_A small dust devil flows from your outstreched palms, chasing your opponent and ripping at its flesh and eyes._
*Encounter ✦ Arcane, Earth* 
*Standard Action, Ranged* 
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Cha vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d6 + Cha damage, and the target takes -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.  Make a secondary attack.
*Secondary Attack:* Cha vs. Reflex
*Secondary Hit:* 1d6 + Cha damage, and the target takes -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.

*At-Will Powers*
*Liquid Earth* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Utility 1
_You point your wand at the ground and utter a word in the Terran tounge, turning it to liquid._
*At-Will ✦ Arcane, Earth, Implement*
*Standard Action*
*Target:* One square
*Effect:* The targeted square becomes difficult terrain for three rounds.

*Daily Powers*
*Earth Spike* Warlock (Elemental, Earth) Attack 1
_A spike of stone shoots up from underneath your opponent, impaling it._
*Daily ✦ Arcane, Earth, Implement*
*Standard Action Ranged*
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Cha vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 3d8 + Cha damage and the target is unable to move until the start of your next turn.
*Miss:* Half damage.

@PeelSeel2: Sweet.  Is anyone a web dev?  All I can do is basic html.


----------



## Maximillian (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey y'all. Love the thread. It's great to see people already taking this stuff on. There's no better way to learn new rules.

That said, I'm thinking about my first adventure and I decided on a little bit of a dungeon crawl that I'm calling "The Rise of the Monkey King." It features apes stealing fire from the PCs home city, including the Monkey King himself, who can use it with magic. Kind of out there, but I think the monsters are pretty cool. Posted below.

Couple notes: I listed these as "Natural Animals," even though they're not animal intelligence, but I don't know if that qualifies them as magical beasts, or what. I'll refine that when the MM is available. Hope you like'em.

*Guardian Hyena            Level 1 Soldier*
Medium natural animal   XP 100
*Initiative* +1		     *Senses* Perception +6, Low-light vision
HP 32; Bloodied 16
AC 15; Fortitude 13, Reflex 14, Will 12
*Speed* 7
*m Bite* (standard; at-will)
+6 vs. AC; 1d6+2 damage.
*Hideous Laugh* (standard; recharge 5,6) • Psychic
Close Burst 1; Targets must have least one other Hyena adjacent to it.
+6 vs. Will; 1d4+2 psychic damage and victim targets randomly with any attacks made thereafter (save ends).
*Pack Solidarity* (minor; at will)
The Hyena shifts one square provided it ends in a space adjacent to another Hyena. 
*Alignment* Unaligned	*Languages* None
Str 15 (+2) 	Dex 12 (+1) 	Wis 10 (+0)
Con 14 (+2) 	Int 2 (-4) 	Cha 10 (+0)


*Chimpanzee Hurlers	Level 1 Artillery*
Small Natural Animal   XP 100
*Initiative* +4		*Senses* Perception +2
HP 22; Bloodied 11
AC 14, Fort 11, Ref 14, Will 11
Speed 5
*r Thrown Rock* (standard; at-will) • *Weapon*
Range 5/10; +5 vs. AC; 1d4+1 damage.
*r Swift Throw* (minor; recharge 5,6) • *Weapon*
Range 5/10; +3 vs. AC; 1d4 damage.
*Heedless Flight* (standard; recharge 5,6)
Chimp shifts 7 squares and gains +2 to all defenses until the beginning of its next turn.
*Alignment* Unaligned	*Languages* None
*Skills* Athletics +9, Acrobatics +7
Str 12 (+1) 	Dex 16 (+3) 	Wis 15 (+2)
Con 11 (+0) 	Int 9 (-1) 	Cha 10 (+0)


*Orangutan Devotee	Level  2 Brute*
Medium Natural Animal	XP 125
*Initiative* +2		*Senses* Perception +7
HP 50; Bloodied 25
AC 13, Fort 13, Ref  13, Will 12
*Speed* 5
*m Slam* (standard; at-will)
+7 vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage.
*m Throwdown* (standard; recharge 4,5,6)
+7 vs. AC; 1d10+3 damage.
_Followup:_ +5 vs. Reflex; Target knocked prone.
*Bloodied Madness* (immediate reaction, when adjacent enemy is knocked prone; encounter)
Requires bloodied, +5 vs. AC; 1d10+3; see also raining assault.
*Raining Assault*
The Orangutan deals +1d6 damage against prone targets.
*Alignment* Unaligned	*Languages* None
*Skills* Athletics +9, Acrobatics +7
Str 17 (+4) 	Dex 10 (+1) 	Wis 12 (+2)
Con 14 (+2) 	Int 4 (-2) 	Cha 10 (+0)


*The Monkey King 	Level 3 Artillery (Leader)*
Medium natural animal	XP 150
*Initiative* +6		*Senses* Perception +8, Insight +8
HP 36; Bloodied 18
AC 18, Fort 14, Ref 15, Will 16
*Speed* 6
*m Staff* (Standard; at will) • *Weapon*
+5 vs AC; 1d6+2 damage.
*r Hurl Fire* (Standard; at will) • *Fire*
Range 10; +7 vs reflex; 1d8+3 fire damage.
*a Mankind’s Gift* (Standard; recharge 6) • *Fire*
Area Burst 2 within 10; +5 vs reflex; 1d10+3 fire damage. Miss half damage.
*Jungle Howl* (Standard; encounter)
Close Burst 5; targets allies. All allies in range +2 AC and +2 speed until the beginning of the Monkey King’s next turn.
*Loyal Subjects* (Immediate interrupt, when targeted by a melee attack; encounter)
The Monkey King may shift up to 2 squares into the square of an ally, and slide that ally up to 2 squares into his previous position; the King and his ally switch places.
*Alignment* Evil	*Languages* None
*Skills* Stealth +9, Intimidate +8
Str 9 (+0) 	Dex 16 (+4) 	Wis 15 (+3)
Con 10 (+1) 	Int 13 (+2) 	Cha 15 (+3)


----------



## Khuxan (Apr 3, 2008)

Maximillian said:
			
		

> Kind of out there, but I think the monsters are pretty cool. Posted below.




Interestingly, some of the first monsters I brainstormed for 4e were the ferocious, sentient apes of a mysterious island. But whereas yours are very low level, mine were designed for the final adventure at the paragon tier, complete with enormous Ape King (solo 21), Ape Shamans (orangutangs) and Howler Monkey Swarms.


----------



## Lord Weh (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been tinkering with a "Dragon-Fused" for my campaign, it's a person who's body has become a vessel into which the Dragon channels his power (Not the ideal thing to do obviously, but necessary in my story)

Now, a lot of these numbers are gonna be out by a lot, so any thought or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Also, as a note, I intend this to be a level one 'boss fight' at the end of the first session to help kick in the story, so let me know how you think this would do versus 4 level one PC's.

_It appears to be a human, but it’s flesh is torn in places and blue scales are visible through the gore. It’s face is split at the front with fangs emerging from through it’s cheeks. It's fingers appear longer than should be normal and end in razor-like claws. Emerging from it’s back are two long twisted bones with fragments of blue scaly flesh hanging from them - perhaps remnants of a pair of wings?_

Dragon-Fused		  *Level 4 Elite Controller*
Medium Humanoid Dragon			XP ??
*Initiative* +10			*Senses* Perception +8
*HP* 100; *Bloodied* 50
*AC* 18; *Fortitude* 20; *Reflex* 18; *Will* 19
*Resist* 15 lightning
*Speed* 6
*Action Points* 1
m *Bite* (standard; at-will)
  +6 vs. AC; 1d8+4 +1d6 lightning
M *Claw* (standard; at-will)
  +6 vs. AC; 1d8+4
*Breath Weapon* (standard; recharge 5 6)
  Close Blast 4; +4 vs. Reflex; 2d6+4 lightning damage and dazed (save ends)
*Bloodied Breath* (reaction, when first bloodied; encounter)
  Recharge and immediately use breath weapon.
*Furious Inspiration* (reaction, when first bloodied)
 All allies gain +2 to attack and damage
*Lightning Overload*
  Opportunity attacks and critical hits that hit deal +1d6 Lightning Damage and target is stunned
*Tattered Wings* (standard; recharge 5 6)
  Can shift 4 squares
*Alignment* Evil	*Languages* Common, Draconic
*Skills* Athletics +10, Arcana +10


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 3, 2008)

*State of the thread*

Well I know I've been a bit slower than usual on updates (usually do something every day), but I just wanted everyone to know that I am working on them and if they're not completely done today they should be by tomorrow (school load is kicking my a$$).

Great to have ya'll new guys aboard, great stuff from both of you.


----------



## eleran (Apr 3, 2008)

I put these in their own thread before I remembered that this one existed.


Hmm, won't let me attach the same file again.  So here is the link  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=223029


I made a couple of critters to work together.  A Goblin bat rider and the bat mount for riding.  Give them a gander.  

The statblock was generated by an app a buddy of mine is working on.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Eleran, they're quite nice, and will be in the next update.

Let me know when that app is finished or available, looks good


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 3, 2008)

PeelSeel2 said:
			
		

> I just registered www.4eplayer.com and have it hosted.  It should take a little bit to populate on the DNS servers, but it is basically ready if you need it.  If you are a web developer, you can do whatever with the site.  I do not have the time to maintain a website, but I am willing to donate the site itself with any functionality needed.






			
				mrrodgers said:
			
		

> @PeelSeel2: Sweet.  Is anyone a web dev?  All I can do is basic html.




Forgot to respond to this--my poor cluttered mind at work--but I did see it.

Well I am going to school for it, in part, but I am not a webdev and have only rudiments of html in my pocket.  I have considered setting up a wiki or something though, but its early to get into that I guess.  I'd have to wait until I get used to this whole college thing (balance of time & effort).

But it does seem a great idea.  If we've got any good webbers I'm game.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 3, 2008)

PeelSeel2 said:
			
		

> I just registered www.4eplayer.com and have it hosted.  It should take a little bit to populate on the DNS servers, but it is basically ready if you need it.  If you are a web developer, you can do whatever with the site.  I do not have the time to maintain a website, but I am willing to donate the site itself with any functionality needed.



 VB and Peel; If you guys are looking for a web designer/host, I'll do it for the site.  What's it powered under?  I'll need editing rights to do it of course.  Full input from anybody on board (chief of which would be the three of us).  Up to you though, VB.  If you have time, awesome, if not, I'll get it off the ground for us.

Feel free to message me any details as you see fit.


----------



## Maximillian (Apr 3, 2008)

Khuxan said:
			
		

> Interestingly, some of the first monsters I brainstormed for 4e were the ferocious, sentient apes of a mysterious island. But whereas yours are very low level, mine were designed for the final adventure at the paragon tier, complete with enormous Ape King (solo 21), Ape Shamans (orangutangs) and Howler Monkey Swarms.




I think the theme has a great deal of flexibility. I was just reading some Conan stories, and there are a few where he fights some pseudo-human apes, so there's definitely room for this to scale in level. What kinds of powers did you work up for them?


----------



## eleran (Apr 3, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Eleran, they're quite nice, and will be in the next update.
> 
> Let me know when that app is finished or available, looks good





Technically, the app is "done".  By done I mean it does everything we originally set out to have it do, but we will be constantly adding features.  

When I get home from work I will check to see its size and if it isnt too big I can put it in here to share if my buddy doesn't mind.   It stores things in Access and uses crystal reports so you would have to have those on your machine, along with .NET 3.x.  (He is Microsoft's bitch)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 3, 2008)

Maximillian said:
			
		

> H I decided on a little bit of a dungeon crawl that I'm calling "The Rise of the Monkey King." It features apes stealing fire from the PCs home city, including the Monkey King himself, who can use it with magic. Kind of out there, but I think the monsters are pretty cool.




Yeah! EVERYTHING'S better with monkeys!

Thanks a bunch - those are great.

Fitz


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Apr 3, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> VB and Peel; If you guys are looking for a web designer/host, I'll do it for the site.  What's it powered under?  I'll need editing rights to do it of course.  Full input from anybody on board (chief of which would be the three of us).  Up to you though, VB.  If you have time, awesome, if not, I'll get it off the ground for us.
> 
> Feel free to message me any details as you see fit.




It runs apache.  Go ahead and email me p e e l s e e l 2 a t y a h o o d o t c o m and I can send you the FTP user name and password.  You have full access.  I can also enable front page extensions on the site if you like that program.  Databases, etc, can also be enabled.

Please post back here that you have emailed so if I do not get it I can search my spam filter.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Update 4.3.08*

All the stuff is in the first post of the thread, very busy this time...

I have been removing the (enworld) tags from everything. Originally I had intended to extend a hand of welcome to folks at gleemax and beyond, but have had no time for this sort of thing.  So, for now, we don't need to designate point of origin.

*EquipmentOCC V0.4: * 
-Wiman's potion (I guessed that is was around a level 3, you can correct me if necessary)

*OptionsOCC V0.3:* 
-Made additions to Wiman's Power ideas. (resizing is temporary)
-Made Revisions to Clawhound's Earth Pact.

*PowersOCC V0.3: * 
-Added Malcolm N's Blood Funnel and did some minor tweaking

*RacesOCC v0.2: * 
-Added Malcolm N's Half-orc write-up

*MonstrousOCC V0.6: *
-Added Malcolm's Keeper, Maximillian's 3 monsters (Hyena and two apes), Lord Weh's Dragon-Fused, Eleran's Bat and rider, and Selah's 2 demons
-Made format revisions that are geared towards future expansion, outside of beta.
-Changed picture on human bandit minion (couldn't find a Kerwyn of adequate size.
-Tried something different that may ormay not turn out well (good for webdesign tho)  Ya'll      let me know.
-This one actually overran on size, so it is now hosted at the sameplace where I host Keterys'.

*Keterys v1-6	*
-Added sevral new monsters (more than 30 now) and nicer index tables.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 4, 2008)

PeelSeel2 said:
			
		

> It runs apache.  Go ahead and email me p e e l s e e l 2 a t y a h o o d o t c o m and I can send you the FTP user name and password.  You have full access.  I can also enable front page extensions on the site if you like that program.  Databases, etc, can also be enabled.
> 
> Please post back here that you have emailed so if I do not get it I can search my spam filter.



Done.  I sent it from Hotmail and it's titled Webdesign for 4eplayer.com; it doesn't have this username attached to it, so you may not recognize on sight.


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Apr 4, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> Done.  I sent it from Hotmail and it's titled Webdesign for 4eplayer.com; it doesn't have this username attached to it, so you may not recognize on sight.




Got it and sent back!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## neceros (Apr 4, 2008)

I've given VB a domain on my website already. Talk to VB to include yourself if needed.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 4, 2008)

Updated Barbarian:  Probably safer to nix the previous incarnation.



> Barbarian
> 
> Role:			Striker
> Power Source:		Primal
> ...


----------



## mrrodgers (Apr 4, 2008)

in the options part, it lists the Earth 'lock stuff as clawhound's. 

Anyway, I should have some more lock stuff up soon.  I'm going to hold back on level 2+ untill we can see how damage scales and such.  Oh, and I'll throw up some elementals if I have time.  I hate high school.


----------



## Wiman (Apr 4, 2008)

*+1 Blade of the Underdog (Short Sword)* 
Level 1
Slot Weapon
Enchantment Attack, Damage
Powers - Even the Odds (Standard, at will, opponent of higher level) Melee attack vs. AC, hit (W) + Attribute bonus and opponent is -1 to attack, damage, and all defences (save ends)

*+1 Begger's Coin* 
Level 1
Slot Neck
Enchantment Will and Fortitude Defence
Powers - Regain Unseen (Standard, Encounter, Second Wind Available) Close Burst 2, Wisdom vs. Will + secondary - on hit opponent ignores you until the end of your next turn.
Secondary - Second Wind on yourself with a bonus to hp regained equal to opponents affected by primary attack.

*+1 Reaver's Hood* 
Level 3
Slot Neck (Unless there is a cloak slot
Enchantment Will, Fortitude and AC
Powers - Strength from Weakness (Standard, Daily Stackable) Tag on to another power - on hit damage done to a *single* opponent is added to your hp total as healing.


----------



## Khuxan (Apr 4, 2008)

Wiman said:
			
		

> *+1 Blade of the Underdog (Short Sword)*
> Level 1
> Slot Weapon
> Enchantment Attack, Damage
> Powers - Even the Odds (Standard, at will, opponent of higher level) Melee attack vs. AC, hit (W) + Attribute bonus and opponent is -1 to attack, damage, and all defences (save ends)




Why not make Even the Odds a basic melee attack with that added benefit?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my first Gullug (more to follow) this is based on the Trollblood figure with the obelisk posted on Keterys' thread.

Gullugg Obeliskeer Level 5 Brute XP 200
Large Natural Humanoid
Initiative +2
Senses Perception +1
HP 80; Bloodied 40
AC 16; Fortitude 17, Reflex 13, Will 14
Speed 5 (6 after making Crush Attack) Swim 4
Claw (standard; at-will)
+10 vs. AC; 1D8+6
Double Claw and Toss (standard, at-will)
Make two claw attacks, if both hit followup
+12 vs Reflex 1D6+6 and slide target 3 squares and target is left prone
Crush (standard; encounter) Reach 2
+12 vs. Reflex; 3D6+6 damage and large or smaller target is knocked prone and immobilized (save ends)
Special: Must use this attack before any of the above
Extremely Heavy
The Gullug Obeliskeer reduces any forced movement effect by 3 until he has used his Crush attack, then he reduces forced movement by 1
squares.
Alignment Unaligned
Languages Common
Skills Athletics +13 Endurance +12
Str 22 (+8) Dex 11 (+2) Wis 8 (+1)
Con 20 (+7) Int 9 (+1) Cha 13 (+3)

There was an old Mage Knight figure of a Skeleton Carrying a keg of gunpowder. This is it:

Skeleton Powderkeg Level 2 Minion XP 35
Medium Natural Animate (Undead)
Initiative +3
Senses Perception +2, Darkvision
HP Minions die when struck for damage
Special: Skeleton Minion dies if it makes an attack 
Speed 5
AC 16 Fort 15 Ref 15 Will 15
Immune to Disease, Poison
Too busy Carrying (Special)
The Skeleton Powderkeg cannot make basic attacks
Powderkeg (Standard, Encounter)
Close Burst 1; +10 vs Reflex 3D6 damage and push target 1 square
They Blow Up (Immediate, upon being struck for damage)
Make a Powderkeg attack OR, at DM’s option, chose The Fuse Is Lit
The Fuse Is Lit
The Skeleton dies, but place a Powderkeg counter in an adjacent square:
On each round roll 1D6, on a 5 or 6 make a Powderkeg attack centered on the counter
Special: If no Powderkeg attack is made in this way by the end of the encounter, the fuse was a “dud” and no explosion occurs 
Alignment Unaligned Languages None
Str 14 (+3) Con 11 (+1) Dex 15 (+3) Int 3 (-3) Wis 13 (+2) Cha 3 (-3)
Equipment Powderkeg

Let me know what you think!
Thanks!
Fitz


----------



## PeelSeel2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wiman said:
			
		

> *+1 Blade of the Underdog (Short Sword)*
> Level 1
> Slot Weapon
> Enchantment Attack, Damage
> Powers - Even the Odds (Standard, at will, opponent of higher level) Melee attack vs. AC, hit (W) + Attribute bonus and opponent is -1 to attack, damage, and all defences (save ends)




I would tend to allow the weapon to grant combat advantage until save ends.  That way it sticks with a known mechanic and easier to remember


----------



## Delgar (Apr 4, 2008)

*Zombie Minion * Level 1 Minion
Medium Undead XP 25
Initiative +0 Senses Perception +0 
HP A minion dies when hit by an attack that deals damage.
AC 12; Fortitude 13, Reflex 10, Will 10; 
Speed 6
*m Slam * (standard; at-will) • Weapon .
+3 vs. AC; 3 damage.
*Combat Advantage*
If the zombie minion hits and opponent that he has combat advantage to, the opponent is knocked prone.
*Mob Attack * 
The zombie minion gains +1 bonus to attack rolls per zombie ally adjacent to the target.
Alignment Any Languages None.
Skills Endurance +8.
Str 14 (+2) Dex 10 (+0) Wis 10 (+0).
Con 16 (+3) Int 3 (-3) Cha 10 (+0). 
Equipment None


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Mr Rodgers I am very sorry about that, it is fixed now


----------



## Wiman (Apr 4, 2008)

Khuxan said:
			
		

> Why not make Even the Odds a basic melee attack with that added benefit?




Agreed, VB when you do an update can you please put basic attack instead of (w) + attribute modifier.


----------



## Maximillian (Apr 4, 2008)

Delgar said:
			
		

> *Zombie Minion * *snip*
> *Combat Advantage* *snip*
> *Mob Attack * *snippety*





This is a great combo of abilities. A bunch of 8 or 10 of these minions could make for a really fun encounter all by themselves, swarming around the defenders and knocking them down once they start flanking.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 4, 2008)

Maximillian said:
			
		

> This is a great combo of abilities. A bunch of 8 or 10 of these minions could make for a really fun encounter all by themselves, swarming around the defenders and knocking them down once they start flanking.




That was my plan with it. I wanted to make the zombie horde something to be feared. And a blast to run.

Plus they can grab opponents to get combat advantage as well.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wiman said:
			
		

> Agreed, VB when you do an update can you please put basic attack instead of (w) + attribute modifier.





Easy to do, I've been catching upon the homework I negected to do yesterday this morning, so I've not even started on the next update (yup I'm a slacker).  I've got dnd tonight so it should be up tomorrow or Sunday, I want it to be tomorrow.


----------



## Clight101 (Apr 5, 2008)

*The Bot*

Finally here's my first rendition of the Bot. The companion to the tinker class. I'll be adding more to it as I go along but I wanted to see what people thought and if someone wanted to use the bot with their tinker.

VB you can update the tinker also from it's origonal post. I've just been editing it as I've been going. Whenever you can get to it. Thanks man

The Bot

You can control your bot each round with a minor action which gives your bot a Standard and move action.

The Bot

It gets AC 10, Reflex 10, Will 10, Fort 10 to start with


Skills - Trained in any two of these
Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Endurance (Con), Perception (Wis), Stealth (Dex).

It is immune to all mind effecting effects, it's just an object, considered a gadget.

It can be Small or Medium at first

It Levels with the Tinker

Hp at first level is 12 + consttution modifier
HP per level gained is 5 
Healing surges  0 + constitution modifier

You get three sets of points to build your bot with. With these points you can add armor on, a weapon, or build in a special ability. The bot functions mechanically like a monster so its powers with have the recharge mechanic associated with them. To balance this powers can't be outrageous. 

As you level you gain access to more abilities and get more points to spend on building your bot. You can take off old pieces and devices which gave your Bot special abilities to reclaim them to add on new parts and powers.


Base attack progression and Defence progresion - same as PC's 

Basic Stats - Str, Dex, Con
All three abilities start out at 10 and you get 12 points to assign with no one score exceeding 16 as you don't have the knowledge to make your Bot any stronger, quicker, or tougher with your current knowledge. 


Add ons - These are devices that you can build onto your Bot to give him static bonuses that are always active. You get 10 points for add on's

Name - Cost - Description
Armor Plating - 1 - Armor plating is attached to your Bopt at a cost of 1 point of AC for one addon point. The maximum amount of armor you can put on your Bot where it can still function is 4 points plus 1/2 your tinker level.

Sheild - 2 - Your Bot is designed to be able to weild a sheild. You need to purchase the sheild to equip him with it.

Weapon - 1 - You design your Bot in the use of a weapon. You can design your bot to use more than one weapon but each addition weapon design costs another add on point.

Optic Lenses - 1 - You build lenses into the Bots optic receptors enhancing it's ability to hit with ranged attacks by +1 and its perception check by +2.

Hydrolic leg Pistons - 2 - The leg pistons give your bot a +1 to Athletics, +1 to Endurance and make him faster increasing his base speed by 1 square.

Ball Joint Servos - 2 - The servos make your Bot more agile, quieter, and better able to manuver its body. Your Bot gains +1 to acrobatics, +1 to stealth,  and +2 to its reflex defence.

Reinforced Plating - 2 - You've re-enforced your Bots internal structure granting it +4 hp, + 2 to Fortitude saves and +1 to endurance.

Hydrolic arm pistons - 2 - The pistons in your Bots arms give it some additional pop when attacking and some added strength in other situations. Your Bot gains +2 to  melee weapon damage, +1 to acrobatics, and +1 to athletics.


Special Designs - These are designs and devices you've built into the bot which are similar to powers. You get 4 points for designs


Name - Cost - Description

Whirilwind - 3 - Recharge 6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * Melee - Your Bot spins around like a whirlwind attacking all enemies around him. This grants your Bot one standard attack against each adjacent creature.

Flame Blast - 2 - Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Dex vs Reflex * Blast 3. - A plate on your Bot drops open revealing a nozzel which sparks and unleashes a blast of Flame. 
Hit : The blast deals 1d6 fire damage + 1 ongoing damage (Save ends)
Miss : Nothing

Sheild Push - 1 - Recharge 4,5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs Reflex * One Target * Sheild required - Your Bot sheild bashes its target and uses the momentum of the strike to push its target back.
Hit : 1d4 + str and push target 1 square

Charging Swing - 1 - Recharge 6 or short rest * Charge * Str vs AC * One Target * Melee - Your Bot uses its momentum to deliver more powerful blows when charging.
Hit : 2[w] + str

Powerful Strike - 2 - Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One Target * Melee - Your Bot is built with a mechanism that allows it to deliver more power.
Hit : 1[w] + str + 4 damage

Dazing Strike - 1 - Recharge 4,5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One Target * Blunt Melee - You've designed your Bot to hit vulnerable spots with blunt weapons to daze his opponents.
Hit : 1[w] + str + dazed for 1 round

Surprising Strike - 2 Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One target - you must have combat advantage to use this ability on the target * weapon - Your Bot is built to take advantage of an opponent who is not able to readily defend itself and strike vulnerable spots. 
Hit : 1[w] + str + 2d6 damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 5, 2008)

I wanted to have a dragon that I could add a few other critters to the encounter, and I just got the DDM starter which comes with a Green Dragon, so...

Young Green Dragon 				Level 5 Elite Skirmisher
Large Natural Magical Beast (Dragon) 		XP 400
Initiative +10 						Senses Perception +8; Darkvision
HP 126 	Bloodied 63 
AC 20 		Fort 17 	Ref 17 		Will 15 	Resist 10 Poison
Speed 7 	Fly 10 		Saving Throws +2 		Action Points 1
m Bite (standard; at-will, Melee)	Reach 2; +10 vs. AC; 1D4 + 3 damage and ongoing 5 Poison damage (save ends)
m Claw (standard; at-will, Melee) 	Reach 2; +8 vs. AC; 1D4 + 3 damage.
M Double Attack (standard; at-will) The dragon makes two claw attacks.
M Tail Slash (immediate reaction, when a melee attack misses the dragon; at-will)
The dragon uses its tail to attack the enemy that missed it; reach 2; +8 vs. AC; 1D4 + 3 damage, and the target is pushed 1 square.
C Breath Weapon (standard; recharge 5 6) * Poison
Close blast 5; +6 vs. Reflex; 2D4 + 3 damage, and the target takes ongoing 5 poison damage and is dazed (save ends both).
At Home in the Trees (Special)
If the Green Dragon ends its move with any part of it in a Forrest square, it gains concealment. The Green Dragon can shift through difficult terrain due to Forrest.
Skills Nature +8	Alignment Evil 	Languages Draconic 
Str 16 (+5) Con 15 (+4) Dex 17 (+5) Int 16 (+5) Wis 14 (+3) Cha 12 (+3)


And her'es one of it's buddies.


Snakeman		 				Level 3 Soldier
Medium Natural Humanoid	 		XP 150
Initiative +4						Senses Perception +2
HP 126 	Bloodied 63 				Speed 7
AC 20 		Fort 17 	Ref 17 		Will 15 	Resist 10 Poison
m Longsword (standard; at-will, Melee) Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1D8 + 4 damage and target is Marked until Snakeman’s next turn
M Bite (standard; at-will, Melee) 
+6 vs AC, 1D4 +.3 and ongoing 5 poison damage (save ends)
Coiled Strike (standard; recharge 4, 5, 6)  Chose an at-will attack, it gains Reach 2, +4 damage, and target is pushed 1 square
Serpentine (Special)
The Snakeman can shift through difficult terrain and cannot be knocked prone.
Skills Nature +7    Stealth +9		Alignment Evil 	Languages Draconic 
Str 16 (+4) Con 15 (+3) Dex 17 (+4) Int 12 (+2) Wis 13 (+2) Cha 11 (+1)
Equipment: Leather Armor, Longsword

Fitz


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 5, 2008)

Website update; hit a snag (never had to use an outside tool for design), but Getting said tool and starting on it this weekend.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 5, 2008)

I posted these on my thread "Am I going to TPK" and I'd like to ask everyone here to comment on them if you will (there might be better to leave this thread to more stuff)

Anyway, I'll post 'em here to so VB can PDF 'em when he's got time:

Human Necromancer	Level 5 Elite Artillery (Leader) 
Medium Natural Humanoid	XP 400
Initiative +4	Senses Perception +5
HP 120	Bloodied 60
AC 16	Fort 14 Ref 14 Will 15
Speed 6	Saving Throws +1	Action Point 1
m Staff (Standard, At-Will) Weapon
+5 vs AC; 1D8 +1 damage (1D8 + 9 Crit)
r Magic Missile (Standard, At-Will) Force, Range 20
+7 vs Reflex, 2D4 + 4
R Ray of Pain (Standard, Recharge 5, 6) Necrotic, Range 10
+6 vs Reflex, 1D6 + 4 Necrotic damage AND target Weakened until
end of Human Necromancer’s next turn
Shadow Step (Move, Recharge 6)
Teleport 5 squares and gain concealment until beginning of Human Necromancer’s next turn
Skills Arcana +11 Stealth +9
Str 11 (+2) Con 12 (+3) Dex 14 (+4) Int 18 (+6) Wis 17 (+5) Cha 14 (+4)
Equipment: +1 Staff of Pain, Robes, Wand

Skeletal Colossus	Level 4 Elite Brute
Huge Natural Animate (Undead)	XP 350
Initiative +4	Senses Perception +3, Darkvision
HP 140	Bloodied 70
AC 18	Fort 20 Ref 16 Will 15
Speed 8	Immune Poison Disease	
Resist 10 Necrotic Vulnerable 5 Radiant 
m Huge Sword (Standard, At-Will) Weapon
Reach 3, +10 vs AC; 2D6 +6 damage
m Huge Knife (Standard, At-Will) Weapon
Reach 3, +10 vs AC; 1D10 +6 damage
M Double Attack (Standard, Recharge 4,5,6)
Make a Huge Sword and a Huge Knife attack
Stomp (Minor, while making a move action)
+10 vs Reflex, 1D10 + 6 damage AND target knocked prone AND immobilized until end 
of Skeletal Colossus’ next turn 
Big Step (Special)
Skeletal Colosus may shift up to 2 squares
Special: Skeletal Colossus can move through, and end his movement in enemies’ squares
Too Big to Move
Immune to forced movement effects
Str 22 (+8) Con 20 (+7) Dex 14 (+4) Int 3 (-2) Wis 12 (+3) Cha 3 (-2)


Thanks
Fitz


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 5, 2008)

*The warlock*

Since we don't have everything for them yet, here's my write-up on the warlock for anybody who wants to start playtesting some of their abilities.



> Warlock
> Role:			Striker
> Power Source:		Arcane
> Key Abilities:		Charisma, Constitution
> ...



I know, lotta work.  I'm getting started on the Site tomorrow. Gnight for now


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 5, 2008)

and one associated feat.

Demonic Pact (Fiendish Flamewreath)
_Your patron gifts you with a fiery ward when you defeat a foe in combat._
Tier:  Heroic
Benefit:  When you reduce an enemy under your warlock’s curse to 0 hit points or fewer, enemies moving within one square of you take 1d6 fire damage until the start of your next turn.
Special:  You may only use one Pact feature per round, even if you meet the requirements for several.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 5, 2008)

FitzTheRuke said:
			
		

> I posted these on my thread "Am I going to TPK" and I'd like to ask everyone here to comment on them if you will (there might be better to leave this thread to more stuff)
> 
> Anyway, I'll post 'em here to so VB can PDF 'em when he's got time:




Post them all here, we want them!  No, but really its good if you want to, I'd like to put everything I can in these files.  And maybe you (with the sheer number of monsters you are cranking out) will be better served by an individual tome (like I did for Keterys) once we leave beta.

Oh I never got any feedback on the new monstrousOCC, did it look alright or was it blurred.  I can't really tell but I have a concern.

Malcolm that's good work there.  I'll drop it in the class book, but I'm gonna take your powers and put them over into the powers book (since you'll probably be wanting to scrap the warlock (unless its very different) in June).  I considered doing that with the barbarian? Any thoughts?


----------



## epochrpg (Apr 5, 2008)

Frost Giant Raider Level 11 Elite Soldier (1 Action Point)
Large Natural Humanoid 1200 XP
Initiative -1 Senses: Perception +12
HP: 165 Bloodied: 82 Vulnerability (Fire 5) Resistance (Cold 10)
AC 25 Fort 29 Ref 20 Will 22
Speed: 8
m Large Greataxe (Standard, At-Will)
+14 vs. AC; 2d10+9 dmg (Crit 29+d10), Reach 2
M Stomp (Minor, At-Will) Only works on opponents that are Prone
+14 vs. Reflex; 2d6+9 dmg
M Follow Through (Immediate, At-Will)
When the Frost Giant makes an attack with his Greataxe, as an immediate reaction, he may make another attack with the great axe to another enemy within reach.
M Blood Frenzy (Immediate, Encounter)
Make a Large Greataxe attack when first bloodied as an immediate reaction
R Hurled Boulder (Standard, Encounter, Recharge 5,6) Burst 1
+14 vs. Reflex; 2d10+9 dmg, Range 20 Max 40
Miss : Target takes half damage
B Frost Breath (Standard, Encounter, Recharge 6) Close Blast 3
+10 vs. Fortitude; 2d6+5 Cold Dmg and enemy is knocked prone and slowed
Miss: Target takes half damage
Alignment: Evil, Languages: Giant? Common
Skills : Perception +12, Intimidate +10, Athletics +23
Str 29 (+14), Dex 9 (+4), Wis 14 (+7)
Con 21 (+10), Int 10 (+5), , Cha 11 (+5)


----------



## Clight101 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ettin  Level 8 elite Brute
Large humanoid (Giant) XP 700
Initiative +2  Senses Perception +8, Low Light vision
HP 280 Bloodied 140
AC 21 Fort 23 Ref 17 Will 15
Speed 6 

Duel actions - Each head goes on seperate initiatives.
Hard to surprise - You have to gain combat advantage on both heads in order to gain combat advantage on the Ettin.

Head 1
m *Club* (Standard, At-Will) reach 2, Weapon, +13 vs AC; 1d12 +6 and pushed 1 square
m *Sweeping attack *(Standard, recharge 5,6) Weapon, You sweep your club across the front of you bashing everything in its path; Make a standard attack on three adjacent squares that are adjacent to you and targets are knocked prone instead of pushed.

Head 2
m *Mace* (Standard, At-Will) reach 2, Weapon, +15 vs AC; 1D8 +6 damage
m *Overpower* (standard, Recharge 6) Weapon, +12 vs reflex ; An overhand smash that ignores armor; 2d8+6 and knocked prone.

*Earthquake *(Reaction, when first bloodied) Burst 4. The Ettin leaps into the air and lands smashing his club and mace into the ground as he lands causing the ground to wave out; +10 vs Reflex, on hit target is knocked prone, on miss pushed 1 square. Target can choose to fall prone instead of being pushed.

Skills: Perception +8, Endurance +15
Str 22 (+6) Con 20 (+5) Dex 12 (+1) Int 8 (-1) Wis 12 (+1) Cha 10 (0)


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 5, 2008)

No worries on the warlock, Go for it.  Iwas just wanting to include the fluff for potential testers.  As to the barbarian, we probably won't see him for some time.  With that in mind, keeping the full  write-up until more news is let out would be prefered; by me anyway.  Up to you in the long run.

Monstrous OCC looked fine to me on a bad computer.  Like what you did with the monsters; and cool pic for the keeper


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 6, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Post them all here, we want them!  No, but really its good if you want to, I'd like to put everything I can in these files.  And maybe you (with the sheer number of monsters you are cranking out) will be better served by an individual tome (like I did for Keterys) once we leave beta.




Yes please! But let me update 'em all once we get the books.

Here's a gorilla... anyone think it's not tough enough for a solo?

Giant Gorilla 					Level 2 Solo Brute
Large Natural Beast 				XP 625
Initiative +3 					Senses Perception +3
HP 240 Bloodied 120 				Speed 8
AC 17		Fort 17 	Ref 15		Will 14
 m Slam (Standard, At-Will)
Reach 2, +8 vs AC; 1D10 + 5 damage
M Double Attack and Knockback (Standard, At-Will)
Make two Slam Attacks if both hit target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone 
Toss You Aside (Minor, when an adjacent enemy becomes bloodied) 
+8 vs Reflex; 1D6 + 5 damage and slide 4 squares and knocked prone
Thundering Roar (Minor, Recharge 5, 6) Thunder
Close Burst 3; +6 vs Fort; 1D4 + 4 thunder damage and target is pushed 1 square
Bound (Move, At-Will)
Giant Gorilla may shift up to 2 squares
Big and Heavy (Special)
The Gorilla moves 1 square less from forced movement
Can’t Be Bothered (Immediate Reaction)
When first bloodied, Gorilla will immediately move its speed away. On its turn it will leave. If attacked it may recharge Thundering Roar and use it as an immediate action. 
Str 20 (+6) Con 18 (+5) Dex 14 (+3) Int 5 (-2) Wis 12 (+2) Cha 15 (+4)

Thanks
Fitz


----------



## mrrodgers (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, malcolm, would you consider adding my earth ele 'lock stuff to your write up?

Note: As to the comments made about my 'lock stuff bleeding into controller territory, I know.  It was purely intentional.  I wanted to mess around a bit with 3/4 hybrid roles.  It should be apparent from the abilities, that he is still mostly a striker, but he uses a couple controller-like abilities to supplement his concentrated damage. (a la earthbind)  If I didn't, well, he would be different from the others only in name.


----------



## Xethreau (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, I have some contributions that I would like to submit to this thread.

Firstly, I would like to show off the Races of Final Fantasy that I designed to be roughly balanced against the core 4e races as per the information we know in the Pre-Release Rules Compilation.

Secondly, I would like to show you the magic items  that I have created for 4e.  I have no way of being able to balance them, naturally, or tell how useful they are or how correct their syntax is.  However, I wish to present them none the less. (This link leads to Gleemax. If this is unacceptable, please inform me.)


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 6, 2008)

Busy busy


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 7, 2008)

Just a quick shout/bump to let everyone know that I am working on it and should have something up in the next two days.

Ryuken I will probably give you your own OCC a FF one for anyone else who is interested in formulating such creations.

I'm on it, should be making updates very soon. Hate to be slower than I was, ya'll can all writemy professors angry letters (I'd like that) for giving us so much dern homework in the first weekend of school


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 7, 2008)

This has been the most fun I've had "building" a class so far.  I took extra care to balance the powers against those we've seen to date.  Please, somebody try this in a run or two and tell me what you think.  BTW, reposting here for thread's sake.

Small note on minor complexity:  This class involves a few more choices than previous classes, but the choices are made clear within the stat-block (not pictured).



> Druid
> 
> Role:			Hybrid
> Power Source:		Primal
> ...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Monster Challenge*

Should anyone have need of some inspiration, I found some great pics while looking for illustrations earlier.  Check them out and make you a monster.

A note on the chariot guy, I see this one as being an encounter by itself in some way.  Maybe all of these pieces (driver, chariot, rats) contribute to one larger XP value (like a multiversed encounter).  Throw in some terrain and OMFG!  If someone wants to write it up as an encounter (complete with map and other, unmentioned, obstacles feel free).  I'd love to start an Encounters OCC.  In fact, dont limit yourself to that pic I'm sureencounter ideas might abound!

Well thats it for now, back to updating.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 7, 2008)

*DOUBLE POST!!!  I am the master!*

MONSTROUS OCC Beta Version 0.7

I went back to my old formatting here because it was difficult not to.I think the quality was better anyway.  Below are the new adds, let me know if I missed anything.

*Fitz-*Human Giant Gorilla, Human Necro, Skeleton Colossus (I took a few liberties here), Young Green Dragon, Snakeman, Gulugg Obeliskeer, Skeleton Powderkeg (mini was a zombie  ), Keep this up and I'm gonna start the FitzyFolio
*Delgar-*Zombie Minion
*Epochrpg-*Fire Giant Raider (I just had to go femme when I saw that one, hope you don't mind)
*Clight101-*Ettin


----------



## Giltonio_Santos (Apr 7, 2008)

I've already posted this project of a monk character class in other thread, but I'll put it here as well, to help compilate all stuff in one place.

Cheers,



> *Class Traits*
> *Role:* Striker. You are at your best while running through the battlefield to deliver the right punch and do enough damage to knockout the opponents.
> *Power Source:* Ki. Your skill is based in a deep understanding of the mystical life force that lies on all things, which can be used to achieve physical and spiritual excellence.
> *Key Abilities:* Dexterity, Wisdom
> ...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice monk, love it and thanks for bringing it in.

Okay, I'm on the Equipment update and then Classes...kinda tinkering with RA's Final Fantasy OCC as well. EDIT-then I'm gonna tackle all the new powers for the Warlock, and probably do a stand-alone for that class as well (since it is going to be out soon, unlike the others) I'm gonna go ahead and appendix the WarlockOCC with all the relevant stuff from people other than Malcolm N (with full credit of course)

I've decided that once Fitz hits 20 monsters I'm gonna pare him from the MonstrousOCC and into his own book (if you have a name or color scheme or other preferences just hollar my way Fitzy)

Uhm...what else

Well I posted those pics above and am really hoping someone bites the hook about the encounter OCC idea I had. Anyone keen? 

*cough*Keterys*cough*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll give some thought to the encounter idea, VB.

Oh, and howabout Fitz's Folio of Fiendish Foes? Or is that too many F's? 

Fitz's Foe Folio is one F less.

Also, I noticed on the previous page, due to some strange paste-up problem (I'm still alliterating!) it seems to list the Snakeman with the same HP & Defenses as the dragon. It's correct stats are:

Snakeman Level 3 Soldier
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 150
Initiative +4 Senses Perception +2
HP 47 Bloodied 23 Speed 7
AC 16 Fort 16 Ref 16 Will 13 Resist 5 Poison
m Longsword (standard; at-will, Melee) Weapon
+7 vs. AC; 1D8 + 4 damage and target is Marked until Snakeman’s next turn
M Bite (standard; at-will, Melee)
+6 vs AC, 1D4 +.3 and ongoing 5 poison damage (save ends)
Coiled Strike (standard; recharge 4, 5, 6) Chose an at-will attack, it gains Reach 2, +4 damage, and target is pushed 1 square
Serpentine (Special)
The Snakeman can shift through difficult terrain and cannot be knocked prone.
Skills Nature +7 Stealth +9 Alignment Evil Languages Draconic
Str 16 (+4) Con 15 (+3) Dex 17 (+4) Int 12 (+2) Wis 13 (+2) Cha 11 (+1)
Equipment: Leather Armor, Longsword

And you grabbed the minion, I take it?

Oh, the fig was a zombie? Hmm... I must have misremembered.  Maybe I'll adjust it later. It would need some tweaking to work as a zombie. 

I'm only halfway to Keterys' count, eh? Well, his are better than mine, too. I'll see what I can do to catch up.

Fitz


----------



## keterys (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool monk... and... just to give the obvious pointer. Compare Stunning Fist to Brute Strike. Both Reliable. Check. Both 3xWeapon Damage. Check. Stunning Fist also targets Fort instead of AC, Advantage. Stunning Fist also stuns (save ends). Awesome Advantage. 

I think I'd have maybe done coiled strike as a minor action done along with its attack 'Next attack gains reach 2, etc'.

Great monster pics. *ponders the chariot* I really wish I had some more rules...

So... more Fs is good, right? FitztheRuke presents Fitz's Folio of Fantastic Fiends and Foes For Fighting From Fantasy Favorites Formerly Famed as Fitz's Foe Folio by FitztheRuke.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> I think I'd have maybe done coiled strike as a minor action done along with its attack 'Next attack gains reach 2, etc'.




Hmmm... good idea.



			
				keterys said:
			
		

> So... more Fs is good, right? FitztheRuke presents Fitz's Folio of Fantastic Fiends and Foes For Fighting From Fantasy Favorites Formerly Famed as Fitz's Foe Folio by FitztheRuke.




Feasible.

Fitz


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup, I've got the minion.  It and the the snakeman revision will be in the next version OCC (Maybe your own).  Keterys' is in brown and red, the OCC is in blues, what should the *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF* be colored?


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 8, 2008)

On the warlock, is this at-will truly a level 21?  I got confused with it and the daily below, as well as the fact that everything else is level 1.  Tremendous writeup, all in all.  I'll try to get one of the guys to play one this week.

At-Will Powers

Fiendish Glare of the Pit
Acolyte of Chaos Attack 21 
In your pursuit of chaos, you have honed your pact and your powers derived therein to perfection.
At Will Arcane
Immediate Action (Interrupt)
Trigger: A creature successfully attacks you.
Effect: The attacking creature takes 3d8 + Cha damage.

Daily Powers

Glare of the Pit
Warlock (Demon) Attack 1
Blackness overtakes your eyes, causing pain to those who would look upon you.
Daily Arcane
Immediate Action (Interrupt)
Trigger: A creature successfully attacks you.
Effect: The attacking creature takes 3d8 + Cha damage.
Special: You may use this ability twice per day, but only once per attack.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, the 21st level was an inclusion (sorry for no explanation) because I felt it'd be cool if 21st level warlocks (and more specifically Acolytes of Chaos epic destiny) could gain semi demonic abilities like an aura.  It's still not as powerful because you give up the option for other reactions, but makes a great excuse for the monster not to attack you.

Minion:  "I don't wanna grab him, master, he hurtsted..."
Pit Fiend:  "You're a fool. I'll handle this.  Ow!"

At 1st level, it's only 2/day because it's really only a practiced ability rather than something innate.
______________________________________________
I, too, will take a stab at an encounter, though i'll probably wait for one first because I haven't been privy to any in 4e yet.
______________________________________________
*Website update*
My friend hasn't had time to show me the functions of Dreamweaver, so no clear timeframe.  If somebody else wants to pick this up, go for it.  Otherwise, I'm plugging away at some demos right now in hopes of getting a ground on it.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 8, 2008)

_*Enraged Zombie * Level 3 Brute
Medium Undead XP 150
Initiative +1 Senses Perception +1 
HP 50
AC 14; Fortitude 16, Reflex 11, Will 11; 
Speed 6
*m Slam * (standard; at-will) • Weapon .
+8 vs. AC; 1d8+6 damage.
*m Overhead Smash * (standard; encounter)
+8 vs. AC; 2d6+6 and the opponent is knocked prone
*m Brutal Strike * (standard; recharge 5/6)
+10 vs AC 1d10+6 and the opponent is pushed 3 squares
*Mob Attack * 
The zombie gains +1 bonus to melee attack rolls per zombie ally adjacent to the target.
Alignment Any Languages None.
Skills Endurance +11.
Str 20 (+6) Dex 10 (+1) Wis 10 (+1).
Con 20 (+6) Int 3 (-2) Cha 10 (+1). 
Equipment None

*Zombie Belcher * Level 3 Artillery
Medium Undead XP 150
Initiative +1 Senses Perception +1 
HP 32
AC 16; Fortitude 14, Reflex 13, Will 11; 
Speed 6
*m Slam * (standard; at-will) • Weapon .
+5 vs. AC; 1d6+4.
*r Vomit * (standard; at-will) +see text
range 5; +5 vs Ref; 1d8+4 Necrotic damage
*a Vomit Spray * (standard; encounter) +see text
Close blast 3; +5 vs. Fortitude; 1d8 +4 Necrotic damage; the target gives combat advantage to all opponents (save ends) 
*Mob Attack * 
The zombie gains +1 bonus to melee attack rolls per zombie ally adjacent to the target.
Alignment Any Languages None.
Skills Endurance +9.
Str 14 (+3) Dex 14 (+3) Wis 10 (+1).
Con 16 (+4) Int 3 (-2) Cha 10 (+1). 
Equipment None_


----------



## Delgar (Apr 8, 2008)

In the Monster PDF file I was credited with the guardian Hyena and it wasn't made by me. Don't want to steal someone's glory


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh good, some zombies! Thanks!

VB: I'll take a red-orange and dark green please.

Fitz


----------



## Delgar (Apr 8, 2008)

More Zombie love:

_*Zombie Feeder* Level 2 Soldier
Medium Undead XP 125
Initiative +1 Senses Perception +1 
HP 31
AC 15; Fortitude 14, Reflex 12, Will 11; 
Speed 6
*m Slam * (standard; at-will) • Weapon .
+6 vs. AC; 1d6+5 damage.
*m Bite * (standard; encounter) • Weapon
+4 vs. AC; 1d4+5 and 1 bleed damage (save ends)
*a Feed on their Brains * (standard; recharge 5/6);
Only works on prone opponents
+6 vs Ref 1d8+5; 3 bleed damage (save ends)
*Combat Advantage*
If the zombie hits an opponent that he has combat advantage to, the opponent is knocked prone.
*Mob Attack * 
The zombie gains +1 bonus to melee attack rolls per zombie ally adjacent to the target.
Alignment Any Languages None.
Skills Endurance +9.
Str 16 (+4) Dex 12 (+2) Wis 10 (+1).
Con 16 (+4) Int 3 (-2) Cha 10 (+1). 
Equipment None_


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fitz, here's a try at it (I had 10 minutes to kill)  Not your exact specs, but close


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 9, 2008)

Delgar I got your zombies done, but not up yet, and had to ask you about two things

Zombie-gave him a name (zombie feeder)
Belcher-figured you meant skirmisher or maybe artillery; haven't seen any striker mosnters yet 

Let me know if I've overreached, wouldn't want to


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe the greens a bit too day-glo?  I'm not picky - feel free to play around until you have a good clean combo.

Fitz


----------



## Delgar (Apr 9, 2008)

No worries. Zombie Feeder is good and I meant Artillery but typed striker. 

Hope people like the zombies.



			
				VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Delgar I got your zombies done, but not up yet, and had to ask you about two things
> 
> Zombie-gave him a name (zombie feeder)
> Belcher-figured you meant skirmisher or maybe artillery; haven't seen any striker mosnters yet
> ...


----------



## Delgar (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay this one I'm not sure about and would love any comments or critism. I can take it. 

_*Ravenous Ghoul * Level 5 Lurker
Medium Undead XP 200
Initiative +5 Senses Perception +8;Darkvision 
HP 46; Bloodied 23
AC 19; Fortitude 17, Reflex 16, Will 14; 
Speed 6
*m Claw * (standard; at-will)
+7 vs. AC; 1d8+5 damage; Paralyze (opponent is slowed, then dazed, then stunned and finally paralyzed. Each successful attack moves the opponent down the chain, each successful save moves the opponent back up one level).
*m Bite * (standard; at-will)
+7 vs. AC; 1d6+5; 3 necrotic damage (save ends) 
*a Stench * (free; at-will)
Close Burst 3; +5 vs Will; target takes -2 to attack rolls (save ends)
Combat Advantage 
*b Feast * (standard; recharge 5/6)
+7 vs AC; 2d6+5 damage; 3 necrotic damage (save ends) and Paralyze (see text above)
Alignment Any Languages None.
Skills Endurance +10, Stealth +10.
Str 16 (+5) Dex 16 (+5) Wis 12 (+3).
Con 16 (+5) Int 3 (-2) Cha 10 (+1). 
Equipment None_


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey VB, here's a link to the rough draft of my Knight class. 

*Knight*

_“I swear upon my liege’s honor, your life shall pay the forfeit of your treachery!”_

*Role:* Controller
*Power Source:* Martial
*Key Abilities:* Strength, Intelligence, Charisma

*Armor Training:* Plate, Heavy Shield +others?
*Weapon Proficiencies:* Longsword, Lance +others?
*Bonus to Defense:* +1 Fortitude, +1 Will

*Trained Skills:* 4
*Class Skills:* Athletics, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, Endurance, Heal, History, Insight, Intimidate, Perception, Religion

*Hit Points at 1st Level:* 12 + Constitution score
*Hit Points per Level Gained:* 5
*Healing Surges:* 7 + Constitution modifier

*Build Options:* Crown Knight, Order Knight, Knight Errant
*Class Features:* Cataphract, Chivalric Code, Declare Arena, Regal Aura: Frightening Presence, Regal Aura: Sunder Morale, Retainers

Knights are elite cavalry controlling the battlefield. They challenge their rivals to honorable combat in the midst of battle, intimidate masses of foes with their regal bearing, and use their warfare experience to leverage terrain to their advantage.

As a knight, though you face vicious rivals and slander of your family name, you know your honor will define you. You could be the loyal but dissenting voice in a tyrant’s court, upstart victor in the rigged annual jousting tournament, a squire prematurely dubbed in the wake of your mentor’s death, the persecuted heir apparent with a cadre of loyalists, or a romantic wanderer haunted by sins from a past life seeking redemption.

Donning your gleaming armor atop your proud steed, you survey the demesnes of your forefathers, ready to answer any stain against your honor on the field of battle. Will the bards not sing of your valor this day?

*Characteristics:* Exploiting your foes’ strategic weaknesses and numbers allows you the full benefit of your powers. Likewise, the more you can prepare for a battle, the more control you have over the battlefield.
*Religion:* Knights prefer deities of battle, honor, and nobility including Bahamut, Kord, and Erathis. Evil knights often worship Bane.
*Races:* Those who value personal honor and service to a higher cause make ideal knights, including dwarves, dragonborn, and eladrin.

*CREATING A KNIGHT*
There are three knight builds: The Crown Knight exerts the authority of the monarch’s office by intimidating foes. The Order Knight is sworn to uphold the tenets of a chivalric
military order. The Knight Errant wanders the land performing great deeds while pursuing an elusive quest.

*Crown Knight*
You serve a monarch, either believing in the monarch’s fitness to rule, right to rule, or striving to minimize the tyrannies of the monarch’s rule. You rely on powers that intimidate your foes and break their morale. Many of your skills and powers are Charisma based, so keep that your highest ability score. Strength should be a close second – it increases your damage and it can determine other effects of your attacks. Intelligence is a good third ability, especially if you choose powers
Suggested Feat: Regal Aura: Mighty Challenge (Human feat: Human Perseverance)
Suggested Skills: Diplomacy, History, Insight, Intimidate
Suggested At-Will Powers: Disarm, Test of Grace
Suggested Encounter Power: Dominating Blow
Suggested Daily Power: Noble’s Challenge

*Order Knight*
You belong to a chivalric military order, and fight to uphold the chivalric code. Standing by your brethren through thick and thin, you have given your life to serving the order. You rely on powers that threaten large areas of the battlefield and disrupt your foes, allowing you to wreck havoc upon them in the aftermath. Charisma is important for many of your powers, so it should be your highest ability score. Strength and Intelligence are equally important to you; Strength because it will help you win in a “fair fight”, and Intelligence because it allows you to take full advantage of your threatening powers.
Suggested Feat: Arming Squire (Human feat: Human Perseverance)
Suggested Skills: Diplomacy, Heal, History, Religion
Suggested At-Will Powers: Test of Honor, Threatening Stance
Suggested Encounter Power: Majestic Charge
Suggested Daily Power: Onslaught

*Knight Errant*
You travel the land on a quest, ever invoking the name of your beloved who you shall some day be reunited with. You might be a young squire trying to prove yourself a knight or you might be on an extended quest for your liege. You rely on powers that use enemies against themselves and strip them of any advantages they might have over you so that you can prove yourself on equal terms. Strength is your most important ability, as your powers invite conflict. Intelligence and Charisma are equally important for you, as you rely on skillful planning as much as bravado against powerful foes.
Suggested Feat: Beloved (Human feat: Human Perseverance)
Suggested Skills: Athletics, Diplomacy, Endurance, History
Suggested At-Will Powers: Pressing Strike, Test of Mettle
Suggested Encounter Power: Even the Field
Suggested Daily Power: Foe Shield

*KNIGHT CLASS FEATURES*

*Cataphract*
You begin with an armored warhorse. When mounted, you gain a bonus to certain knight powers. Individual powers detail the effects (if any) Cataphract has on them.

*Chivalric Code*
A knight observes a code of chivalry. In battle, you may never flank, attack a flat-footed opponent, or deal lethal damage to a helpless foe. Additionally, you are expected to honor your oaths, serve as a shining example of etiquette and courtly love, and show courage in battle. Failure to do so results in a loss of the Regal Aura class feature until atonement is made, and may also have role-playing repercussions.

*Declare Arena*
_You manipulate the enemy’s position to take advantage of the terrain._
*At Will * Martial
Minor Action
Effect:* So long as you are not surprised, at the beginning of the encounter you may indicate a number of squares equal to half your level + Intelligence modifier as difficult terrain or cover. 
*Cataphract:* If you are mounted increase the number of squares to your level + Intelligence modifier.
*Special:* When you choose the battlefield or have ample time to prepare you may declare a number of squares equal to double your level + Intelligence modifier.

*Regal Aura: Frightening Presence*
_You invoke the name of your liege and forefathers, striking fear into lesser foes._
*Encounter * Martial
Special: * You can use Frightening Presence or Sunder Morale once per encounter, but not two or more of these in the same encounter.
*Standard Action
Target: * All minions within a number of squares equal to half your level + Charisma modifier.
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Effect:* Frightened; save ends.

*Regal Aura: Sunder Morale*
_You make a stunning revelation to your foes, breaking their spirit for battle._
*Encounter * Martial
Special:* You can use Frightening Presence or Sunder Morale once per encounter, but not two or more of these in the same encounter.
*Standard Action
Target:* All lower-level foes within a number of squares equal to half your level + Charisma modifier.
*Attack: * Charisma attack vs. Will
*Effect:* Disallows use of Second Wind by lower-level foes; save ends.

*Retainers*
Befitting one of your station, you are served by retainers who tend your steed, sharpen your weapons, help you don your armor, etc. You may choose to bring a number of minions into battle equal to your Charisma modifier; they operate 3 levels lower than you (minimum 1st level) and each has a hit point total equal to your level. You may take a free action to direct these minions. However, the DM may rule that certain circumstances prevent you from calling upon your retainers.

*KNIGHT POWERS*
Your powers are valiant exploits relying on your courage, strategy, and prowess. Some of your powers require you to use a weapon. If a power does not state “weapon” then you don’t need to have a weapon at hand.

*AT-WILL POWERS*

*Disarm*
Knight Attack 1
_You send your opponent’s weapon hurtling out of their grasp._
At-Will * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. Reflex
Hit: Target is disarmed, and you slide their lost weapon a number of squares equal to your Charisma modifier.
Miss: Target gains combat advantage against you.

*Pressing Strike*
Knight Attack 1
_You put pressure on your foe, not allowing them a moment to regroup._
At-Will * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: melee vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength damage, 
Secondary Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: Cannot use Second Wind; save ends.
Cataphract: Gain +2 on your Secondary Attack.

*Test of Grace*
Knight Attack 1
_You challenge the composure of your foes with your perfect poise._
At-Will * Martial, Challenge
Standard Action Area burst 10
Target: Each creature in burst
Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: 1d6 + Charisma damage if the target attacks you or your allies. If the target’s HP is reduced to 0 or less, they surrender.
Miss: Target is immune to your powers with the “challenge” keyword for the rest of the encounter.

*Test of Honor*
Knight Attack 1
_You challenge your shameful foes to fight honorably._
At-Will * Martial, Challenge
Standard Action Area burst 10
Target: Each creature in burst
Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: 1d6 + Charisma damage if the target flanks, attacks a flat-footed opponent, deals lethal damage to a helpless foe, or flees the battle. If the target’s HP is reduced to 0 or less, they surrender.
Miss: Target gets combat advantage against you.

*Test of Mettle*
Knight Attack 1
_You challenge your foes to prove themselves against your steel._
At-Will * Martial, Challenge
Standard Action Area burst 10
Target: Each creature in burst
Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: 1d6 + Charisma damage unless the target attacks you on its next turn. If the target’s HP is reduced to 0 or less, they surrender.
Miss: Target gets partial concealment from you.

*Threatening Stance*
Knight Attack 1
_You adopt a threatening stance, using wide arcs of attack to face off your foes._
At-Will * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Area burst 1 + weapon’s reach (centered on you)
Target: Each creature in burst
Attack: Intelligence vs. Reflex
Hit: Subject to an opportunity attack.
Special: Your reach becomes threatening for that round, and you can sustain your threatening reach as a minor action
Cataphract: Your reach + 1 is threatening.

*ENCOUNTER POWERS*

*Dominating Blow*
Knight Attack 1
_Your terrible blow momentarily shocks nearby enemies. _ 
Encounter * Martial, Reliable, Weapon
Reliable: If you miss with this power, you do not expend its use.
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Primary Target: One creature
Attack: melee vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength damage
Secondary Target: Close burst 2
Secondary Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: Dazed; save ends.
Special: If you reduce the target to 0 HP, bloodied opponents are staggered instead.
Cataphract: +2 on the Secondary Attack.

*Even the Field*
Knight Attack 1
_Your perceptive strike strips your foe of a tactical advantage._
Encounter * Martial, Reliable, Weapon
Reliable: If you miss with this power, you do not expend its use.
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: melee vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength damage, and the target loses one tactical advantage of your choice (e.g. flanking, combat advantage, cover).
Cataphract: If you are mounted, strip the foe of all tactical advantages.

*Oath-Binding*
Knight Utility 2
_When you swear an oath, it rings with the grave sincerity of your honor._
Encounter * Martial
Minor Action
Prerequisite: You must uphold the Chivalric Code.
Effect: All present immediately realize your honest intention and do not doubt your ability to follow through on what you say you’ll do. Take 20 on a Diplomacy check.

*Majestic Charge*
Knight Attack 1
_Your fearless charge sends the enemy scattering._
Encounter * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Prerequisite: You must be charging
Primary Target: All creatures in path of your charge
Attack: Charisma vs. Reflex
Hit: Slide the target 1 square, and they do not get an opportunity attack.
Miss: The target becomes your secondary target and your charge ends.
Secondary Target: One creature
Secondary Attack: melee +1 (for charge) vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength damage 
Cataphract: +2 with your primary attack, and on a hit slide the target falls prone as they dive out of your warhorse’s way.

*Ready Stance*
Knight Utility 2
_You alert for danger, and prepared to take advantage of the enemy’s mistakes._
Encounter * Martial
Standard Action, Personal
Effect: Until the start of your next turn, you gain an additional number of Opportunity Attacks equal to your Intelligence modifier. In addition, Opportunity Attacks are provoked from you by any movement within any of the squares you threaten, even just to enter or leave those squares.

*DAILY POWERS*

*Foe Shield*
Knight Attack 1
_You use nearby enemies as a shield against attacks._
Daily * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Hit: 1[W] + Strength damage, and all enemies within a number of squares of target equal to your Intelligence provide you and your allies with cover and partial concealment from ranged and reach attacks.
Miss: Slide the target you missed 1 square, and the target now provides you and your allies with cover and partial concealment from ranged and reach attacks.
Sustain: Minor Action, and you maintain the target(s) as cover and partial concealment.

*Noble’s Challenge*
Knight Attack 1
_You call out to an enemy in the heat of battle, challenging them to face you._
Daily * Martial, Challenge
Standard Action Ranged 10
Prerequisite: Target cannot be immobilized or stunned.
Target: One creature
Attack: Charisma vs. Will
Hit: 2d6 + Charisma damage unless the target moves to engage you in one-on-one combat. All minions cease attacking you as long as none of your allies fight against the target with you.
Special: If the target refuses to engage you, regardless of whether you hit or miss, all enemy minions suffer 4 damage.

*Onslaught*
Knight Attack 1
_You lash out against the enemy, driving them back in terror._
Daily * Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Close: Cone 5
Target: All creatures within cone
Attack: melee vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength damage and target is frightened (Will vs. Charisma save ends)
Hit or Miss: Your reach is threatened for the remainder of the round, and you may sustain your threatened reach as a minor action.
Special: At the end of the maneuver you are positioned 2 squares forward in the direction of the attack. Push any intervening models up to 1 square.

*KNIGHT FEATS*

*Arming Squire*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisite: Retainers class feature
You are served in the field by a squire (a minion 3 levels beneath you, with a number of hit points equal to your level). Each round, you may perform a number of minor actions equal to your Charisma modifier as free actions – these tasks are handled by your squire. For example, a knight with a +3 Charisma modifier could have his squire take his sword, nock a bow, and equip him with the bow as free actions.

*Beloved*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisite: Power with the “challenge” keyword
When you win a challenge (issued using a power with the “challenge” keyword) in the name of your beloved, you may make an extra use of second wind.

*Regal Aura: Mighty Challenge*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisite: Regal Aura class feature
Benefit: Discharge a use of the Regal Aura power for that encounter as a free action to boost a power with the “challenge” keyword, inflicting an additional 2d6 damage on a hit if the target refuses to meet your challenge, and increasing collateral damage to minions (if any) by half your level


----------



## Verys Arkon (Apr 9, 2008)

*Warlord*

Hello OCC'ers!

I'm working on the next major revision for the PrRC, and I'd like to add the Warlord this time around.  As I'm sure you are all painfully aware, we are missing 2 At-Will and 1 Encounter power needed to make a level 1 character.  What I'd like to do is add an appendix with some fan-created content to fill in these three holes for now.  Any volunteers?

I found a note about Warlord Favor /enc level 1 from advertisement in the UK

This is what was written:
Warlord Favor Warlord Attack 1
Your attack leaves the target opponent off guard, granting another ally an attack bonus against him.​
I'm guessing on the following:
Encounter ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: ?Strength vs. AC?
Hit: ?2[W] + Str modifier, and one adjacent ally has combat advantage against the target of the attack?​


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 10, 2008)

That sounds awesome Verys (cant wait to see it).

As far as filling it out, I'm sure some of these talented folks can accommodate you.


----------



## neceros (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a preview of my take on the Monster Entry. I'll finish it later.

Particularly notice the color use and font outline.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice look neceros.  My very first version of Keterys' files was kind of like that, though I didn't use it.

I like it though, and prefer the softer (lighter) text highlights as they take up less printing resources (an important thing for me)


----------



## Clight101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey VB, here's the 3rd draft of the tinker and the Bot. I think this version is pretty playable and am looking forward to trying it out. I'd love to see it up in your fabulous formating. Thanks man. Note this is all just for a level one tinker.


Tinker

"Just give me a second to get my ratchet out. A little twist here and a crank there. Alright, now lets see if this ray gun works on you."



CLASS TRAITS

Role: Controller. You use your gift as an inventor and your knowledge as a tinkerer to create and use devices to blow up, destroy, hold down, slow, and generally cause mayhem to your enemies.

Power Source: Tech. Your talents depend on your extensive tinkering with gadgets, studying tech blueprints, and inventing devices.

Key abilities: Intelligence, Dexterity

Armor training: Leather
Weapon Proficiencies: Wrench, Ray gun, Bomb, Light Hammer

Bonus to defense: +2 Will

Hit Points at 1st Level: 10 + Constitution score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 4
Healing Surges: 6 + Constitution modifier

Trained Skills: Tinkering (Intelligence) plus any three from the class list below.
Class Skills: History (Intelligence), Dungeoneering (Wisdom), Insight (Wisdom), Perception (Wisdom), Diplomacy (Charisma), Streetwise (Charisma)

Build Options: Bot Builder, gadget user
Class Features: Tinker Focus, Repair Machine, Tinker weapon talent, Build gadget.


Tinkers are creative individuals who have a love of machines and gadgets. They build things to help society as well as building things for use in war. They use whatever power source they can get their hands on for their devices from magic to steam to souls for some of the more morally challenged Tinkers out there.

When in battle you use the devices you've created to combat whatever problems may arise. You may throw a bomb to blow up your enemies, blast them with a ray to slow them down or squirt the floor with an oil slick to cause your enemies to fall to the ground.

As a Tinker others think of you as being strange as you build devices that seem to fly in the face of all that is reasonable. People are more understanding of magic than they are of your inventions. Still you could be an eccentric living on the outskirts of a society that doesn't understand you, maybe you are part of a think tank of Tinkers coming up with inventions and have left with knowledge of devices that has you marked for death. You could be a genious that powerful people want to work for them, someone who wants the world to know there name for the inventions they build.



TINKER OVERVIEW

Characteristics: Your gadgets give you the ability to control the battle field. Using them you can damage, slow down, push around, and position your enemies where you want them. You can also build devices that you or your friends can use.

Religion: Tinkers prefer deities of luck and ingenuity.

The Bot builder and Gadget user are the two Tinker builds,
one relying on the Bot he builds by customizing it, the other on building more gadgets and being able to use them with more precision and efficiency. Intelligence, Dexterity, and Wisdom are the Tinker's most important ability scores.

Bot Builder
You like powers that enhance your Bot to do more than a normal Tinkers bot could. Your bot is more durable and deadly acting in a defender role while you direct it in combat. You support it by controlling the battle field with the other devices you have at your disposal.

Gadget User
You enjoy having as many devices as possible on you. They can do anything from blasting a group of enemies into cinders to cloaking yourself in a field of warmth that doesn't allow any cold to get through. Not only that but your have a better understanding of how to use certain devices than other Tinker Gnomes.


Tinker Class Features

Tinker Focus
Tinkers generally specialize in certain types tinkering. At this time they either pick Bot building which allows them to build a bot companion or Gadget guy which makes the tinkers gadgets work better.

Choose one of the following options:

Bot Builder: You build a bot to assist you.
Gadget Guy: You can use a gadget that you can only use once per combat a second time in the same combat.

Repair Machine
You can fix machines that have broken with the Tinker skill.

Tinker weapon talent
When you use any weapon with the tech descriptor you get +1 to hit with it.

Build gadget
You can build gadgets to use or let your friends use.



POWERS

The tinker gets to pick two at-will ray guy powers but can only calibrate his gun to use one at a time. A tinker can recalibrate his ray gun during a short rest.

The tinker chooses one encounter power, one daily power, and one utility power.


At - Will

Freeze Ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a cold ray which slows them down.
At-Will - Cold, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge freeze rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage + the creature is slowed until the end of your next turn.


Fire ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a fiery ray which deals a little extra fire damage.
At-Will - Fire, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge fire rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage +3 fire damage


Shock Ray
Tinker attack 1
You blast an enemy with a ray of electricity which stuns your opponent.
At-Will - electricity, Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Ray Gun
Requirement: Your ray gun must be calibrated that day to discharge shock rays.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Fort
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage + Target is dazed until the end of your next turn.


Encounter

Blinding Flash
Tinker attack 1
You pull out a metal rod with a clear crystal on the end of it. When you press the button on the side a bright flash blinds everyone around you.
Encounter - Tech
Standard action, Burst - 2 squares
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Intelligence vs. Fort
Hit: Target is stunned for one round and blinded until a save is made.
Miss: Target is blinded for one round.


Force Grenade
Tinker attack 1
You throw a blue pulsing metal ball which discharges a pulse of force when it hits a surface.
Encounter - Tech, Force
Standard action, range 5 + strength modifier , Burst 1 square
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 2d6 + int damage and target is knocked prone
Miss: half damage
Gadget Guy: Add 'and target is pushed 1 square from center of burst' to hit

Taser
Tinker attack 1
You pull out a thin box that fits in the palm of your hand. When you press a red button on top of it two wire fire from it and sink into your target. You then shock your target as electricity conducts from your box to the target.
Encounter - Tech, electricity
Standard action, close 5
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Effect: 2d8 electrical + Int damage and the target is stunned until a save is made.
Miss: nothing
Gadget guy: Saving against stunned is -2


Daily

Walking Bomb
Tinker attack 1
You place a small bomb the size of your fist with mechanical legs on the ground. It takes off into the middle of your enemies until you tell it to blow up.
Daily - Tech, Fire/shrapnel
Standard action, Burst - 1 square
Target: Each creature in the burst
Attack: Intelligence vs Reflex
Effect: Your walking bomb has a speed of 3 squares, AC of 14 plus your Intelligence modifier and blows up if it takes one point of damage. You can command it by verbal remote using a minor action. when commanding your walking bomb, you have two options. You can direct it's movement or you can blow it up.
Hit: 3d8 + Int fire/weapon damage and dazed until target makes a save.
Miss: Target takes half damage and is not stunned
Gadget guy: Bomb has a a speed of 4


Oil Slick
Tinker attack 1
You press a button on your belt and fire out Oil in a strait line in front of you.
Daily - Tech, Implement
Standard action, Blast - 4 squares
Target: Each creature and square in blast
Event: All creatures covered in oil, who begin their turn in an oil square, or who enter the squares must make a save or fall prone.
Condition: The oil can be ignited with one point of fire damage and deals 1d10 fire damage per round. Anyone on fire can spend one round to put it out but doing so gives combat advantage to anyone who attacks you. Anyone standing next to a square that is on fire at the beginning of their turn sufferers 1d4 fire damage. Standing in a fire square at the beginning of your turn or passing through one deals 1d10 fire damage.
Gadget guy: The blast is 5 squares instead of 4


Utility

Bursting Boots
Tinker Utility 1
Your boots have explosive power which allow you to get an extra boost when jumping.
Encounter - Tech
Free action
Personal
Effect: You gain +5 to any check involving you jumping or where a boost from the bottom of your feet would be appropriate.
Gadget Guy: +7 to check instead of the normal +5

Grappling Claw
Tinker utility 1/attack 0
You pull out a hand crossbow with a spool of thin steel wire and a crank attacked to the spool. To top it off it's loaded with a grappling hook.
Encounter - Tech
Standard action
personal
Effect: You can fire your grappling claw 10 squares where it's hooks will then close and grip if possible. You can then use the crank to pull yourself up easily as the pulley system that was built into the spool does all the work for you.

Encounter - Tech, Implement
Standard Action
Target: One Creature
Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d4 damage
Effect: Target is grappled by the claw.



Weapons and Equipment
Ray guns - always Dexterity vs Reflex

Type / + to hit / damage / Range
light raygun / +2 / 1d6 / 10/20
medium raygun / +1 / 1d8 / 15/30
Heavy raygun / +0 / 1d10 / 15/30

Wrench - Same as club
Gadget Pack - This back pack carries your tools and spare parts to fix and maintain your gadgets.



The Bot

Building your Bot - The mechanics

You get three sets of points to build your bot with. With these points you can add armor on, a weapon, or build in a special ability. The bot functions mechanically like a monster so its powers with have the recharge mechanic associated with them. 
As you level you gain access to more abilities and get more points to spend on building your bot. You can take off old pieces and devices which gave your Bot special abilities to reclaim them to add on new parts and powers.

Base attack progression and defense progression - same as PC's

Hp at first level is 15 + constitution modifier
Healing surges 0 + constitution modifier.

Your Bot can be Small or Medium
Small bots get +1 to AC and reflex defense for size and -2 to Constitution for having a smaller frame.

*Basic Stats* - Str, Dex, Con
All three abilities start out at 10. You get 12 points to assign with no one score exceeding 16 as you don't have the knowledge to make your Bot any stronger, quicker, or tougher with your current knowledge.


*Skills* - Trained in any two of these
Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Endurance (Con), Perception (Wis), Stealth (Dex).


*Add ons* - These are devices that you can build onto your Bot to give him static bonuses that are always active. You get 10 points for add on's

Name - Cost - Description

Armor Plating - 1 - Armor plating is attached to your Bot at a cost of 1 point of AC for one add on point. The maximum amount of armor you can put on your Bot where it can still function is 4 points plus 1/2 your tinker level.

Shield - 2 - Your Bot is designed to be able to wield a shield. You need to purchase the shield to equip him with it.

Weapon - 1 - You design your Bot in the use of a weapon. You can design your bot to use more than one weapon but each addition weapon design costs another add on point.

Optic Lenses - 1 - You build lenses into the Bots optic receptors enhancing it's ability to hit with ranged attacks by +1 and its perception check by +2.

Hydraulic leg Pistons - 2 - The leg pistons give your bot a +1 to Athletics, +1 to Endurance and make him faster increasing his base speed by 1 square.

Ball Joint Servos - 2 - The servos make your Bot more agile, quieter, and better able to maneuver its body. Your Bot gains +1 to acrobatics, +1 to stealth, and +2 to its reflex defense.

Reinforced Plating - 2 - You've re-enforced your Bots internal structure granting it +4 hp, + 2 to Fortitude saves and +1 to endurance.

Hydraulic arm pistons - 2 - The pistons in your Bots arms give it some additional pop when attacking and some added strength in other situations. Your Bot gains +2 to melee weapon damage, +1 to acrobatics, and +1 to athletics.


*Special Designs* - These are designs and devices you've built into the bot which are similar to powers. You get 4 points for designs

Name - Cost - Description

Whirlwind - 3 - Recharge 6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * Melee - Your Bot spins around like a whirlwind attacking all enemies around him. This grants your Bot one standard attack against each adjacent creature.

Flame Blast - 2 - Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Dex vs Reflex * Blast 3. - A plate on your Bot drops open revealing a nozzle which sparks and unleashes a blast of Flame.
Hit : The blast deals 1d6 fire damage + 1 ongoing damage (Save ends)
Miss : Nothing

Shield Push - 1 - Recharge 4,5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs Reflex * One Target * shield required - Your Bot shield bashes its target and uses the momentum of the strike to push its target back.
Hit : 1d4 + str and push target 1 square

Charging Swing - 1 - Recharge 6 or short rest * Charge * Str vs AC * One Target * Melee - Your Bot uses its momentum to deliver more powerful blows when charging.
Hit : 2[w] + str

Powerful Strike - 2 - Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One Target * Melee - Your Bot is built with a mechanism that allows it to deliver more power.
Hit : 1[w] + str + 4 damage

Dazing Strike - 1 - Recharge 4,5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One Target * Blunt Melee - You've designed your Bot to hit vulnerable spots with blunt weapons to daze his opponents.
Hit : 1[w] + str + dazed for 1 round

Surprising Strike - 2 Recharge 5,6 or short rest * Standard * Str vs AC * One target - you must have combat advantage to use this ability on the target * weapon - Your Bot is built to take advantage of an opponent who is not able to readily defend itself and strike vulnerable spots.
Hit : 1[w] + str + 2d6 damage

Leveling your Bot

It Levels with the Tinker
The tinker gets Points to build his bot with every level. (I'm working on that part still) 
HP per level gained is 5

Using You Bot

- You can control your bot each round with a minor action which gives your bot a Standard and move action.
- Healing Surges are used between fights to repair your bot.
- It is immune to all mind effecting effects, it's just an object, considered a gadget.
- Your Bot is disabled and can only move as if slowed when dropped to 0 hp. When your Bot reaches his max damage threshold he needs to be repaired and can no longer move.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 10, 2008)

That class gets better and better.  Hope to have the OCCs up soon, I've just had a few setbacks over the last two weeks.

I'm gonna play one of these.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with VB; I do like the Tinker and think it's getting better as we go.  Just be sure it doesn't begin to overshadow the core classes; that's always a sign of being overpowered.    I too will likely try one some time.

So, I was working on a Mimic (jack of all trades) class; Almost got the kinks worked out so i'll post soon for review then move it to here.  Right now, I'm running into the exact problem I warned against above.  The class's powers are fun, but currently I couldn't see a reason not to at least start as a mimic before Multiclassing.  Hopefully I'll find the happy medium.

Also, I'm really hoping for some more crunch to work with soon.  I'm beginning to hit lag in refashioning powers/classes.  I may move to monsters but beyond the keeper, I don't know which to try out.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, I am about to put up the new Monstrous OCC and Equipment OCC versions.  Delgar, you are really piling them up, hope you like the pics I chose.  (a note that I am very willing to use suggested pics if ya'll supply them)

I took Fitz out of MOCC as I will be doing his own project (FFF-coming soon) as soon as we get the formatting worked out.

Right now I have to finish Keterys' RGBoM and then am on to ClassOCC and will be there for a couple of days.

After those will be Fitz's FFF and RyukenAngel's Final Fantasy themed OCC

As always, keep up the good work people.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 11, 2008)

*2nd level Utility Powers*

So I know a lot of folks out there are presently looking to advance the demo characters up to 2nd level, and since we know from the Rogue that we get Utility Powers at that point, I thought I might come up with a few. One for each class, though I'm afraid there's only one power for each class. Suggestions, modifications or comments would be appreciated:

2nd Level Utility Powers:

Sacrosanct Aura
Cleric Utility 2
"Your God lends a small measure of His or Her divine majesty to you, and your enemies find you difficult to engage in battle as you glow with power."
Encounter ♦ Divine, Implement, Radiant
Standard Action; Close Burst 1
Personal
Effect: Until the end of your next turn, all squares adjacent to you become difficult terrain and you gain Full Concealment.
Standard Sustain: You can sustain this power until the end of the Encounter.

Block
Fighter Utility 2
"You swing your weapon defensively, knocking aside an incoming attack."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Immediate Reaction
Trigger: An enemy makes a successful melee attack against you.
Reduce the amount of damage suffered by 3. This can reduce the damage suffered to 0 but not below.
Special: If you have a shield equipped, reduce the damage by an additional 2.

Call to Sacrifice
Paladin Utility 2
"Seeing an ally in danger, you pray to your God to lend him or her some of your inner strength."
Encounter ♦ Divine, Implement
Immediate Reaction; Range 10
Trigger: When an attack successfully hits an ally.
Effect: You immediately lose a healing surge, and your ally gains your level plus x2 Charisma modifier Temporary Hit Points. You must have at least one healing surge remaining to use this power.

Surefooted Stalker
Ranger Utility 2
"Your experience tracking game has left your movements deft and sure. With concentration you are unhindered by even the most difficult terrain."
Encounter ♦ Martial
Minor Action
Personal
Effect: Until the end of your next turn, you treat difficult terrain as normal terrain.
Sustain Minor: You can continue to use this power indefinitely.

Patron's Blessing
Warlock Utility 2
"Your supernatural patron makes certain to keep you alive to fulfill your contract."
Encounter ♦ Arcane
Immediate Reaction
Trigger: You are effected by a condition which will end with a saving throw.
You may immediately make a Saving Throw, at a +2 bonus.

Hold the Line!
Warlord Utility 2
"You choose where the line of battle is, and call an ally to your aid."
Encounter ♦ Martial
Move Action; Ranged 5
Target: One ally
Effect: Pull the target up to 3 squares.

Expand Spell
Wizard Utility 2
"Through sheer force of will, your spell blossoms outwards and effects a second target."
Encounter ♦ Arcane, Implement
Immediate Reaction
Trigger: You target an enemy with a spell.
Select an adjacent target to the first, they are also effected by the spell. This has no effect on Area Effect spells.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, I was getting on to get some stuff for our 4E playtest tonight (starting in about 10-15 minutes) and saw those new utilities.  Since the group is very close to leveling, by my estimates, I thought I'd go ahead and get those for them.  

I went ahead and updated the PowersOCC (front page, first post, version0-4-or the link in mysig) because I thought someone else might need them.

Nice work Lord Winter.

I'm making progress on the others and ought to have something else updated eitherlate tonight or early tomorrow.

g'night all


----------



## Wiman (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup, really like the block power for the fighter...I'm so going to give that to elite hobgoblin soldiers.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 12, 2008)

Keterys new one is up...short and sweet.  Wife wants the PC


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 12, 2008)

Since we don't have anything official yet from Wizards, I thought I'd try to take some of what we did have and do a class write-up for the Warlord, for those looking to use it in their demo games. Some ideas shamelessly stolen from the Dragonborn Warlord Pre-Gen thread, and most taken from preview material which has been released sans crunch. This includes the earlier posted edit to White Raven Onslaught. Also, now with more "Feather Me Yon Oaf!"

Warlord

“We may be fleeing, and we may be wounded, and we may need to regroup... but beaten? No, we are not that – we will never be that.”

Class Traits
Role: Leader. You manage the battlefield, helping your allies to be in the critical position to defeat the enemy or providing them with the needed push towards success.
Power Source: Martial. Your talents depend on extensive training and constant practice, innate skill, and natural coordination.
Key Abilities: Strength, Intelligence and Charisma

Hit Points at 1st Level: 12 + Constitution Score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 5
Healing Surges: 6 + Constitution Modifier

Trained Skills: Diplomacy plus three others from the following list: Acrobatics (Dexterity), Athletics (Strength), Endurance (Constitution), History (Intelligence), Insight (Wisdom), Intimidate (Charisma), Perception (Wisdom)

Class Features: View the Field, Lead from the Front, Warlord Tactics, Rally the Troops (see Powers)

Warlords excel at either maintaining a wide view of the battlefield and commanding their troops or charging into the thick of combat and inspiring others by their example. They are consummate warriors who know the value of putting one's whole effort into a battle, and also when to flee. They direct their allies across the field, motivate them to fight harder and struggle to keep them safe. 

Warlord Class Features
All Warlords have the following class features.

View the Field
When not engaged in melee, the Warlord grants all allies within 10 squares a +1 bonus to attack rolls as he or she directs them where to strike.

Lead from the Front
When making a Charge action, a Warlord adds an additional +1 bonus to the attack roll, and inflicts +1d6 damage if the attack hits.

Warlord Tactics
Warlords generally come from two established ranks, either well studied academics who have learned military strategy at the feet of masters of the craft, or generals in the field who have discovered first-hand what works best and how to inspire the loyalty of their soldiers. Choose one of the following:
Battlefield Veteran: When using the Rally the Troops Power, the Warlord may add double his or her Charisma modifier.
Master Tactician: When the Warlord moves an ally, they may move an additional number of spaces equal to the Warlord's Intelligence modifier.

At-will Powers
Breakthrough
Warlord Attack 1
"With a battle cry of victor you lead your allies by example, breaking through the enemy's lines."
At-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier plus you may target an ally within 5 squares and pull him 1 square.

Distracting Attack
Warlord Attack 1
"You attack your foes carefully and precisely, stealing away the enemy's attention to leave the vulnerable for your ally's attack."
At-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee or Ranged weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. Will
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage plus target ally within 5 squares gains a bonus to hit the enemy you attacked equal to your Charisma modifier.


Encounter Powers
Hammer and Anvil
Warlord Attack 1
"You rain blows down upon your foe, creating an opportunity for your ally to attack when the enemy least suspects it."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. Reflex
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier damage plus an adjacent ally may make a basic melee attack.
Battlefield Veteran: Your ally may add your Charisma modifier as a bonus to hit.

Feather me Yon Oaf!
Warlord Attack 1
"You shout a command and then assault your foe, moving aside as an ally moves into position to simultaneously rains attacks down from afar."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Special: You may shift 1 square after performing this attack, prior to your ally's attack.
Attack: Charisma vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier damage plus an ally within 10 squares of you may perform a basic ranged attack on the same target.
Master Tactician: You may slide your ally up to 2 squares before he or she performs the basic ranged attack.

Rally the Troops
Warlord Healing 1
"Your speech strikes deeply in your allies' hearts, and feelings of doubt seem to wash away. Your powerful words make them forget the pain of their wounds and fight on ignoring their injuries."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Healing
Standard Action; Close Burst 10
Effect: Allies within range may spend a healing surge and gain additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier.

Daily Powers
Pin the Foe 
Warlord Attack 1 
"No matter where your foe turns, one of your allies is waiting for him."
Daily ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action 
Melee weapon 
Target: One creature 
Attack: Strength vs. AC 
Hit: 3[W] + Strength modifier damage. 
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, the target cannot shift if at least two of your allies (or you and one ally) are adjacent to it. 

White Raven Onslaught 
Warlord Attack 1 
"You lead the way with a powerful attack, using your success to create an opportunity for one of your allies. Each of your comrades in turn seizes on your example and begins to display true teamwork."
Daily ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon 
Target: One creature 
Attack: Strength vs. AC 
Hit: 3[W] + Strength modifier damage, and you slide an adjacent ally 1 square. Until the end of the encounter, whenever you or an ally within 10 squares of you makes a successful attack, target an adjacent ally and slide him or her 1 square.
Miss: Choose one ally within 10 squares. Until the end of the encounter, after making a successful attack, the ally may choose one adjacent ally and slide him or her 1 square.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 12, 2008)

Let me start with... Wow.  I was really stumped on how to best pre-present the warlord, but this really pegs it.  That said, some revisions.



			
				TheLordWinter said:
			
		

> At-will Powers
> Breakthrough
> Warlord Attack 1
> "With a battle cry of victor you lead your allies by example, breaking through the enemy's lines."
> ...



Over all, again truly awesome.  I made the changes i did as suggestions based on the "build-a-power" database I created using existing revealed information.  The revisions better line up with current material, at least until we learn more about the power structure in general.


----------



## Jack99 (Apr 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted by TheLordWinter
> At-will Powers
> Breakthrough
> Warlord Attack 1
> ...




Not to nit-pick, but shouldn't it be may shift 1 square (immediately) as an immediate action?


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm. probably, though if they've already used an immediate action, nothing happens.  I suppose that's more balanced though.  Corrected.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 12, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> Let me start with... Wow.  I was really stumped on how to best pre-present the warlord, but this really pegs it.  That said, some revisions.
> 
> 
> Over all, again truly awesome.  I made the changes i did as suggestions based on the "build-a-power" database I created using existing revealed information.  The revisions better line up with current material, at least until we learn more about the power structure in general.




Thank you very much for the help, it's much appreciated. I believe that, for Breakthrough, shift was a bit different than what my intent was however. Pull, much like shift, doesn't provoke OAs and in addition it means the character must move towards the Warlord (the goal, since the Warlord is moving ahead and leading by example). With the ability to simply shift instead of pull, the Warlord can break into the phalanx of Hobgoblins and the Rogue can turn around and run.

The others I'm really diggin', thank you for the assists!


----------



## Firevalkyrie (Apr 12, 2008)

A little love for the fighter...

At-will Powers
Dancing Strike
Fighter Attack 1
"With a flurry of footwork, you pass by your enemy into a more favorable position."
At-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier and shift with your target's square as the starting point.

Encounter Powers
Overwhelming Strike
Fighter Attack 1
"After your weapon sinks home you press forward with all your might, knocking your foe to the ground."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier and target is knocked prone.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 12, 2008)

TheLordWinter said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the help, it's much appreciated. I believe that, for Breakthrough, shift was a bit different than what my intent was however. Pull, much like shift, doesn't provoke OAs and in addition it means the character must move towards the Warlord (the goal, since the Warlord is moving ahead and leading by example). With the ability to simply shift instead of pull, the Warlord can break into the phalanx of Hobgoblins and the Rogue can turn around and run.
> 
> The others I'm really diggin', thank you for the assists!



pulled is fine, except that generally its forced and not optional.  If you included the Willing part for ally, it'd be fine.

The fighter powers are cool, but prone may be a little powerful in playtesting.  I'd consider allowing an immediate save or reducing the damage to 1[W].  I haven't quite played yet myself (all theory here) but if somebody who has could tell us both would be appreciated.


----------



## keterys (Apr 12, 2008)

Other warlord abilities slide, so there's precedence.

So far I've found 'prone' to not be very strong except against very mobile folks. You can stand up without provoking and it only gives combat advantage (same as flank). It's effective, certainly, but it's not game breaking.

Only downside of prone is it discourages movement.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, though I like what I see, I'm not sure what I'm seeing.

I'm working on ClassOCC right now, and would like to put that warlord in.

I see some revisions going on and really don't have time to wade through it.  Can one of ya'll post a completed version in the next day or so?

Classes are just so huge  but we like huge, don't we?

Good stuff all around.

EDIT-Okay, the Warlock and Warlord will both be in their own file, and done very simply to match Verys Arkon's PDF Lite.  I'm going to gift them to him as per his earlier post.  I've got a lot more work to do on it, but it should be done soon.  Call it PHBOCC.

The Barbarian and Druid will be done in a PHB2OCC

Truly original ones (new names and such) will be done in the ClassOCC.

I think this serves everyone's interest and handles future revisions (when the official stuff is released) in advance. I assume that at those times, the creators can clip their original materials out for the Powers OCC or whatever.

Classes are very big, and suffer more revisions than most, so they take a lot longer to finish.  Are these six the only ones we have:  Barbarian, Druid, Knight, Monk, Tinker & Warlock (with Warlord to come)?  Please bear with a very busy man, I am making headway, but I want to do them nicely.

Ohe yeah.  I was meaning to write up a martial controller class based on my dwarven regnant submission to Keterys (he wrote it up beautifully).  I am kind of short on time and thought I might toss it out to any interested parties.  The below link has my submission and his write-ups (which are also in KETERYSv1-7) Know that if we get the class done, it will all get its own book (which will have Keterys' monster write-ups, example encounters (hopefully), new stuff, and 30 levels of powers eventually).  I'd like to give the Tinker, Knight, Mimic, and any other original classes a similar treatment (gods willing).

http://www.gleemax.com/Comms/Pages/Communities/blogpost.aspx?blogpostid=56314&pagemode=2


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 12, 2008)

Warlord, with all the changes made thus far (save changing White Raven Onslaught's name, but with the changes to the phrasing to make it a bit more comprehensible). I also attached the fancier version, which should look a bit nicer:

Warlord

“We may be fleeing, and we may be wounded, and we may need to regroup... but beaten? No, we are not that – we will never be that.”

Class Traits
Role: Leader. You manage the battlefield, helping your allies to be in the critical position to defeat the enemy or providing them with the needed push towards success.
Power Source: Martial. Your talents depend on extensive training and constant practice, innate skill, and natural coordination.
Key Abilities: Strength, Intelligence and Charisma

Hit Points at 1st Level: 12 + Constitution Score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 5
Healing Surges: 6 + Constitution Modifier

Trained Skills: Diplomacy plus three others from the following list: Acrobatics (Dexterity), Athletics (Strength), Endurance (Constitution), History (Intelligence), Insight (Wisdom), Intimidate (Charisma), Perception (Wisdom)

Class Features: View the Field, Lead from the Front, Warlord Tactics, Rally the Troops (see Powers)

Warlords excel at either maintaining a wide view of the battlefield and commanding their troops or charging into the thick of combat and inspiring others by their example. They are consummate warriors who know the value of putting one's whole effort into a battle, and also when to flee. They direct their allies across the field, motivate them to fight harder and struggle to keep them safe. 

Warlord Class Features
All Warlords have the following class features.

View the Field
When not engaged in melee, the Warlord grants all allies within 10 squares a +1 bonus to attack rolls as he or she directs them where to strike.

Lead from the Front
When making a Charge action, a Warlord adds an additional +1 bonus to the attack roll, and inflicts +1d6 damage if the attack hits.

Warlord Tactics
Warlords generally come from two established ranks, either well studied academics who have learned military strategy at the feet of masters of the craft, or generals in the field who have discovered first-hand what works best and how to inspire the loyalty of their soldiers. Choose one of the following:
Battlefield Veteran: When using the Rally the Troops Power, the Warlord may add double his or her Charisma modifier.
Master Tactician: When the Warlord moves an ally, they may move an additional number of spaces equal to the Warlord's Intelligence modifier.

At-will Powers
Breakthrough
Warlord Attack 1
"With a battle cry of victor you lead your allies by example, breaking through the enemy's lines."
At-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + Strength modifier plus you may target a willing ally within 5 squares and pull him 1 square.

Distracting Attack
Warlord Attack 1
"You attack your foes carefully and precisely, stealing away the enemy's attention to leave the vulnerable for your ally's attack."
At-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee or Ranged weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Melee or Ranged vs. Will
Hit: 1[W] + Intelligence modifier damage 
Effect: Hit or miss: one ally within 5 squares gains a +2 power bonus when targeting your foe until the end of your next turn.


Encounter Powers
Hammer and Anvil
Warlord Attack 1
"You rain blows down upon your foe, creating an opportunity for your ally to attack when the enemy least suspects it."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength vs. Reflex
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier damage plus an adjacent ally may make a basic melee attack.
Battlefield Veteran: Your ally may add your Charisma modifier as a bonus to the basic attack.

Feather me Yon Oaf!
Warlord Attack 1
"You shout a command and then assault your foe, moving aside as an ally moves into position to simultaneously rains attacks down from afar."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon
Target: One creature
Special: You may shift 1 square after performing this attack, prior to your ally's attack.
Attack: Charisma vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + Strength modifier damage plus an ally within 10 squares of you may perform a basic ranged attack on the same target.
Master Tactician: You may slide your ally up to 2 squares before he or she performs the basic ranged attack.

Rally the Troops
Warlord Healing 1
"Your speech strikes deeply in your allies' hearts, and feelings of doubt seem to wash away. Your powerful words make them forget the pain of their wounds and fight on ignoring their injuries."
Encounter ♦ Martial, Healing
Standard Action; Close Burst 10
Effect: Allies within range may spend a healing surge and gain additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier.

Daily Powers
Pin the Foe 
Warlord Attack 1 
"No matter where your foe turns, one of your allies is waiting for him."
Daily ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action 
Melee weapon 
Target: One creature 
Attack: Strength vs. AC 
Hit: 3[W] + Strength modifier damage. 
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, the target cannot shift if at least two of your allies (or you and one ally) are adjacent to it. 

White Raven Onslaught 
Warlord Attack 1 
"You lead the way with a powerful attack, using your success to create an opportunity for one of your allies. Each of your comrades in turn seizes on your example and begins to display true teamwork."
Daily ♦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action
Melee weapon 
Target: One creature 
Attack: Strength vs. AC 
Hit: 3[W] + Strength modifier damage, and you slide an adjacent willing ally 1 square. Until the end of the encounter, whenever you or an ally within 10 squares of you makes a successful attack, target an adjacent willing ally and slide him or her 1 square.
Miss: Choose one ally within 10 squares. Until the end of the encounter, after making a successful attack, the ally may choose one adjacent willing ally and slide him or her 1 square.


----------



## Wiman (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm going a little gnoll crazy....please present a whole lot of feedback on this one, it needs it.

*Flind - Gnoll Soldier of Yeenoghu* 

Level 8 Elite Soldier (Leader)
Medium Natural Humanoid
XP 700

Initiative +7                          Perception +10, Low Light Vision
Cruel Laughter - Area 5; enemies suffer a -1 to attacks, when this creature is bloodied this penalty increases to -3.
HP 124    Bloodied 62 
AC 24  Fortitude 23  Reflex 20  Will 20
Speed 6   
Action Points 1

m Flind Bar  (standard, at will, weapon) +15 vs. AC d6+4 damage or d6+8 damage when bloodied.

M Flashing Flind Bar  (standard, at will, weapon) Make two basic Flind Bar attacks

M Tangle (standard, at will, weapon) basic Flind Bar attack + Secondary
Secondary +10 vs. Reflex Flind and allies gain combat advantage, target must stay adjacent to Flind or drop weapon to escape (save ends both)

M Flind Bar Flurry (standard, at will, weapon) Make three basic Flind Bar attacks at +13 vs. AC and opponent gains an OA on the flind.

M Red Rover (Immediate reaction when an adjacent enemy shifts, at will) +12 vs. Reflex d4 damage and opponent is knocked prone on shifted square.

M The Hyena's Bite (minor, recharge 5.6) +13 vs. AC d4+2 damage + Secondary
Secondary +13 vs. Will opponent falls prone laughing and is -2 to attack (save ends) 

Pack Attack: The Flind does 5 extra points of damage per attack to enemies that have 2 or more of the Flind's allies adjacent to it.

Alignment Chaotic Evil                     Languages Common, Abyssal
Skills Intimidate +15, Athletics +10, Insight +10

STR 18 (+8)  DEX 16 (+7)  CON 18 (+8)  WIS 14 (+6)  INT 12 (+5)  CHA 16 (+7)


----------



## Belorin (Apr 14, 2008)

Do new (or revamped) races count?

Empyreals

They're 4E Aasimar.

Bel


----------



## mkill (Apr 14, 2008)

In case it was not mentioned yet, I have written a defender class that uses the shadow power source. It can be found over at the WotC Forum:

The NECRON

http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=1010054


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 14, 2008)

Random fun:

*Occam's Razor*
Weapon - Short Sword
Level: 4
Bonus Damage: +1d6 damage, when used with a basic attack.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 14, 2008)

*+1 LONGSWORD, BLOOD DRINKER * [LEVEL 5]
Any blood on the blade disappears in one round, with a slurping sound.
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls with weapon.
Bloodied: +1d6 damage to bloodied opponents
Power (Encounter): Free action. Activate when you hit with this weapon. The target takes +2 damage and 2 bleed damage (Save Ends).

*+1 CLOAK OF PROTECTION * [Level 2]
Body Slot: Neck
Enhancement: Fortitude, Reflex, and Will defenses
Power (Encounter): Immediate action; Make a saving throw against an ongoing effect


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow

Lots of good adds folks

Great to have you aboard LT, Belorin, mkill, Firevalkyrie--nice adds from all of you

I am working Classes (still  I had two tests this weekend (scored 96% and 100%  ) But I hope to have them up to date soon in three separate OCCs.

Everything else will update here and there between my work on Fitz's FFF and the Final Fantasy OCC

Keep it coming, I AM paying attention


----------



## Belorin (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been following (and d/ling) this thread for a while, alot of the entries are ending up in my homebrew!
I have some other stuff I'm working on that I'll post here when it's done.

Bel


----------



## Verys Arkon (Apr 14, 2008)

TheLordWinter said:
			
		

> Warlord, with all the changes made thus far (save changing White Raven Onslaught's name, but with the changes to the phrasing to make it a bit more comprehensible). I also attached the fancier version, which should look a bit nicer:
> 
> Warlord
> 
> ...




I've added your Warlord to the PrRC v2.0 (out for editing right now).  Thanks so much for the hard work; it will fill a big gap in the document!


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 14, 2008)

Verys Arkon said:
			
		

> I've added your Warlord to the PrRC v2.0 (out for editing right now).  Thanks so much for the hard work; it will fill a big gap in the document!




Is there anything else in particular that people are looking for right now? I've got a little bit of time on my hands and so would be glad to help make something else if people are pleased with how the Warlord came out. One thing I'd been thinking was a write up of Tactics for each of the classes - this would give people the ability to make a wider variety of characters.

Edit: On the subject of original creatures, here is a low level troll suitable for 1st level PCs, while still guaranteeing a tough fight.

Troll Whelp, Level 2 Elite Brute (250 XP)
Large Natural Humanoid (Giant)
Initiative +2, Senses: Perception +7; low-light vision, scent
HP 68; Bloodied: 34, see also Regeneration
AC 16; Fort 16, Ref 13, Will 12
Vulnerable Fire 10, Acid 10
Speed 6
m Claw (standard; at will) reach 2, +7 vs. AC, 1d4+3 Damage
m Double Attack (standard; at will) reach 2, Perform two claw attacks, if both hit see follow up attack.
-Follow Up: m Rend (immediate reaction) If both claw attacks hit, +7 vs. Fortitude, 2d4+5 Damage and 5 Ongoing damage (save ends).
Regeneration (minor, Recharge 5,6) Usable only after being bloodied, Heal 17 HP; A troll who has been hit by fire or acid cannot use its Regeneration power for the rest of the encounter.
Skills: Athletics +10, Endurance +8, Perception +7
Strength 16 (+4), Dexterity 14 (+3), Constitution 14 (+3), Intelligence 4 (-2), Wisdom 12 (+2), Charisma 10 (+1)


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 15, 2008)

We started our "preliminary playtest" using the Pre-Release Rules Compilation, and found ourselves with a human fighter and a human wizard, so we made the following abilities to give them their extra at-wills:

Knockdown Smash
Fighter Attack 1
At-Will * Martial, Weapon
Requirement: You must be using a shield
Target: One creature
Attack: Melee vs Reflex
Hit: 1[W] + Str Damage, target knocked prone

Shocking Grasp
Wizard Attack 1
At Will * Arcane, Lightning, Implement
Standard Action Melee Touch (?)
Target: One creature
Attack: Int vs. AC
Special: Gain a +2 power bonus to hit if creature is wearing metal armor
Hit: Target takes 1d6 + Int damage and target is pushed 2 square

Thoughts?


----------



## keterys (Apr 15, 2008)

Knockdown Smash seems too strong - compare to Piercing Strike, for instance, which targets Reflex... and that's it. 

Cool sword, Delgar. Think I'll use that this Friday.


----------



## Delgar (Apr 15, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> Knockdown Smash seems too strong - compare to Piercing Strike, for instance, which targets Reflex... and that's it.
> 
> Cool sword, Delgar. Think I'll use that this Friday.





Cool glad someones gettting some enjoyment out of the stuff I'm throwing up here.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 15, 2008)

SKILL CHALLENGE

*Careering Cart [DC 15:4/2] 50XP*

_Suddenly on main street a team of horses are spooked and they bolt. In the careering cart a young mother and child realise their predicament and cry for help. The cart is almost flipping and something must be done to stop the horses or the passengers will be thrown and killed._

*Suggestions:* Athletics can be used to intercept the cart on the first round. Then it's too late. Athletics while riding can be used throughout the encounter. Streetwise can be used to make a shortcut and intercept the cart next round. A successful passive Insight roll will tell the players the horses were spooked by a the glare from a nearby window. Magic might be used to calm the horses or to control the cart. Counts as 1 success per spell, if applicable.

*Development:* At 1 failure the mother is just barely hanging on to the cart whilst the child hangs onto her arm, mere inches from the ground. At 2 failures the passengers lose grip and crash into the ground, taking fall damage, possibly killing them.

*Victory:* At 4 successes the team of horses are calmed and the wagon stops. The woman and child are shocked and not terribly grateful. Days later the woman will approach the party and offer pertinent information on a current investigation.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 15, 2008)

FunkBGR said:
			
		

> We started our "preliminary playtest" using the Pre-Release Rules Compilation, and found ourselves with a human fighter and a human wizard, so we made the following abilities to give them their extra at-wills:
> 
> Knockdown Smash
> Fighter Attack 1
> ...




I'm really digging Shocking Grasp - I think that's quite close to the original spell as well. Very cool. Potentially I'd even make it melee versus Reflex to represent that armour isn't much use against it.

Knockdown Strike is a bit too tough. I think someone had posted a Fighter At-Will called "Footwork" or something along those lines which let the fighter shift one square if the attack hit. What about something like this?

Shield Bash
Fighter Attack 1
Standard; at-will ♦ Martial, Weapon
Requirement: You must have a shield equipped to use this power.
Target: One Creature
Attack: Melee vs. AC
Hit: 1d6 + Strength modifier and the target is Dazed (save ends)
Special: If this character is using a Heavy Shield, upgrade the damage to 1d8. Magical bonuses to the character's shield apply to the attack and damage, but bonuses from weapons do not.

Potentially should be Weapon damage, but that doesn't seem like it should be influenced by hitting with a shield... still, it lets the fighter actually put out a condition which will help his allies and fits with the sword and shield theme.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 15, 2008)

Frostmarrow
Wow a skills challenge!  No one's done that yet.  Probly in optionsOCC til we get more

Great powers/monsters/etc folks...I'm almost done with classes and then it'll be time to redo everything else too!

Work is nice.


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 15, 2008)

We just tried to come up with something on the fly. In retrospect, I really like the idea of Shocking Grasp using Melee vs. Reflex (since AC will always be higher). 

We figured a wizard might want a power that gets people away from him or her, but without doing a ton of damage.

I like Shield Bash a lot better. 

I'll post some more powers we tentatively came up with.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Apr 15, 2008)

TheLordWinter said:
			
		

> Is there anything else in particular that people are looking for right now?




Wasn't there a druid a while back?  I definitely need one.  I'm trying to 're-create' (not the dreaded 'convert' word) my current group for playtesting 4e.

This is great work in this thread.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm afraid I've gotten behind on classes, but I think it was Malcolm who posted the druid a few pages back (I'm away from my files right now so can't tell you)

And thanks, I'm glad this is helping someone.


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm drawing up some of the abilities my group thought of, and I was curious if anyone had any ideas of more alternative powers. It looks like some classes have "optional choices", such as the Rogue picking between focusing on Brawny or Trickster - does anyone have any ideas for similar things for other classes?

One I was thinking of is a number of powers that focus on two-handed weapons for Fighters, for example.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 16, 2008)

FunkBGR said:
			
		

> I'm drawing up some of the abilities my group thought of, and I was curious if anyone had any ideas of more alternative powers. It looks like some classes have "optional choices", such as the Rogue picking between focusing on Brawny or Trickster - does anyone have any ideas for similar things for other classes?





Those particular choices are at present called Tactics (since that's what the Rogue's choices were called). Every class definitely has at least two, but current the Rogue's and the Fighters are the only ones we know for definite. So here are a few fan-made ones. I couldn't, despite my best effort, come up with anything good at all for the Paladin or the Fighter using Sword and Shield which was in-line with what was already on the sheet. So, go to town:

Cleric
-Pious Scholar: When using the Arcana, History or Religion skills, you may apply your Wisdom modifier as a bonus to your skill checks.
-Penitent Warrior: You may use your Healing Words encounter ability a 2nd time during combat. (Presumed to be taken by the Cleric Demo character)

Fighter
-Sword and Shield: ???
-Two Handed Weapon: When using a two-handed weapon, you may apply x1.5 your Strength modifier to damage rolls.

Ranger
-Expert Marksman: Hunter's Patience; once per encounter you may add your Wisdom modifier to your ranged weapon attack roll.
-Two-Weapon Fighter: You may wield two weapons at the same time, and gain a +1 bonus to either attack or AC when doing so (you choose how to allocate this bonus at the start of your turn each round.)

Warlock
-Fey Pact: Misty Step; When you reduce an enemy under your Warlock's Curse to 0 or fewer hit points, you may teleport 3 squares as a free action.
-Devilish Pact: Devil's Due; When you reduce an enemy under your Warlock's Curse to 0 or fewer hit points, you regain 1d6 plus Charisma modifier hit points.

Warlord
-Battlefield Veteran: When using the Rally the Troops Power, the Warlord may add double his or her Charisma modifier.
-Brilliant Tactician: When the Warlord moves an ally, they may move an additional number of spaces equal to the Warlord's Intelligence modifier.

Wizard
-Wand: Wand of Accuracy; once per encounter while wielding a wand, you may apply your Dexterity modifier as a bonus to an attack roll.
-Orb: Orb of Power; once per encounter while wielding an orb, you may apply your Charisma modifier as a penalty to an opponent's saving throw against your spell effects.


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 16, 2008)

Swordsage

*CLASS TRAITS*

Role: Striker
Power Source: Sublime
Key Abilities: Intelligence and Wisdome
Armor Training: Hide
Weapon Proficiencies: Swords
Bonus to Defenses: +1 Reflex +1 Will
HP per level gained: 6 HP/level
Healing Surges: 3 + Constitution Modifier
Trained Skills: 6 Trained Skills
Class Skills: Pick six skills from the following list:
Acrobatics (Dexterity), Athletics (Str), Bluff
(Cha), Dungeoneering (Wis), Insight (Wis), Intimidate
(Cha), Perception (Wis), Stealth (Dexterity)
Build Options: Dessert Disciple, Pure Mind, Dusk Sage, Shadow Blade, Tiger Brute
Class Features: Quick to Act, Martial Mind, Study of Six
Swordsages are warriors of the Sublime way users of a mystic force that is more a mixture of magic and martial prowess then either of the two. Swordsages tend are quick and witty and normally come across as clear minded smart people.
Characteristics: Movement is one of your advantages as is catching an opponent of guard.
*
Swordsage OVERVIEW*

Religion: Swordsage of worship deities related to battle and war.
Races: Those who find power in a mixture of swordplay and magic make good Swordsages such as elves.



The Swordsage is a Striker
*Saves:* +1 Will +1 Reflex
*HP:* 5 Every Level
*Trained Skills:* 6

*Class Features*

All Sage gain the following class features.

*Quick To Act (Ex):* Through sharpness of the mind you have better reaction times the others. Starting at 1st level a Swordsage may use there Intelligence Modifier in place of  there dexterity modifier for initiative checks and reflex defense. Whichever is higher.

*Martial Mind (Swordsage Tactics):* Swordsages rather use the strength of the mind then that of there body At first level select one of the following abilities.
Sharp Minded Combatant: You pick on an opponents weaknesses when you strike. Use your intelligence modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.
Open Minded Combatant: Your patience pays off as you hit them where it hurts.  Use your intelligence modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.

* Study of Six: * At first level and every  5 levels after you may choose one of the five disciplines you study. You gain a +2 power bonus to attack rolls with a power of your chosen . This bonus increases by +2 for every other discipline you choose.

Maneuvers (Sublime Powers) 

A Swordsages powers are known as maneuvers. 

Sublime Powers are known as maneuvers and are made up of nine disciplines . The Swordsage however may only choose maneuvers from the Dessert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand and Tiger Claw Disciplines. 


Blistering Flourish Sublime Attack 1
With a flick of his blade flame appeared dancing all over its sharpened edge then within second it exploded in a blinding light as he thrust his blade forwards.
At Will – Sublime-Dessert Wind, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Fortitude
Hit: 1W Damage and opponent takes a -2 Penalty to Attack Rolls for One Round.
Miss:  Everyone within 30ft accept the creature you targeted are attacked instead and if hit take a -2 penalty to attacks for one round. They do not however take damage from your weapon.

Wind Stride Sublime Utility 1
There was but a warm breeze as he suddenly moved with great speed. 
Encounter – Sublime-Dessert Wind
Move  Action  Personal      
Effect: Double your speed for Cha Modifier Rounds.

Burning Blade Sublime Attack 1
Quickly the man lunged forward his blade bursting into flames as struck my chest.
Daily – Sublime-Dessert Wind, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W Fire Damage.
Sustain Minor: If you miss the target then you may make an additional attack at there reflex defense. If this attack hits they take 3d4+Cha modifier damage.

Sudden Strike Swordsage Attack 1.
Suddenly he leaped forwards catching me of guard as his blade pierce my arm.
Encounter – Sublime-Diamond Mind, Weapon.
Standard Action       Melee Weapon.
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Will Defense.
Hit: 1W Damage and gain combat advantage over target for one round.
Special: If you miss allies still gain combat advantage of target.

Sapphire Nightmare Blade Swordsage Attack 1
Time seemed to pause as he gazed at me for but a brief second then he struck striking my weak spot then quickly shifting away.
Encounter – Sublime-Diamond Mind, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Will Defense
Hit: 2W Damage and gain a +2 Power bonus to attack rolls against the target as long you attack no one else. 

Moment of Perfect Clarity Swordsage Utility 1
Time seemed to pause as he gazed at me for but a brief second then he struck striking my weak spot then quickly shifting away.
At Will – Sublime-Diamond Mind
Free Action
Target:  Self
Effect: Use Will Defense in place of AC for wis modifier rounds. 

Sapphire Nightmare Blade Swordsage Attack 1
Time seemed to pause as he gazed at me for but a brief second then he struck striking my weak spot then quickly shifting away.
Encounter – Sublime-Diamond Mind, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Will Defense
Hit: 

Step of the Wind Swordsage Utility 1
 Suddenly he leaped gracefully into the air landing safely a few yards away.
At Will – Sublime-Setting Sun
Move Action
Requirement: Trained in acrobatics.
Target:  Self
Effect: You may shift 2 squares.

Counter Charge Swordsage Attack 1
I charged forward axe raised above my head read to cut the elf in two then suddenly he stepped aside cutting my belly open.
Encounter – Sublime-Setting Sun, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 1W Damage  
Special: This power may only be used when you are charged. Shift 1 square before making the attack. This negates the charge.

Force of the Blooming Flower Attack 1
Spreading his arms before me I did not expect the rush of force as he brought his blade up throwing me into the air to land on my head. Then things went dark.
Daily – Sublime-Setting Sun, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W Damage knocked unconscious. 
Special: Target may make a saving throw to avoid being knocked unconscious.  

Shimmering Blade Sublime Attack 1
His blade seemed to move in many direction as he passed through my guard.
At Will – Sublime-Shadow Hand, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: You may make a single attack and gain a +2 Power Bonus to hit.


Shadow Child Utility 1
 I struck forward almost hitting her as  my vision grew cloudy.
Encounter – Sublime-Shadow Hand
Free Action
Requirement: Trained in bluff
Target:  A target who's attacking you.
Effect: Make your target re-roll there attack roll this time with a -4 penalty. 

Shadow Blade Sublime Attack 1
Things seemed go darker then his blade seemed to frost over Icicles climbing the blade from its hilt.
Daily – Sublime-Shadow Hand, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W+Cha Modifier Cold Damage and subject can't move for one round.
Sustain Minor: If you miss your opponent must make a acrobatics check or fall prone.

Hunters Sense Utility 1
We watched as our companion sniffed the ground then darted off after the orcs we were tracking.
At Will – Sublime-Tiger Strike
Free Action
Requirement: Trained in insight
Target: You use your nose to track and make your way through places. You may use your Insight skill in place of a Nature Check.

Wolf Fang Strike Sublime Attack 1
He quickly moved striking me hard twice with his weapon.
Encounter– Sublime-Tiger Strike, Weapon
Standard Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: Make two attacks this may be with one weapon or split between two. Each receives a +2 Bonus to Damage.

 Primal Strike Sublime Attack 1
He seemed to change becoming for of a beast then a man he unleashed a attack of inhumane strength.
Daily– Sublime-Tiger Strike, Weapon
Full Round Action       Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W Damage

Enjoy, It took me a while.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's my take on the Reaper figure (posted on Ketery's thread) of the woman with the prow of a ship on her back. The thrulls could be any pirate zombie figure (if you can find one of those) as most of them were once sailors. (See my flavor text)

A woman killed for stowing away aboard a ship by being mast-headed (strapped to the bow of a ship) in cold climate and dying from exposure. Her spirit stays with the ship, haunting it until the crew go mad and wreck the ship, then she wreaks righteous vengeance against all sailors with her spirit-swords, walking across the sea. The ruined prow the the ship she died on still strapped to her back

Lady of the Dark Sea Level 9 Elite Controller
Medium natural humanoid (Undead) XP 800
Initiative +7 Senses Perception +7; darkvision
Chill of the Icy Depths (Cold)
Aura 2; Enemies who move into
the aura or start their turn in the
aura take 5 cold damage and are slowed
HP 190; Bloodied 95
AC 21; Fortitude 19, Reflex 17, Will 19
Immune Poison, Disease Resist 10 Cold, Necrotic Vulnerable 5 Radiant
Saves +2, Action Point 1
Speed 6 or 8 (see Walks on Waves)
(m) Spiritsword (standard; at-will)
+16 vs.AC; 1d8 + 6 necrotic damage.
(M) Dual Attack (standard; at-will)
Make two Spiritsword attacks
R Drowning Depths (standard, at-will) Psychic, Range 20
+14 vs Will; 1d8 psychic damage and ongoing 5 psychic damage (save ends) and target is Stunned until beginning of Lady of the Dark Sea’s next turn
Arctic Gale (standard; recharge 5, 6) * Cold
Close Blast 5
+14 vs. Reflex; 1d8 + 5 cold damage and target is pushed 2 squares
Walks on Waves (move, at-will)
Lady of the Dark Sea may walk gets speed 8 if she begins her movement on square containing water. She is otherwise unaffected by squares containing water.
Command Thrulls (minor; recharge 4, 5, 6)
Close Burst 5; Drowned Thrulls in burst may slide 2 squares
Drowned Thrull (special)
Anyone killed by Lady of the Dark Sea raises the following round as a Drowned Thrull (see Drowned Thrull)
Alignment Unaligned Languages Common
Str 18 (+8) Dex 16 (+7) Wis 16 (+7)
Con 15 (+6) Int 11 (+4) Cha 17 (+7)

Drowned Thrull Level 7 Minion
Medium natural humanoid (Undead) XP 75
Initiative +4 Senses Perception +4; darkvision
HP A minion dies when hit for damage
AC 17; Fortitude 17, Reflex 15, Will 15
Immune Poison, Disease Resist 5 Cold, 10 Necrotic, Vulnerable 5 Radiant
Speed 5
(m) Slam (standard; at-will)
+14 vs.AC; 5 damage.
(M) Drowning in Thrulls (standard; at-will)
+12 vs Fort; 5 damage. If two or more Drowned Thrulls are adjacent to the target, the target is immobilized until the end of it's next turn.
Alignment Unaligned Languages None
Str 18 (+7) Dex 12 (+4) Wis 13 (+4)
Con 17 (+6) Int 3 (-1) Cha 12 (+4)

Level 9 Encounter (XP 2,000)
1 Lady of the Dark Sea (level 9 elite controller)
16 Drowed Thrulls (level 7 minions)

I've made a few changes after getting some feedback from Keterys.

VB: Sorry I've been such a slacker lately, I'm falling behind! (Though I'm sure you could use the break anyway, there's been alot of great posts here!)

Fitz


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fitz just believe me when I say you haven't fallen behind.  Classes are currently swamping me, but I wouldn't have it any other way!

I got some tweaking to do on the PHB2ClassesOCC, but it should be up by tomorrow or later tonight.  The other two (New and PHB1) are about neck and neck, but shouldn't be long.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 16, 2008)

WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a druid a while back?  I definitely need one.  I'm trying to 're-create' (not the dreaded 'convert' word) my current group for playtesting 4e.
> 
> This is great work in this thread.



yes, i needed a playtester for the druid i wrote up



> Druid
> 
> Role:			Hybrid
> Power Source:		Primal
> ...


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, the first of the new class OCCs is now up in the OP.

It is PHB2ClassOCC, and contains the Barbarian, Druid and Monk write-ups.  Creators please look it over and let me know if any revisions or additions are needed.

The other two ClassOCCs are coming soon, just a little more to go.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 16, 2008)

With the new preview from wotc, we could almost get a 30 level progression out of a class...  Hmm, I'll be looking into this tomorrow at work. )  also, good to know what levels to classify powers now, so those of us who've been making them can start revamping and fine tuning.  Yay!

*The Website*  I'd like to pass this to any willing person at this point since it seems my friend has flaked on showing me the ropes with dreamweaver.  Anyway, whomever has time to take this up, speak with our original guy (I think it was verys, right?)


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok with new information released I had to move the maneuvers around a bit I'm gonna make a few more later on and will re-post the sword sage sometime tonight.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 16, 2008)

SKILL CHALLENGE

*Alchemist's Apparatus [DC 20:6/3] 200XP*

_You shouldn't have accepted the drink from the King's Spymaster. Now you are locked in a room and the sleeping agent coursing through your veins is making you all too drowsy. To add insult to injury the spymaster is now slipping lies into the ear of the king, making you out to be the threat of the realm. Luckily, the spymaster locked you up in a laboratory of sorts. There is an alchemist's apparatus here with dozens of tinctures, tonics, and potions. Along with all manners of strange and exotic ingredients. If only you could concoct an antidote..._

*Suggestions:* Endurance can be used to be able to consume any of the foul liquids the characters care to make. Arcana and Nature are important skills when it comes to identifying the contents of beakers and Heal might be used to make a recipe that will fight of the effects of the sleeping agent.

*Development:* Failure to mix an antidote will result in all doped characters fall asleep for 24 hours. They wake up jailed and charged with high treason.

*Victory:* At 6 successes the characters find themselves wide awake and no longer under the effect of the sleeping agent.


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 16, 2008)

*
Swordsage*

CLASS TRAITS

*Role:* Striker
*Power Source:* Sublime
*Key Abilities:* Intelligence and Wisdome
*Armor Training:* Hide
*Weapon Proficiencies:* Swords
*Bonus to Defenses:* +1 Reflex +1 Will
*HP per level gained:* 6 HP/level
*Healing Surges:* 3 + Constitution Modifier
*Trained Skills:* 6 Trained Skills
*Class Skills:* Pick six skills from the following list:
Acrobatics (Dexterity), Athletics (Str), Bluff
(Cha), Dungeoneering (Wis), Insight (Wis), Intimidate
(Cha), Perception (Wis), Stealth (Dexterity)
*Build Options:* Dessert Disciple, Pure Mind, Dusk Sage, Shadow Blade, Tiger Brute

*Class Features:* Quick to Act, Martial Mind, Study of Six
Swordsages are warriors of the Sublime way users of a mystic force that is more a mixture of magic and martial prowess then either of the two. Swordsages tend are quick and witty and normally come across as clear minded smart people.
Characteristics: Movement is one of your advantages as is catching an opponent of guard.

Swordsage OVERVIEW

*Religion:* Swordsage of worship deities related to battle and war.
*Races:* Those who find power in a mixture of swordplay and magic make good Swordsages such as elves.
*Saves:* +1 Will +1 Reflex
*HP:* 5 Every Level
*Trained Skills:* 6


*Class Features*

All Sage gain the following class features.

*Quick To Act (Ex):* Through sharpness of the mind you have better reaction times the others. Starting at 1st level a Swordsage may use there Intelligence Modifier in place of there dexterity modifier for initiative checks and reflex defense. Whichever is higher.

*Martial Mind (Swordsage Tactics):* Swordsages rather use the strength of the mind and personality then that of there body At first level select one of the following abilities.
Sharp Minded Combatant: You pick on an opponents weaknesses when you strike. Use your intelligence modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.
Open Minded Combatant: Your patience pays off as you hit them where it hurts. Use your wisdom modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.
Charismatic Combatant: Your personality is so powerful it even helps you deal damage. Use your charisma modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.

*Study of six:* At first level and every 5 levels after you may choose one of the five disciplines you study. You gain a +2 power bonus to attack rolls with a power of your chosen . This bonus increases by +2 for every other discipline you choose.

*Maneuvers (Sublime Powers) *

A Swordsages powers are known as maneuvers. 

Sublime Powers are known as maneuvers and are made up of nine disciplines . The Swordsage however may only choose maneuvers from the Dessert Wind, Diamond Mind, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand, stone dragon and Tiger Claw Disciplines. 

*1st level Powers*
*
At Will Powers*

Blistering Flourish Sublime Attack 1
With a flick of his blade flame appeared dancing all over its sharpened edge then within second it exploded in a blinding light as he thrust his blade forwards.
At Will – Sublime-Dessert Wind, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Fortitude
Hit: 1W Damage and opponent takes a -2 Penalty to Attack Rolls for One Round.
Miss: Everyone within 30ft accept the creature you targeted are attacked vs Will Defense and when hit suffer a -2 penalty to attack rolls for one round.

Blow of Slow Dawn
He slowly rose the struck out with his fist.
At Will – Sublime-Setting Sun, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Fortitude
Hit: Make an unarmed strike against target and they take a -2 power penalty to there speed (save Negates) for one round this penalty does not stack with its self. 

Strike of Clarity Sublime Attack 1
His blade seemed to cut through mind and body.
At Will – Sublime-Diamond Mind, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 1W Damage and a -1 power penalty to targets .

Shimmering Blade Sublime Attack 1
His blade seemed to move in many direction as he passed through my guard.
At Will – Sublime-Shadow Hand, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: You may make a single attack and gain a +2 Power Bonus to hit

Stone Blow
His blow seemed to have a great weight behind it injuring my body with more then wounds.
At Will – Sublime-Stone Dragon, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: Target takes 1W damage and take a  -1 to Fortitude  

*Encounter Powers*

Counter Charge Swordsage Attack 1
I charged forward axe raised above my head read to cut the elf in two then suddenly he stepped aside cutting my belly open.
Encounter – Sublime-Setting Sun, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 1W Damage 
Special: This power may only be used when you are charged. Shift 1 square before making the attack. This negates the charge.

Sudden Strike Swordsage Attack 1.
Suddenly he leaped forwards catching me of guard as his blade pierce my arm.
Encounter – Sublime-Diamond Mind, Weapon.
Standard Action Melee Weapon.
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Will Defense.
Hit: 1W Damage and gain combat advantage over target for one round.
Special: If you miss allies still gain combat advantage of target

Wolf Fang Strike Sublime Attack 1
He quickly moved striking me hard twice with his weapon.
Encounter– Sublime-Tiger Strike, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: Make two attacks this may be with one weapon or split between two. Each receives a +2 Bonus to Damage.

*Daily*

Force of the Blooming Flower Attack 1
Spreading his arms before me I did not expect the rush of force as he brought his blade up throwing me into the air to land on my head. Then things went dark.
Daily – Sublime-Setting Sun, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W+Wis Modifier Damage knocked unconscious. 
Special: Target may make a saving throw to avoid being knocked unconscious

Might of the Dragon
Daily – Sublime-Stone Dragon, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W+1-1/2 Damage Modifier target is also pushed back ½ your Damage Modifier Squares.
Special: Target may make a saving throw to avoid being pushed back.

Primal Strike Sublime Attack 1
He seemed to change becoming for of a beast then a man he unleashed a attack of inhumane strength.
Daily– Sublime-Tiger Strike, Weapon
Full Round Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W+Con Modifier Damage targets count as bloodied no matter how many hit points the have left for one round

Burning Blade Sublime Attack 1
Quickly the man lunged forward his blade bursting into flames as struck my chest.
Daily – Sublime-Dessert Wind, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 3W+Cha Modifier Fire Damage.
Sustain Minor: If you miss the target then you may make an additional attack at there reflex defense. If this attack hits they take 1W+Cha modifier damage.

*2nd Level Powers*

*At Will*

Mixed Feelings of Clarity Attack 2
At Will – Sublime -Tiger Strike, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs Will
Hit: 1W Damage, opponent takes a -2 Power penalty to attack rolls against Will.

Tiger Pull Down Attack 2
At Will – Sublime-Tiger Strike, Weapon
Standard Action Melee Weapon
Target: One Creature
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: You may make a trip attempt as if your weapon could be used for trips. 

Hunters Sense Utility 2
We watched as our companion sniffed the ground then darted off after the orcs we were tracking.
At Will – Sublime-Tiger Strike
Free Action
Requirement: Trained in insight
Target: You use your nose to track and make your way through places. You may use your Insight skill in place of a Nature Check.

*Encounter Powers*

Moment of Perfect Clarity Swordsage Utility 2
Time seemed to pause as he gazed at me for but a brief second then he struck striking my weak spot then quickly shifting away.
Encounter – Sublime-Diamond Mind
Free Action
Target: Self
Effect: Use Will Defense in place of AC for wis modifier rounds.

Step of the Wind Swordsage Utility 2
Suddenly he leaped gracefully into the air landing safely a few yards away.
Encounter – Sublime-Setting Sun
Move Action
Requirement: Trained in acrobatics.
Target: Self
Effect: You may shift ½ your movement speed.

Wind Stride Sublime Utility 2
There was but a warm breeze as he suddenly moved with great speed. 
Encounter – Sublime-Dessert Wind
Move Action Personal 
Effect: Double your speed for Cha Modifier Rounds.

Shadow Child Utility 2
I struck forward almost hitting her as my vision grew cloudy.
Encounter – Sublime-Shadow Hand
Free Action
Requirement: Trained in bluff
Target: A target who's attacking you.
Effect: Make your target re-roll there attack roll this time with a -4 penalty.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 16, 2008)

> Charismatic Combatant: Your personality is so powerful it even helps you deal damage. Use your charisma modifier in place of your strength modifier when rolling for damage.



LOL; this one was awesome.  
How about - You are great at masquing your true intentions.  Since your enemy can never tell what you're going to do next, you can use Charisma (a'la bluff) instead of Strength when dealing damage.


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 16, 2008)

mmm. Suppose I could put it that way.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 17, 2008)

So, going off of this, we're looking at a level 1 daily power being replaced at level 15; so, how about replacing it with something similar but distinct.  For example.



> Acid Arrow Wizard Attack 1
> A shimmering arrow of green, glowing liquid streaks
> to your target and bursts in a spray of sizzling acid.
> Daily ✦ Acid, Arcane, Implement
> ...



Becomes


> Acid Shower Wizard Attack 15
> A shimmering arrow of green, glowing liquid streaks
> into the sky and bursts in a downpour of sizzling acid.
> Daily ✦ Acid, Arcane, Implement
> ...



This'd go great with Golden Wyvern Adept (the new Sculpt Spell Feat)


----------



## xjermx (Apr 17, 2008)

More on the pile (critique welcome)


*Construct of the Dead* Level 7 Brute
Huge Natural Animate (Undead) 300 xp
Init +5, senses Perception +6 darkvision
HP 92, Bloodied 46
AC 18, Fort 20, Ref 16, Will 16
Speed 7
m Crush (standard, at will) necrotic, weapon, reach 2
 +12 vs AC,  1d8+4 damage, followup +8 vs Reflex or be knocked prone and pushed two squares
Great Crush (standard, at will) necrotic, weapon, reach 2
 +11 vs AC, use to attack two adjacent enemies within reach, 1d8+4 damage, followup +8 vs Reflex or be knocked prone and pushed two squares
Constructed of the Dead (immediate, encounter)
 When bloodied, immediately creates 4 minion zombies, that fall from its body into the squares that it occupies.  When reduced to 0HP, creates 8 minions, which fall into its immediate squares.
Gigantic Stride (immediate, at will)
 Because of its tremendous size, it walks right past those that would block it,  it gets a +4 to its AC vs opportunity attacks
Stomp (standard, at will)
 +11 vs AC,  1d10+6 damage, followup +12 vs Reflex or be knocked prone, and the creature may shift one square toward the victim.


*Undead Mastiffs* lvl 4 soldiers
Medium natural animate (undead) 175 xp
Initiative +12
HP 35, bloodied 17
AC 18, Fort 16, Ref 18, Will 16
Speed 8
m Bite (standard, at will) Weapon
+10 vs AC, 1d6+2 +5 ongoing necrotic damage (save ends)
Maul (standard, at will)
+10 vs AC, 1d8+2, followup +8 vs Reflex, on success target is knocked prone, and mastiff enters the target's square and gets a +4 to all subsequent attacks and checks against that target, until it is able to regain its footing.


*Undead Bladewhirlers* level 6 soldier
medium natural animate (undead) xp 250
init +9, senses Perception +10 darkvision
HP 58, bloodied 29
AC 21, Fort 17, Ref 21, Will 16
Speed 6
m Sword (standard, at will) weapon
+14 vs AC, 1d8+4
Whirling Blades
Make 2 sword attacks
Bloodletting (immediate, at will) weapon
When an enemy becomes bloodied by a melee attack, the bladewhirler can make an immediate sword attack against that enemy
m Storm of Steel (standard, at will) weapon
+14 vs AC, 1d8+4 AND repeat, Maximum 4 attacks. bloodied, the bonus increases to +2
Looming Threat (immediate, at will) weapon
When an adjacent enemy shifts, the skeletal tomb guardian makes an attack against that enemy
Sudden Riposte (immediate, at will) weapon
When an adjacent enemy misses with a melee attack, the skeletal tomb guardian can make an immediate sword attack against that enemy
Shadow Step (move, at will) teleport
teleport through shadows up to 5 squares away, emerge from shadows


*Undead Mirror Axemen* Level 4 Soldier
medium natural animate (undead) xp 175
HP 45, blooded 22
Init +8
AC 17, Fort 15, Ref 16, Will 15
Speed 6
m Great Axe (Standard, at will) weapon
+10 vs AC, 1d12+3 and Marked
Speed of the Dead
When making an opportunity attack, the axeman gains a +2 to the attack roll and deals an extra 1d6 damage.
Mirrors
As long as the mirror from which the Axman came is whole, it gains Resist 5 All. If someone makes a melee or ranged attack against the mirror, AC 15, and does at least 4 damage, the mirror explodes outward, doing 1d10 damage to all caught in a blast 3 area. The axmen suffer no damage from the mirror explosion itself, but the associated axman suffers 1d10 damage from the broken mirror.


*Undead Frog* lvl 6 brute
medium natural animate (undead) xp 250
init +9
HP 64, bloodied 32
AC 19, Fort 19, Ref 15, Will 16
Speed 10 (leaping)
m claw (standard, at will) weapon
+8 vs AC, 1d6+4 damage, and 5 ongoing poison damage (fort save ends)
Swallow (standard, encounter) weapon, reach 2
+10 vs Reflex, victim is swallowed. on the character's action, they can use an edged or pointed weapon but deal half damage, AC 14. On the frog's action, the swallowed character suffers 3d4 damage. The character may forgo the weapon to attempt a DC 25 strength check to climb back out of the frog's mouth. The frog can only swallow one person.


*The Necromancer* level 6 leader
medium natural humanoid 250 xp
init +6
HP 68, bloodied 34
AC 21, Fort 18, Ref 20, Will 22
Speed 6
m Dagger (standard, at will) weapon
+7 vs AC, 1d4+3 damage, +5 ongoing poison (save ends)
r Undead Servants (standard, at will, recharg 4,5,6) force
Summons three lvl 1 skeletal warriors from a bone pile
r Bone Shatter (standard, at will) force
Causes the fallen bones of an undead warrior to explode in a 3x3 area, showering those within that burst for 2d6+4 damage, +8 vs Reflex
r Vampiric Energy (standard, at will) force
+8 vs Fort, 2d4+2 necrotic damage, gain equal number of hit points, all adjacent enemies


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Life just became easier*

        

Morrus just updated the smilies list with the above.  Feel free to put them in your entries, make things a lot easier on my end.

Thanks all


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 19, 2008)

Spears... 

Lunge Fighter  Attack 1.
You leap forward extending your reach.
At-Will  Melee Weapon.
Standard Action Melee Weapon.
Requirement: Spear
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 1W Damage 
Effect: Increase your reach by one square for this attack. You may shift one square before or after this attack

Double Strike
He moved quickly stabbing me with his spear twice. 
At-Will  Melee Weapon.
Standard Action Melee Weapon.
Requirement: Spear
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 1W Damage 
Effect:  You may make two attack the second with a -2 penalty.

Defense Bypass Fighter  Attack 1.
You dummy strikes weighting for a precise moment to stab your spear into an opponents side. 
Encounter  Melee Weapon.
Standard Action Melee Weapon.
Requirement: Spear
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit:  2W Damage 
Effect: Your target takes a -2 penalty to AC for this attack.  

Immobilizing Strike Fighter Attack 1.
You stab your spear straight through an opponents leg breaking there bone and Immobilizing them. 
Daily  Melee Weapon.
Standard Action Melee Weapon.
Requirement: Spear
Target: One Creature.
Attack: Attack Bonus vs AC
Hit: 2W Damage, targets speed drops to 0 squares and everyone gains combat advantage against them.  
Special: Your target may make a saving throw to improve his speed by one square each time it is his turn. 

One, Two Fighter Utility 2
He struck me then quickly moved back out of reach of my counter attack. 
Encounter – Melee Weapon
Requirement: Spear
Immediate Personal 
Effect: Shift up to half your movement speed and hitting with an attack


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Class Update*

 Okay, the PHB2 classes are up (Druid, Monk & Barbarian) in their own OCC

 The Tinker, Swordsage, Necron and Knight are up in the new version of Class OCC (0-3) it was too big to be attached, so it is above the attachment section.

 Now I'm going to update a few things and get on to the Final Fantasy and Fitz's book

Thanks for all patience folks 


 EDIT-added Challenge OCC with Frostmarrow's 2 skill challenges.  I actually did these in class the other day but forgot about it.

 EDIT-added Belorin's Emyreal to the Race OCC, its up!


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Let me know if anything is tagged wrong or needs revision.

Malcolm/LordWinter ya'll let me know what powers you want me to migrate over into the PowersOCC (preferably the ones that are 100% yours)

I'll have Powers OCC and the two Monster OCCs done tomorrow (everyone's and Keterys') hopefully.  Then I can start on the two new books.

I am thinking on a website, and might just do a wikispace or pbwiki (so ya'll can update with revision notes as needed.  I will switch over to a new entry format at that time that I have been working on.


----------



## TheLordWinter (Apr 22, 2008)

The texts of what the various Warlord powers do is all mine, however the Encounter Powers are based on names/examples we've seen. I'd say use the at-wills, so that people can freely play a Warlord for the moment.


----------



## ShadowyFigure (Apr 22, 2008)

Brute Zombie Level 1 Brute Medium natural animate (undead) XP 100 
Initiative +0 Senses Perception +0; darkvision 
HP 20; Bloodied 10 
AC 10; Fortitude 13, Reflex 10; Will 10 
Immune; disease, poison; Resist 10 necrotic; 
Vulnerable 5 radiant Speed 5 
 Slam (Standard; At-Will) – Necrotic
The zombie strikes out with its limbs.+4 vs AC; 1d6+3 plus 2d4 Necrotic Damage.
 Bloody Last Result  (Full Round; Encounter) – Necrotic
The Zombie rushes charges forward as a last resort. 
+6 vs AC; 1d4+3 plus 3d4 Necrotic Damage.
A Brute Zombie may only use this when bloodied and makes a charge at the nearest possible target as part of this attack .
Str: 17 (+3), Dex: 10 (+0) Con: --, Int: --, Wis: 10 (+0), Cha: 1 (-5)


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Powers o.5 is now up, I think I have everyone's in there.

Working on the three monster OCCs now (Everyone, Keterys, Fitz)


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 23, 2008)

okay, the Monstrous OCC is now up.  It is updated with new icons for attacks, dice, etc.  I updated it first because it was the easiest.

With that I think I'm going to have to hand the reins of managing the OCCs over to someone else, at least for a time.  Between school, family, and making my own stuff (which I haven't been doing at all) I really don't have the time to manage this huge project by myself.  I am more than willing to help the next manager(by handing over all the files I have and sharing what little I know about the process) and am willing to do one or two of the OCCs myself (1 big one and a couple of little ones maybe).  I just don't have time to do all of them right now.

The biggest thing is that I don't want this project to die, like many do.  I've been feeling the strain a lot lately, but have been reluctant to mention it because I don't want all of these great works to fall into Enworld's archives.

Anyone interested?


----------



## keterys (Apr 23, 2008)

Just giving a quick 'Hurrah' for ya in support, and I hope folks can step up, even if I can't (well sorta - I can take over PDFing mine at some point since I need to learn to do that _anyways_, but I'm not sure how soon)


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Its very simple really.  I use MS Office 03 (Word) to generate/format and print them as PDFs using a program called PDF995 (it actually makes a faux printer in your active printer list)  Pretty easy really

EDIT-I couldn't attach all of these below


----------



## Belorin (Apr 24, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> Its very simple really.  I use MS Office 03 (Word) to generate/format and print them as PDFs using a program called PDF995 (it actually makes a faux printer in your active printer list)  Pretty easy really



There is also Freepdf which does the same thing.

Bel


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 24, 2008)

should you want them (for whatever) Keterys, here are the icons I made for your file (like the ones from Monstrous OCC).  I would convert them to another image format but I don't want them to lose detail.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for all your hard work, VB! You did a great job.

Not in any way to sound ungrateful, but how far did you get on my monster book?  Can you post me an incomplete version?  I don't have a PDF editor. Also, quite frankly, I don't have hard copies of any of my monsters, as I was waiting for a good clean version to print.

Thanks Again!

Fitz


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't get any further than compiling them.  Still working on color and formatting when I left off.  I'll see if I can throw you a ground zero version together this weekend, seems fair enough since you've been waiting for a while now.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't take care of the website thing since I didn't have the ability to use Dreamweaver.  But, in my continued effort to help with this project, I will definitely be glad to update information in the OCC's.  I have office 2007 and if you could point me in the direction of a pdf maker (i'll search those listed here) I'll start the updating process.  With my time schedule, I could easily update these most nights and catch up on anything during my weekends (mon/tue).  Let me know if that'll be okay with you and feel free to email me any helpful information (the .doc files maybe?).  

you can email k g lusing @gmail .com(sans the spaces)  and I'll pick up the files and start after work tonight if that's fine with you.

____
Also, here is a sample paragon class I was writing up:  The Acolyte of the Skin



> Paragon Path:  The Acolyte of the Skin
> Prerequisites:  Arcane, Divine, or Primal power source (assuming the prereqs can be met with feats or multiclassing for other sources).
> 
> You have made deals and promises to devils that you may or may not intend to keep.  Regardless, one has granted you power unimagined.  All you need do now is wait for the change to be complete.
> ...




I'll finish this when I get done at work.  Let me know.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here you go bud.   It is a big set of files so I zipped it as best I could.  I have included both the pdfs and original versions.

I am available here or in a gmail conversation for any help you might need.  I hate to hand it off, there's a certain pride in the task for me, but life won't allow any other recourse.

Thank you

Kenneth White

 EDIT-couldn't get your email to work.  Mine is Hezakial@gmail.com for you or any others who need or want to contact me.
 EDIT-I tinkered with a wiki for a bit earlier, and this is an example:  http://occhome.pbwiki.com/Egolephant-Level+8+Elite+Brute+700+xp
  EDIT-I'm having trouble uploading the zip to my host.  I'll keep trying. UP NOW


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 25, 2008)

No worries at all man; it'll still be here when you're ready to take back the reigns.  

With that in mind, I'll begin updates tonight and make sure that everything is square.  Also, i'll be looking into a wiki site which we would be able to edit (no software required) without trouble.  That way authors can fix their stuff on the fly.  No guarantee on time there, but I'll be vigilant in finding something.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome.  Then for this evening I will devote myself to studying the third OSI Layer and the joys of Networking (50 pages to review before Sunday and who knows what'll be on the test.)  Let me know if you need ANYTHING.  It's our project, all of us, and I am willing to play a part here and there, as needed.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

*I couldn't sleep...*

I started working on some house rules for feats that'd make the low-level powers more fun... since I remember reading that feats would do that. I went overboard. And buried myself in the ocean floor. Bad extended metaphor, but here we go...

[SBLOCK]
(Disclaimer: there are usually multiple ways to fulfill pre-reqs for feats. Dunno' how people'll feel about that, but I like it. Some of these may be a tad too powerful, but I did try to make most of them at least somewhat balanced)

(In retrospect: Sorry for the lack of flavour. I know they need some serious fluff to describe them, especially Demoralizing Cruelty. Sorry)

For *Clerics*...[SBLOCK]
*NATURAL EMBRACE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Healing Word Class Feature, and (Elf or trained in Nature)
Benefit: A Healing Word allows an ally to roll an immediate Save.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.

*BURNING RADIANCE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Must have an attack power that deals Radiant damage.
Benefit: Radiant damage may add +1 Fire Damage.
Special: This feat can only be taken twice having its effects stack.

*RADIANT SOUL*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Must have Lance of Faith or Priest's Shield Powers.
Benefit: The Power Bonus granted by Lance of Faith and/or Priest's Shield increases by +1.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.
[/SBLOCK]

For *Paladins*...[SBLOCK]
*ETERNAL TOUCH*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Lay on Hands class feature.
Benefit: A use of Lay on Hands gives the target +(Your Wisdom Mod) Temp HP.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.

*DIVINE EMPOWERMENT*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Paladin's Channel Divinity Class Feature
Benefit: A Channel Divinity used to help an ally offers them a +2 Power bonus on their next attack roll.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.

*SAVING GUARD*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Safeguard Smite Power.
Benefit: A Safeguard Smite may shift the ally who obtained the AC bonus one square towards you. If they are adjacent to you after the use of this power and have a remaining use of Lay on Hands, you may use it as a Free Action.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.

_Yeah, that one's a bit awkwardly worded, but I hope it makes sense._

*THE QUICK AND THE DEAD*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: On Pain of Death power.
Benefit: The save to stop On Pain of Death's ongoing power is made at -2.
Special: This feat does not stack with similar feats and cannot be taken multiple times.

(At this point, unless a feat specifically says it can be taken multiple times, just assume it is designed to be taken only once...)
[/SBLOCK]
For *Rangers*...
[SBLOCK]
*EXTRA CAREFUL STRIKE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Careful Strike power.
Benefit: If you don't move or shift during the turn that you use Careful Attack, it deals the damage mod that would normally be associated.

_This works under the assumption that Careful attack_ does _in fact take the damage bonus and instead add it to the hitting attack roll. If I'm incorrect..... yeah._

*FOOT STRIKE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Nimble Strike power.
Benefit: A successful Nimble Strike causes the enemy hit to be Slowed (Save Ends).

*INSURED STRIKE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Split the Tree power.
Benefit: If your Split the Tree daily power hits one target, but misses the other, the missed target takes damage equal to half of the damage dealt to the hit target. If both targets are missed, deal half damage to one target.

*DEVIL'S CUNNING*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Hunter's Quarry Class Feature, Fox's Cunning Power.
Benefit: Fox's Cunning can be used as an interrupt against your Quarry.
[/SBLOCK]

For *Rogues*...
[SBLOCK]
*ABSOLUTE DEFTNESS*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Deft Strike power.
Benefit: Using the Deft Strike power, you may choose to move none to three squares. Also, you have a +1 Power bonus to Defenses against the enemy hit.

*BLOODLETTING*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Piercing Strike power.
Benefit: A successful Piercing Strike makes that enemy Vulnerable:2 to you until the end of your next turn.

*TRIPPING SHOVE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Positioning Strike power, Strength:15.
Benefit: Positioning Strike forces the enemy to make an immediate save or fall prone.

_Yeah, not the greatest... but still handy. Even if dwarves have like... two chances to not go down._

*DEMORALIZING CRUELTY*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Torturous Strike, Charisma:13, Intelligence:13.
[/SBLOCK]

For *Warlocks*...
[SBLOCK]
*PAINSHOCK CURSE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Warlock's Curse class feature.
Benefit: When a Warlock's Curse is first placed on an enemy in an encounter, it suffers ongoing 1  damage (Save Ends). This damage does not trigger the 1d6 associated with the Warlock's Curse.

_Painshock is written so as to not be uber-spammable (I mean, if a dude makes the save, it can't be hit w/ it again), but at the same time, a Warlock could stuff all his actions into throwing down... WoW-term here... dots. I don't think it'd be an effective method of controlling, but I think it'd add a little spice and damage. _

*FELL FLAME BLAST*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eldritch Blast power, and (Tiefling or Infernal(?Demonic?) pact)
Benefit: Your Eldritch Blast may deal Fire damage. If chosen, it also deals +1 damage.

_I mean, race must be Tiedling, or the person must have an infernal (I've seen it called Demonic in places... is that what it's called?) pact._

*SUFFERING MADNESS*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Painshock Curse.
Benefit: When Curse of the Dark Dream is sustained, it deals 1 Psychic damage.
[/SBLOCK]

For *Wizards*...
[SBLOCK]
*CHOKING HAND*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Mage Hand cantrip.
Flavour: _With practice, you have learned to turn an innocuous cantrip into a tool of intimidation_
Benefit: If Mage Hand is sustained, you may make an Int vs. Fort attack. If successful, it deals ongoing 1 nonlethal damage, and gives the wizard and his (or her) allies a +2 intimidation bonus against all creatures within Burst 5.
Special: For the ongoing 1 nonlethal damage to continue, the attack must be sustained choking the enemy. Once the attack roll is successful, it does not have to be rerolled to continue choking the individual. If the choking stops or the Mage Hand is no longer sustained, another attack roll must be made.

*TWICE FOCUSED*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Arcane Implement Mastery:Wand of Accuracy.
Benefit: You may use Wand of Accuracy twice in an encounter, or once against all targets in an area of effect.

*DIVIDED MISSILES*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Magic Missile Power.
Benefit: Instead of attacking one target, you may attack two targets w/ Int vs. Reflex (must be within 5 squares of each other) dealing 1d4 + Int Force damage.

*WEAKENING ORB*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Force Orb Power.
Benefit: A successful Force Orb attack makes enemies hit Weakened until the start of your next turn.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

That should be a good start... I've got like a page+ of fighter feats (a bunch of which are Eladrin-oriented... apparently I was in an Eladrin swordsman mood at the time) and a bunch of random skill-based/race-based feats. If these seemed mostly good for homebrewed games, I'll post them. I know they're not _all_ balanced, but they're meant to add a little spice to the classes and features/powers known.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay; gonna be a bit of back log while I plow through what we have and what needs to be accomplished.  But, I have tuesday set aside to get done with everything up to today.  With that in mind, I'll pretty much update as I can with Tuesday being the day for the big push each week.

BTW, good work on those, I'll go through and read them more in depth in just a bit, maybe throw some ideas.  Keep in mind I will make suggestions, but I can promise you that no changes will be made without consent of the authors.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> BTW, good work on those, I'll go through and read them more in depth in just a bit, maybe throw some ideas.  Keep in mind I will make suggestions, but I can promise you that no changes will be made without consent of the authors.




Heh... uhh... consent pretty much given? As long as they're not made more powerful. I'm very much afraid that they're too powerful as is, but I've only played one demo game of 4e, so I'm totally unsure. I guess if things're going to be compiled later, I may as well go crazy and throw down everything I've got, huh? I suppose if there is a clarification issue (I do word things poorly often enough), I'll try to help...

now to make another seriously long post...


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 26, 2008)

That One Guy said:
			
		

> Heh... uhh... consent pretty much given? As long as they're not made more powerful. I'm very much afraid that they're too powerful as is, but I've only played one demo game of 4e, so I'm totally unsure. I guess if things're going to be compiled later, I may as well go crazy and throw down everything I've got, huh? I suppose if there is a clarification issue (I do word things poorly often enough), I'll try to help...
> 
> now to make another seriously long post...



I hope i didn't imply anything with my post.  I will make no changes, only educated suggestions on the forum.  Nothing will be placed in the OCC except in it's author's form.  If you update a class, post what updates you made here and I'll change them; but when you read the OCC, it'll look like the last iteration did on the board.  Hope that clears things up.

Also, VB, I find myself hanging without where to start.  Is there a page on the thread I should pick up from?  I combed the OCC's and they all look to be in order at the moment except for stuff posted within the last 48 hours.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Etc. Feats...*

...you'll know what I mean.

[SBLOCK]
*SUCKER BET*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Stealth and Bluff
Benefit: If you miss on an Opportunity Attack, deal 1/2 Dex Mod damage.
Special: If trained as a Rogue Artful Dodger, may deal 1/2 Cha Mod damage.
Special: If trained as a Rogue Brutal Scoundrel, may deal 1/2 Str Mod damage.
Special: This Feat does not trigger the effect of the Fighter's Combat Superiority.

*POWER RUSH*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Athletics and Endurance.
Benefit: When charging, add +1 to damage and attack rolls, and +1 to squares moved.

*TUMBLER'S TRICK*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Dex:17, and Trained in Acrobatics.
Benefit: While moving and not wearing heavy armour, add +1 to all defenses.

*NATURAL HEALER*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Heal and Nature.
Benefit: Heal Checks you perform are at a DC lowered by 3.
Special: Once per turn, and no more than two times/encounter, as a move action you may Heal an adjacent conscious ally, allowing them a Healing Surge w/ a +2 bonus.

_The combat healing special thing is really not as powerful as a cleric, and it cannot be used on an unconscious/dying character... so I didn't think it was too powerful._

*FAMILIAR FOE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Wis:14, Hunter's Quarry Class Feature.
Benefit: Gain a +2 Feat Bonus to hitting your Quarry. Also, gain a +2 to Defenses against attacks from your Quarry.

*PACIFYING STRIKE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Diplomacy and Heal.
Benefit: A foe hit by your basic attack stays at 0 hp. They do not fall unconscious or begin to die. They are stunned (Save Ends). If they fail their first save, they are dazed, slowed, and weakened; suffer a -2 to all defenses, attacks, and cannot use powers. These penalties can be removed through healing of any type. If the afflicted creature does not receive aid in 5 minutes, it falls unconscious w/ -1 hp, but stabilized for one hour.

_I have no idea how under or over-powered this is. If it seems too strong, can it. I just think this type of thing'd be useful for more role-play oriented PCs._

*SPELLPOWER FEINT*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Capable of using Spells, trained in Arcana and Bluff.
Benefit: Up to twice per encounter, when using a spell roll a bluff check against an enemy's passive insight. If successful, gain a +2 to the Attack roll.
Special: If targeting a group of enemies, choose one that you gain the benefit against.

*WAIT-A-SECOND*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Streetwise and Bluff.
Benefit: Gain a +2 on passive Insight versus Bluff.
Special: This sense of being grounded gives a +1 bonus to Will Defense versus Charm and Compulsion effects.

*ZEALOTRY*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Trained in Religion and Intimidation.
Benefit: Twice per day you can work yourself up into a zealous fervor, add +2 to Religion and Intimidation checks for five minutes.
Special: If capable of using Channel Divinity, for one encounter/day all numeric values relating to Channel Divinity Damage or Bonuses is +1.

_I dunno' if it should be an encounter per day, or once per an encounter... but I imagine the zealous fervor thing should last for a few rounds in combat terms. If it needs to be nerfed, so be it._[/SBLOCK]


If I feel up to it, I'll add the kajillion fighter feats I thought of.
*Posted them.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> I hope i didn't imply anything with my post.  I will make no changes, only educated suggestions on the forum.  Nothing will be placed in the OCC except in it's author's form...



Don't worry. What I meant is that I highly respect the opinions of others. I was just suggesting some rules to apply to the feats I made to save time... but I imagine if something terribly hurts my sensibility, it'd be easier to fix in the forum, ne? Sorry for the miscommunication, I hope you guys (and gals...? Don't want to assume gender) keep on rocking.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Here We Go...*

After playing a fighter, and hearing that different races of fighters would feel differently, I decided to make a... lot... of fighter-oriented feats.

[SBLOCK]
*GENERAL FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*

*KNOCK BACK RUSH*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: STR:13, CON:16
Benefit: When using a successful Bull Rush, you may force the enemy back a number of squares up to your Strength mod. You automatically shift in that foe's direction a corresponding number of squares.
Special: Tide of Iron can now push the target (Your strength mod) square(s) if it is your size, smaller than you, or one size category larger. You can shift into any of the spaces that the target occupied.

_Something useful, and possibly over-powered to get the ball rolling._

*LEAPING ATTACK*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: STR:14, DEX:13, Passing Attack power.
Benefit: When using Passing Attack, you may shift 1 + (1/2 your Dex Mod) squares.

*POLE OF IRON*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: STR:14, Tide of Iron power.
Requirement: Must be using a reach weapon.
Benefit: You may use Tide of Iron to target an adjacent enemy with a reach weapon, even if you do not have a shield equipped. Tide of Iron now pushes the foe 1+(Your weapon's reach) squares. You do not shift when using Tide of Iron in this fashion.


*DWARF-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*STOIC CLEAVE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Dwarf (or Con:16, Weapon Focus:Hammer), Cleave power.
Requirement: Must be using an axe, club, hammer, or pick.
Benefit: When using Cleave, deal Con mod damage to an additional foe.
Special: If there are no other adjacent foes, deal STR+CON mod to the one adjacent foe.

_I know... it's a bit powerful. It's a minion-killer and borders on control... but I think that's okay because it doesn't over-power the control side or remove the fighter's defender side._

*COMPETENT DEFENDER*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Dwarf (or Con:15)
Benefit: If you do not move, shift, or use a power that involves you moving or shifting, gain a +2 feat bonus to AC, and a +1 bonus to Attack rolls.
[/SBLOCK]

*HUMAN-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*DIVERSE FOCUS*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Human (or take Weapon Focus twice for two different weapons).
Requirement: After each time you rest, choose two weapons you possess.
Benefit: The two weapons you chose have a +1 feat bonus to Attack rolls (this can stack with other feat and power bonuses).

*INGENIOUS TAUNT*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Human (or Int:15 and Cha:15), Fighter's Combat Challenge Marking Feature.
Benefit: A fighter's mark you bestow an enemy with gives that enemy 1 damage extra with the attack that marked it.
Special: Once per encounter, you can make a taunting mark. This doubles the penalty for attacking other targets to a -4 (Save Ends).
[/SBLOCK]

*HALF-ELF-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*PARLAYING HAND*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Half-Elf (or Cha:15, and trained in Diplomacy), Fighter's Challenge Marking Feature.
Requirement: Must have one hand free.
Benefit: You may place a Fighter's Mark against a target at range of 6. This is a Cha. vs. Will attack. If it is successful, the enemy is aware that you would prefer to communicate peacefully, but if there is a fight - you are its opponent.

_The description borders on fluff... hope that's okay._

*ELVEN BOWTRAINING*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Elf, or Half-elf raised in elven society (or Dex:18)
Benefit: Gain a +1 bonus to hit with longbows and shortbows. If you are now considered proficient with both longbows and shortbows.
Special: Elven Bowtraining will stack with Weapon Focus and similar feats that improve Attack rolls with a bow.

_I could really see a ranger taking this one, actually..._
[/SBLOCK]

*ELF-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*ELADRIN BLADETRAINING*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Elf.
Benefit: You are not so far removed from your Eladrin cousins as to forget swordplay. You have access to any blade or sword related feats in which Eladrin is a prerequisite. You are now considered proficient with longswords and shortswords.
Special: If you were already proficient with longswords and shortswords, choose one, and automatically obtain weapon focus with that one.

_The auto-feat combo thingy is wonky to me too... but I didn't know how to make this feat not worthless. I know that's not saying much for it. But, the way I look at it, the person takes the feat as a nonfighter and can now use some swords (with access to some groovy feats). If they take it as a fighter, then it's like taking weapon focus and gaining access to some feats._

*AIMED CLEAVE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Elf (or Dex:15, Wis:15)
Benefit: On a hit, Cleave may now: 1[W]+ Dex damage, and an enemy adjacent to the target takes Dex damage.
Special: If Elven Accuracy was used to hit, deal +2 damage to both enemies..
Special: If Elven Precision was used to hit, deal an extra +2 damage to one of the enemies.
[/SBLOCK]

*HALFLING-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*THE HANDS OF MEN*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Halfling
Benefit: You may wield weapons suitable for human-sized humanoids.

_This is a lame feat because I don't think halflings actually have to deal with the small weapons issue in 4e. If they don't, then it should be changed to..._
Benefit: Your strikes can be exceptionally devastating. On critical hits, add +1/2 your strength mod damage.
_Hopefully that won't be over-powered._

*MARSHRUNNER*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Halfling (or Dex:16, trained in Acrobatics, and familiar with Halfling society)
Benefit: When using attacks that allow you to shift, you may shift into difficult terrain.
[/SBLOCK]

*TIEFLING-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*SCHADENFREUDEN*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Tiefling (or Evil-aligned).
Benefit: Once per encounter either on a critical hit or when you put an enemy to bloodied with a melee weapon, you may immediately use a healing surge w/ a bonus equal to your strength mod.

_I originally called that one sadism... but decided the whole German word thing'd work._

*BRUTALITY*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Tiefling (or Evil-aligned, and Cha:14).
Benefit: Once per encounter, when you put a foe to bloodied with a melee weapon, you may make an immediate Followup Basic attack w/ a +2 to Hit, and +Your charisma mod to damage.

_Yes, an unarmed attack would count... sooo... Battlemages could use these abilities too. But, I think fighters'd benefit from them the most and the most often._
[/SBLOCK]

*DRAGONBORN-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
[SBLOCK]
*DRAGON HEART*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Dragonborn.
Benefit: Once per encounter, when reduced to bloodied, immediately use a healing surge w/ a bonus equal to your charisma mod.
Special: This can be taken by a non-dragonborn if they have ever consumed at least a mouthful of a dragon's heart.

*BLOOD OF TACTICS*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Dragonborn (or Int:16)
Benefit: Up to twice per encounter, a push, pull, or slide that would not normally provoke an opportunity attack from you does.
[/SBLOCK]


_I will willingly admit that I created far too many Eladrin fighter feats._

*ELADRIN-ORIENTED FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*[SBLOCK]

*SURE BLADE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eladrin (or Dex:13, Int:13)
Requirement: Must use a Longsword.
Benefit: When using a daily power, add +2 to the Attack roll and damage. If it critically hits, add +1d6 as well.

*LONGBLADESMEN*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eladrin (or Weapon Focus:Longsword, Int:14)
Benefit: Encounter powers that have a Weapon requirement that you fulfill with a longsword gain +2 to hit(on top of any other similar bonuses). Also, on critical hits they deal +2 damage.

*FEYBLADE FOCUS*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eladrin (or Dex:15, Int:15 and trained in History), Longbladesmen, and Sure Blade.
Benefit: Whenever you use a longsword, you gain a +2 bonus to hit with at-will powers and basic attacks. Also, all basic attacks deal +2 damage.
Special: Longswords are High Crit for you.
Special: This feat stacks with all similar feats.

*FEYBLADE DEFENSE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eladrin (or Dex:16, Int:17), Feyblade Focus
Benefit: As long as you do not use a shield, or wear heavy armour, you may add both your dex and int mods to AC and reflex.

*MASTER OF THE FEYBLADE*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Eladrin (or Dex:17, Int:17), Feyblade Defense
Benefit: As long as Feyblade defense is active, you may substitute Dex or Int for Str (ths includes in fort defense, attack/damage rolls, and even skills).

_I think the number of feats needed to get Feyblade defense and Master of the Feyblade justify their power._[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 26, 2008)

*Suggestions for feats*



			
				That One Guy said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> 
> For *Clerics*...
> *HOLY EMBRACE*
> ...



 Just a few changes in wording, but all of them work as they were inferred to.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 26, 2008)

all but 3 were uotodate. O didn't get Keterys', Fitz's FFF, or Ryuken Angel's Final Fantasy Stuff done.

Everything prior to my last post, save for that stuff, is added (unless my humanness prompted a slip)

Hope that helps


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 27, 2008)

Let me know what you think of these functional rewrites here and above like 2 posts.  Comment on which you wanna keep as written or which you want to update and i'll get them in tonight.


			
				That One Guy said:
			
		

> ...you'll know what I mean.
> 
> [SBLOCK]
> *SUCKER BET*
> ...


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's the last group of suggested changes in wording.  Again, I kept the powers functionally identical unless otherwise noted.  Let me know what you think and I'll move all of these to the occ in whichever way you choose.  Thx by the way for all the great feats.  These are gladly accepted and I only hope they all get to see play in the future.



			
				That One Guy said:
			
		

> After playing a fighter, and hearing that different races of fighters would feel differently, I decided to make a... lot... of fighter-oriented feats.
> 
> [SBLOCK]
> *GENERAL FIGHTER-ORIENTED FEATS*
> ...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for taking over, Malcolm! I will add a bunch of monsters soon. Can you let me know where things are at with my book? No pressure, I appreciate everything.

Fitz


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 27, 2008)

FitzTheRuke said:
			
		

> Thanks for taking over, Malcolm! I will add a bunch of monsters soon. Can you let me know where things are at with my book? No pressure, I appreciate everything.
> 
> Fitz



Your book....  Um, sure.  Oh, that one, yeah, It's coming along.  Sorry, I know vb was working on that next but I was looking at everything else to make sure it's up to date.  Since it is, I'll get right on that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks a bunch.

Fitz


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 27, 2008)

Ye Olde huge response...

[SBLOCK]
First off, thank you for giving so much lovely fluff to these feats and reformatting them. Awesome job.



			
				malcolm_n said:
			
		

> Hampering Strike
> Tier: Heroic
> Prerequisites: Nimble Strike power.
> Benefit: The target of your Nimble Strike is slowed (save ends) on a successful hit.
> ...



I did enjoy foot strike... but only because it brought up fond memories of Soul Calibur. Graze the Leaves works, and has a totally BA name. Devil's Cunning works. You have some formatting issues w/ the code, but that is easily curable.

Did I... oh man. Sorry about demoralizing cruelty...
A successful Torturous Strike gives enemies adjacent to the target -1 to attacks against you until the start of your next turn. 
I like Painshock, but Nerve-Wracking does have a better flavour for what it does.




			
				malcolm_n said:
			
		

> TUMBLER'S TRICK
> Tier: Heroic
> Prerequisites: Dexterity 17, Trained in Acrobatics
> Benefit: While moving and not wearing heavy armour, add +1 to all defenses.
> So, is this meant to be a bonus only against OA's from moving? Or is it supposed to be +1 when you've moved in a round?



Right... poorly worded. It should just be a bonus against Opportunity Attacks. But does that seem a bit underpowered for the pre-reqs? If so... have it go the other way.



			
				malcolm_n said:
			
		

> Favored Enemy
> Tier: Heroic
> Prerequisites: Wisdom 14, Hunter's Quarry Class Feature.
> Benefit: Gain a +2 Feat Bonus to hitting your Quarry. Once per encounter, as an immediate interrupt, you gain a +2 to defenses against attacks from your Quarry.
> Correct me if i'm wrong, it looks like you're harkening back to 3.5 with this. So, for your consideration, maybe change the name and lower the bonus a tad. As a heroic tier feat, +2 attacks and defenses is powerful no matter how narrow you make the requirements.




I guess the +2 being just a +1 makes sense. I like the defense always being on, but if that seems too powerful keep it as an immediate interrupt +2. Also, the inspiration was that I can't get the idea of making a Ranger variant called Swashbuckler out of my mind and the idea I was rolling with was one where the Swash could 'duel' in a way one person. With that in mind... perhaps a Feat called focused hunt...

*FOCUSED HUNT*
Tier: Heroic
Prerequisites: Wisdom 14, Hunter's Quarry Class Feature.
Benefit: Gain a +1 Feat Bonus to hitting your Quarry.
Special: You may gain a +2 to defenses against attacks from your Quarry. At the same time, all other enemies gain a +2 to hit you.

...dunno' if that works, but it jives more with what I had in mind.



			
				malcolm_n said:
			
		

> LEAPING ATTACK
> Tier: Heroic
> Prerequisites: Dexterity 14, Passing Attack power.
> Benefit: When using Passing Attack, you may shift a number of squares equal to 1 + 1/2 your Dex modifier.
> ...




I thought 4e had stats differently... 9&10=+0,11&12=+1,13&14=+2, etc. But, I just double-checked and it appears I was incorrect. Ah well... 14 it is! 
At first I didn't like the new version of Stoic Cleave until I reread it... now I like it.
Go ahead and drop Parlaying Hand's one free hand jazz... it is too 3.x thinking in a way, isn't it?
I'm glad you enjoyed THE HANDS OF MEN.
Schadenfreuden worked for me because of the whole Tiefling name originating w/ German.
Yeah... nondragonborn who use Dragon Heart will have a very awkward moment w/ nearby dragonborn.


			
				malcolm_n said:
			
		

> MASTER OF THE FEYBLADE
> Tier: Heroic
> Prerequisites: Eladrin, Feyblade Defense
> Benefit: As long as Feyblade defense is active, you may substitute Dexterity or Intelligence instead of Strength when making attacks, skill or ability checks.
> ...



Alas, You are correct. If only. If only. But seriously, it would only make sense being that powerful if there was some darn good fluff and heavy pre-reqs going with it. As is, all of your changes to the Eladrin feats work... although I still sort of want one of them to be able to make Longswords high crit weapons. Maybe Master of the Fey Blade because it no longer allows one to outsmart illness. But... if you think it's too powerful, then just nix the high crit idea.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 27, 2008)

I was trying to simulate the high critical with the +1 equivalent.  Or is High crit different than +1d6 damage on crit?  If it is different, then yeah, whichever is fine with you.  I thought it was:
High Crit = +1d6 on a critical hit, no magic involved.
+1 weapon = +1 to attacks and damage and +1d6 on a critical


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 27, 2008)

malcolm_n said:
			
		

> I was trying to simulate the high critical with the +1 equivalent.  Or is High crit different than +1d6 damage on crit?  If it is different, then yeah, whichever is fine with you.  I thought it was:
> High Crit = +1d6 on a critical hit, no magic involved.
> +1 weapon = +1 to attacks and damage and +1d6 on a critical



I don't think +1 weapon = +1 to attacks and damage and +1d6 on critical. If it is - groovy... uhhh... this is why we actually need the rules books, huh? Maybe say it functions as a +1 weapon with high crit (just to be sure)?


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 27, 2008)

Will do.  I'm almost done adding these (VB has them in the Powers OCC so that'll be where to look).

Fitz, I'll make my primary focus your book so that it's completed by tuesday, which for anybody who missed previously, I have dedicated as the day of the week for major updates.

On a side note, my style on the write-ups is a little different from VB's.  I don't know if it's because of a different Office (mine is '07) or just something I haven't done before, but I can't seem to color behind text without Highlighting and that's limited.  Anyway, the format is nice, just different, so you know what to expect.


----------



## Szatany (Apr 27, 2008)

here's my brawler class, an attempt at martial controller.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=224819


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 29, 2008)

Friendly bump so people can add their stuff.  I'll post updates a little later.

Fitz, on your book, am I just compiling your monsters?  If so, it's pretty much done, I'm just going over final touches.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm done, just trying to upload the files to the yahoo group.  Speaking of which, let me know if you want an invite.


----------



## VBMEW-01 (Apr 30, 2008)

I definitely want one, can't wait to see the result of your efforts.


----------



## malcolm_n (Apr 30, 2008)

VBMEW-01 said:
			
		

> I definitely want one, can't wait to see the result of your efforts.



 I've already sent a request to your email.  If you haven't gotten it, I'll send another.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 30, 2008)

Some wizard powers I've cooked up (a bit emulating the stuff that Gandalf and Saruman fling around in the first LotR film):

*Unseen Force* Wizard Attack 1
_You project an invisible force, hitting your enemies like a sledgehammer._
*At-Will * Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Int vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d6 + Int damage and push 2 squares.
Increase damage to 2d6 + Int damage and push 1 + Int mod. squares at 21th level.

*Binding Force* Wizard Attack 1
_An invisible force flings your enemy away and pins him down._
*Daily * Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Int vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 3d6 + Int force damage, push 2 squares and immobilized until start of your next turn.
*Sustain Move:* Only if the attack was successful. The target is immobilized until the start of your next turn.
*Miss:* Push 3 squares and slowed until start of your next turn.

*Telekinetic Force* Wizard Attack 7
_You direct an invisible force, pushing your enemy around._
*Encounter * Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action Ranged 10
Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Int vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 2d6 + Int force damage and slide 1 + Int squares.
*Sustain Standard*: Only if the attack was successful. Slide 1.

*Sudden Repulsion* Wizard Attack 13
_You unleash a wave of unseen power, hurling your enemies away._
*Encounter * Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action Close Burst 3
Target:* Each creature in the burst
*Attack:* Int vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 4d6 + Int force damage and push 3 squares.

*Seismic Impact* Wizard Attack 15
_An unseen glob of force ripples through the air, impacting with considerable force._
*Daily * Arcane, Force, Implement
Standard Action Burst 2 within 10 squares
Target:* Each creature in the burst
*Attack:* Int vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 6d6 + Int force damage and push 3 squares from the centre of the burst.
*Miss:* Half damage and push 1 squares from the centre of the burst.

Of course, feedback could help - I'm not really sure about the sustain of _binding force_ - part of me says it would be better as a standard action, but with a bit of damage added.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 30, 2008)

Another one my group cooked up

Grease
Wizard Attack 1
Encounter ♦ Arcane, Conjuration, Implement
Standard Action Area burst 1 within 20 squares
Target: Each creature in burst
Attack: Int vs. Reflex
Hit: Target is knocked prone
Ongoing Effect: Area is considered difficult terrain until end of encounter

Feedback, as always


----------



## Shroomy (May 1, 2008)

FunkBGR said:
			
		

> Another one my group cooked up
> 
> Grease
> Wizard Attack 1
> ...




It sounds like it needs the Zone keyword.


----------



## malcolm_n (May 1, 2008)

The new thread (so i can update freely on front page.
Go to the new thread to post ideas please


----------



## jonjorgensen (May 30, 2008)

*Some Races I've decided to let my players have crack at Ideas?*

Thri-Kreen
Mantis-like desert nomads with an alien perspective.

Racial Traits: 
Average Height: 6’-7’2”
Average Weight: 125-250 lbs.
Ability Scores: +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity 
Size: Medium
Speed: 8 squares 
Vision: Darkvision 
Languages: Common, Thri-Kreen 
Skill Bonuses: +2 Athletics, +2 Perception, Proficiency Gythka, Chatka

Multi-Limbed:  Thri-kreen have six limbs: two are used as legs, two are primary arms, and two are secondary arms.  The thri-kreen gains +1 to AC when wielding two weapons, and changing/drawing weapons and retrieving/stowing items are free actions for the thri-kreen.  They may carry an item in all four arms, but are still limited to one attack per round unless they have a power that changes this.

Trance: Thri-kreen need only 4 hours of rest during an extended rest.  During this time, they remain partially aware of their surroundings, taking a -5 penalty on Perception tests.

Poisonous Bite * Thri-Kreen Racial Power
While they usually rely on weapons, the thri-kreen also has a poisonous bite.
Encounter * Minor Action * Poison
Attack: STR+2 vs. AC
Damage: 1d4+STR
Effect: The thri-kreen makes a bite attack in addition to its other attacks.  In addition to damage, the target takes ongoing 2 poison damage (save ends).  At 11th level this increases to STR+4 and 2d4+STR damage, and at 21st level it increases to STR+6 and 3d4+STR damage.

Racial Feats:

Crystal Gland
*Thri-Kreen only	  By sacrificing its ability to use the poison in its bite attack, the Thri-Kreen can generate a sticky substance that hardens in 24 hours to the strength of steel.  During the 24 hour time the Crystal can be shaped into any form the Thr-Kreen chooses.  The amount generated is enough to create a small dagger or Chatka, the substance cannot be maintained in its glue form.
Making larger items takes building the item in stages, and the Thri-Kreen can only generate his CON bonus in days each month.

Thri-Kreen Equipment:

Weapon 	Prof. 		Damage 	Range 	Price 		Weight 	Group 		Properties 
Gythka           +2		1d6		6/12	   	NA		   1lbs		Light Blade		One-Handed, thown 
Chatka 	        +2		  2d4		-	   NA		5lbs	     Pole Arm		Two- HandedReach


Half Celestial
A race of divinely touched beings that move through the world preaching goodness and grace.

Racial Traits: 
Average Height: 6􏰀 0˝ – 6􏰀 5˝ 
Average Weight: 140–190 lb. 
Ability Scores: +2 Charisma, +2 Wisdom
Size: Medium  
Speed: 6 squares, fly 4 squares (see below) 
Vision: darkvision 
Languages: Common, Supernal 
Skill Bonuses: +2 Heal 

Whirlwind Charge: Half-Celestail Racial Power
Charging into the foe, the divine rage pours forth in a torrent of blind power striking each of the celestials adversaries.
Encounter* free action *Melee Basic
Target: enemies within reach 
Effect: When a half-celestail charges an enemy, it can make an additional
attack against each enemy within its reach at the end of its charge. 

Clumsy Flying: Half-Celestial Racial Ability
While gifted with beautiful white wings, the Half-Celestial is not the most gifted flyer.
Fly 4 squares
Effect: A clumsy flier takes a –4 penalty to attack
rolls and defenses while flying. This creature is ill-suited to
flying in the air.

Ogre
Average Height: 7􏰀 0˝ – 9􏰀 5˝ 
Average Weight: 210–290 lb. 
Ability Scores: +2 Strength +2 Constitution 
Size: Large
Reach: 2 (nonthreatening)  
Speed: 8 squares
Vision: normal 
Languages: Common, goblin
Skill Bonuses: +2 Intimidate 

Tough Hide: Ogre Racial Bonus Feat
The skin of the ogre can be likened to that our heavy leather.
Effect: Toughness bonus feat at 1st level

Medusa
Average Height: 5˝ – 6􏰀 5˝ 
Average Weight: 110–190 lb. 
Ability Scores: +2 Cha +2 Dex
Size: Medium  
Speed: 6 squares
Vision: normal 
Languages: Common
Skill Bonuses: none 
Special: Resist 5 poison, raise to 10 at 11th level

Snaky Hair Medusa Racial Power
Writhing tendrils of vicious vipers sprout from the head of the Medusa
At-Will
Melee Basic
Target: enemies within reach 
Effect: Poison 1d6  damage, and the target takes ongoing 2 
poison damage and takes a –2 penalty to Fortitude defense (save 
ends both).   

Petrifying Gaze Medusa Racial Power
The eyes of the Medusa sparkle with a baleful light, those that stare into them find their bodies turned to stone.
Encounter
Target: Close blast 3; blind creatures are immune 
Effect: Cha vs. Fortitude; the target is slowed (save ends). First Failed Save: The target is 
immobilized instead of slowed (save ends). Second Failed Save: 
The target is petriﬁed (no save). 

Racial Feats:

Improve Snake Venom
*Medusa only	Raise ongoing damage of Snaky Hair damage to 5

Petrifying Glare
*Medusa only    Increase blast 3 of Petrifying Gaze to blast 5 
Illithid 
Average Height: 5´ 6˝–6´ 2˝ 
Average Weight: 135–220 lb. 
Ability Scores: +2 Wis, +2 Int
Size: Medium 
Speed: 6 squares 
Vision: Normal 
Languages: Common, choice of one other 
Skills: +2 History, +2 Arcana

Tentacle Attacks
Flailing tentacles around a toothy maw reach out to grasp those within reach.
Tentacle Attacks Illithid Racial Power
At-will, standard action
Melee Basic
Target: one enemy within reach 
Effect: melee att vs. AC; 1d6 + DEX damage, and the target is grabbed (until 
escape). 

Bore Into Brain
With needle like teeth, the Illithid tears into the skull and brain of the unfortunate victim.
Bore into Brain Illithid Racial Power
At-will, standard action
Melee Basic
Target: enemies grabbed 
Effect: Grabbed or stunned target only; Str vs Fort; 1d6 + STR 
damage, and the target is dazed (save ends).  Raise to 2d6 + STR at 10th lvl, and 3d6 + STR at 20th.
If this power reduces the target to 0 hit points or fewer, the mind ﬂayer devours its 
brain, killing the target instantly. 

Racial Feat

Mind Blast
*Illithid only *10th level or higher 	   Gain Mind Blast feat.


Mind Blast
Encounter, standard action
Psychic 
Target: Close Blast 5
Effect: mind ﬂayers and their thralls are immune; Cha 
vs. Will; 2d8 + WIS psychic damage, and the target is dazed (save 
ends). Raise to 3d8 + WIS at 20th. 
Miss: Half damage, and the target is not dazed. 


Cyclops
Average Height: 9􏰀 0˝ – 9􏰀 5˝ 
Average Weight: 410 – 590 lb. 
Ability Scores: +2 Strength +2 Constitution 
Size: Large  
Speed: 8 squares
Reach: 2 (nonthreatening)
Vision: truesight 6, the cyclops can see through illusions within 6 squares automatically.
Languages: Common,

Evil Eye
With unerring precision and speed, the Cyclops surges forward brining his weapon around and striking his adversary.
At-Will, immediate reaction when attack misses the cyclops
Melee Basic
Target: enemies within reach 
Effect: The cyclops guard makes a melee basic attack against the attacker.


----------



## Khuxan (May 30, 2008)

jonjorgensen said:
			
		

> Crystal Gland
> *Thri-Kreen only	  By sacrificing its ability to use the poison in its bite attack, the Thri-Kreen can generate a sticky substance that hardens in 24 hours to the strength of steel.  During the 24 hour time the Crystal can be shaped into any form the Thr-Kreen chooses.  The amount generated is enough to create a small dagger or Chatka, the substance cannot be maintained in its glue form.
> Making larger items takes building the item in stages, and the Thri-Kreen can only generate his CON bonus in days each month.




How long does the thri-kreen have to sacrifice its poison bite for?


----------



## jonjorgensen (May 30, 2008)

forever was the orginal Dark Sun rule, I would stick with that I think.  No more poison, but a constant ability to create and repair both armour and weapons.


----------



## Argyuile (May 30, 2008)

jonjorgensen said:
			
		

> forever was the orginal Dark Sun rule, I would stick with that I think.  No more poison, but a constant ability to create and repair both armour and weapons.




I never had the 3E version of DS. Didn't the 2E version Thri-keens have 2 arms and 4 legs or have all my years of wild hedonism finally caught up with me?


----------



## jonjorgensen (May 31, 2008)

its all the beer and nubile young teens.  
four arms two legs, and a nifty set o'manibles.

I'm running a game allowing PC's to play ANYTHING they want.  Even a Chokobo warlock...Any tips fer running?


----------



## Pennarin (Jun 22, 2008)

Here are two new Gnolls, the *Hungerer* (Level 8 Brute (Leader)) and the *Filth of Ruin* (Level 9 Controller (Leader)).

I'm wholly unsure of the damage amounts and numbers like the Perception or Initiative scores, albeit they are rooted in the DMG monster creation rules and in synch with most of the monsters I managed to find that do similar things. 

Feedback would help. Otherwise...enjoy!

_Note:_ I'm using the 4E Monster Icons font developped here at ENWorld. Sadly, I still haven't found a forum smilie for a Basic Ranged Attack, so I'm using the one for a Ranged Attack.



> *GNOLL HUNGERER* *Level 8 Brute (Leader)* *XP* 350
> Medium natural humanoid
> *Initiative* +6               *Senses* Perception +7; low-light vision
> *Hunger of Yeenoghu* aura 5; allies in the aura gain a +1 bonus to damage rolls. Against bloodied creatures, the bonus increases to +2.
> ...






> *GNOLL FILTH OF RUIN* *Level 9 Controller (Leader)* *XP* 400
> Medium natural humanoid
> *Initiative* +6               *Senses* Perception +12; low-light vision
> *Stench of the Beast (Poison)* aura 2; enemies that enter or start their turns in the aura take 2 poison damage.
> ...


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you, I will get them in.  Not very good at monsters myself, but maybe somebody else will step in and critique


----------



## Pennarin (Jun 22, 2008)

Oops, just read that not all gnoll Pack Attack abilities are all alike, some _do_ affect ranged attacks. 
I've added it to the Filth of Ruin. The info is updated in the .doc file.


----------

